# 8/25 - Open letter on using dear and darling



## The American Hedgehog (Aug 25, 2017)

Chris is annoyed at Twitter user TheLady for calling him out on using "dear" in a previous tweet to her.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 25, 2017)

Jesus Christ he is desperate.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 25, 2017)

Link the tweets that provoked this.
This really reads as: "I am angry that you won't let me stick my duck inside you"


----------



## Crisseh (Aug 25, 2017)

Regardless of how you spin it Chris, women dislike it.


----------



## cruderudedude (Aug 25, 2017)

And yet nearly everyone you've referred to as "Darling" also told you they found it really weird and uncomfortable 

Most uncouth Chris, most uncouth indeed.


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Aug 25, 2017)

Context for why Chris wrote the letter:


----------



## ChickenSkinBeanbag (Aug 25, 2017)

"I use intimate nicknames with people who are not comfortable enough with me to let me use their actual names."

Exceptional.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Aug 25, 2017)

The American Hedgehog said:


> View attachment 268790 View attachment 268789


Poor pony broke its leg, now we need to put it down.


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Aug 25, 2017)

Oh dear.


----------



## Wraith (Aug 25, 2017)

I use the terms dumbass, naive and dipshit also in a neutral sense. Off to twitter to address him!
Ugh.


----------



## Nigonidas (Aug 25, 2017)

That's ok Chris I understand.  I similarily refer to him as "sperg" and "gay" but don't worry I mean it neutrally since I don't know Chris too well personally.


----------



## cruderudedude (Aug 25, 2017)

*"Tallulah Brockman Bankhead* (January 31, 1902 – December 12, 1968 was an American actress of the stage and screen.  Bankhead was known for her husky voice, outrageous personality, and devastating wit. Originating some of the 20th-century theater's preeminent roles in comedy and melodrama, she gained acclaim as an actress on both sides of the Atlantic. Bankhead became an icon of the tempestuous, flamboyant actress, and her unique voice and mannerisms are often subject to imitation and parody."




Chris has such fucking weird, alien taste. Where/how did he even hear about this ancient broad who's been dead for 50 years?


----------



## MMX (Aug 25, 2017)

Tallulah bankhead was known for her "husky voice, outrageous personality, and devastating wit"
Chris Chandler is known "dirty crapped briefs, sonichu and julllllay"

And fuck off Chris you only knew who she is because a pony was based on her


----------



## Caddchef (Aug 25, 2017)

Learn people's names Chris, you're not a garbage monster from Monster Musume.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 25, 2017)

This makes no sense for the simple fact that Chris does not call nameless men over Twitter "darling". Love how he's trying to normalize this because Bakhead did it. 
For one, Bankhead mainly did it in films and she wasn't a disgusting, male slob. Bankhead was an attractive woman, and only attractive women can do shit like this.


----------



## Positron (Aug 25, 2017)

cruderudedude said:


> Chris has such fucking weird, alien taste. Where/how did he even hear about this ancient broad who's been dead for 50 years?


Bob obviously.


----------



## cruderudedude (Aug 25, 2017)

Positron said:


> Bob obviously.



Is he still a diehard fan of I Love Lucy, Red Skelton, and Gilligan's Island? Maybe he is a trans whatever because he's basically just a grandma


----------



## MMX (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm going to sign off all messages by calling people "slack jawed faggots"
It's okay because robert lee ermey did it


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Aug 25, 2017)

cruderudedude said:


> *"Tallulah Brockman Bankhead* (January 31, 1902 – December 12, 1968 was an American actress of the stage and screen.  Bankhead was known for her husky voice, outrageous personality, and devastating wit. Originating some of the 20th-century theater's preeminent roles in comedy and melodrama, she gained acclaim as an actress on both sides of the Atlantic. Bankhead became an icon of the tempestuous, flamboyant actress, and her unique voice and mannerisms are often subject to imitation and parody."
> View attachment 268795
> 
> Chris has such fucking weird, alien taste. Where/how did he even hear about this ancient broad who's been dead for 50 years?



I think those drag queen shows he went to at Pulse really fucked him up given they use those terms _when they're acting_.

He probably thinks those drag queens are the same thing as what he is and used them as some sort of rolemodel to what "trans" is.


----------



## WorldsSmartestManRonOTool (Aug 25, 2017)

Well that settles it, god damn it *pounds fist on table*.  If Talluah Bankhead talked that way in the 1950's or whenever, then yes it's everyone else's fault that they don't want to be addressed that way in 2017 by Lou Pearlman in drag.

The "take a picture of a handwritten letter" thing and post it on twitter is apparently his new mini-manifesto.  Someone really needs to take him down a few pegs from this whole aristocratic southern belle self image he has going.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Aug 25, 2017)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> This makes no sense for the simple fact that Chris does not call nameless men over Twitter "darling". Love how he's trying to normalize this because Bakhead did it.
> For one, Bankhead mainly did it in films and she wasn't a disgusting, male slob. Bankhead was an attractive woman, and only attractive women can do shit like this.



Because it's a LIE. The guy shields himself of criticism telling everyone it's a neutral term of whatever used by an actress long dead and forgotten but in reality, he wants to get the gal pals to notice him and say "Aww she's such a sweety, calling her friends -Darling- she must be really friendly and honest. I want some of that!". He is a compassion leech, playing the victim card every time somebody tells him how off he is or how he crossed the boundaries of basic human interaction. Worst part; he seems to behave better face to face, meaning this is just an online thing. Give Chris the power to analyze and reply consequence-free and he'll show you his true colors.


----------



## Nien Nunb (Aug 25, 2017)

I love how he's redirecting this thing to make him the victim, because his "darlings" don't understand how to not be uncouth.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Aug 25, 2017)

For a man claiming he's cured of Autism, this is reeking of autistic failure to understand other people.


----------



## MMX (Aug 25, 2017)

So we definitely aren't getting that planet Dolan / sonichu crossover 

(Ignoring the fact that it already happened, sonichu canon is real, alternative dimension blah blah).


----------



## Chanchu (Aug 25, 2017)

[QUOTE="The American Hedgehog, post: 2543424, member: 


 [/QUOTE]

And this would be the best thing I've seen all day; Chris being put in HIS place and on the first go.


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)

Apparently Chris missed the decades following the 1950s.  Women have been complaining about strangers using "dear", "darling", "sweetheart" etc for over half a century now.  The fact that a couple of flamboyant actresses (Zsa Zsa Gabor was another one) used it last century doesn't make using it now a neutral action. 

Plenty of language and behaviours from the early - mid 20th century are regarded as insulting/inappropriate now and they're barely tolerated, although somewhat understandable, when they come from people in their 80s and 90s.  Coming from Chris outside of a flamboyant drag queen context, they're just creepy.


----------



## MY 405 (Aug 25, 2017)

Because Tallulah Bankhead was a fabulous, TRUE and HONEST Southern Woman, spectacular gay icon, could cut you with an arch of an eyebrow, and whose father was the Speaker of the House.  That's "why" she could get away with it.  And when she said "dear" and "darling", it actually meant "screw you".  

 Man, this is one of the deepest "reach backs" I've ever seen him do.


----------



## Holliday Special (Aug 25, 2017)

The SJW types will turn on their own and Pristine Christine will be left out in the cold.  No china for his trans self. 

Also Chris, only gay dudes know who Tallulah Bankhead is now.  So admit it, you are gay.  Get yourself a troll boyfriend and you can move out of Barb's house.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 25, 2017)

Ponies are pretty much running Chris' brain now.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 25, 2017)

He calls everyone on twitter "dear" and "darling" and they block him for it. His response? Do it more.
This is why it's morally wrong to feel sorry for chris.


----------



## Buck Mullet (Aug 25, 2017)

Sorry gals, but Chris is closer than ever to being an honest to goodness broad. Acting like an idiotic bitch sometimes is a prerequisite, am I right ladies?


----------



## MY 405 (Aug 25, 2017)

Did he forget to draw ears on Night Star?


----------



## MMX (Aug 25, 2017)

Chandler Cats said:


> Did he forget to draw ears on "Night Star"?  Is this "letter" supposed to be "from her"?  Because, damn, she's a bitch.



No ears
All the better to not hear criticism with


Just a reminder
Chris understands EMPATHY


----------



## Kosher Dill (Aug 25, 2017)

Chandler Cats said:


> Man, this is one of the deepest "reach backs" I've ever seen him do.


It's the deepest reach-back since the Bluespike Saga!


----------



## The Fool (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm getting dejavu here, didn't he do something in the past that caused him to alienate everyone around him, and his response was to do it more purely out of spite of being scolded for doing it?


----------



## Marvin (Aug 25, 2017)

Chris is such a queen.


----------



## Chromosowned (Aug 25, 2017)

"Be safe dear! I want to stick my fingers in you darling!"

"Please stop I don't like that"

"I am now the victim and this dead celebrity from a very different decade would agree with me."

A+ maturation Chris. Like a cheese you find wedged between the fridge fans.


----------



## cruderudedude (Aug 25, 2017)

Sorry if its hard to read in order, all ive got rite now is my phone


----------



## Rupin (Aug 25, 2017)

I hope more women start calling Chris out on this pet name shit. It'd make for a better issue of Christinachu -AHEM!- Sonichu.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 25, 2017)

Watching chris fumble about trying to shove his text walls into twitter never fails to amuse


----------



## Rupin (Aug 25, 2017)

cruderudedude said:


> View attachment 268821 View attachment 268822 View attachment 268823 View attachment 268824
> 
> Sorry if its hard to read in order, all ive got rite now is my phone




Is it me or does it feel like he is threatening her?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 25, 2017)

cruderudedude said:


> View attachment 268821 View attachment 268822 View attachment 268823 View attachment 268824
> 
> Sorry if its hard to read in order, all ive got rite now is my phone


Newsflash: Chris is socially repugnant


----------



## cruderudedude (Aug 25, 2017)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> Is it me or does it feel like he is threatening her?



Maybe the Dolan crossover ends with another series of violent executions performed by Sonichus and Rosechus. You know, for kids


----------



## Kosher Dill (Aug 25, 2017)

cruderudedude said:


> View attachment 268821 View attachment 268822 View attachment 268823 View attachment 268824
> 
> Sorry if its hard to read in order, all ive got rite now is my phone


What is this about "punishing" her?  Can anyone see the context? The other account's tweets are protected.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 25, 2017)

cruderudedude said:


> Maybe the Dolan crossover ends with another series of violent executions performed by Sonichus and Rosechus. You know, for kids



Chris will show us the power of love, tolerance and friendship by casting out the evil Count Graduon possessing Doopie by holding her down and showing her first hand what friendship really means


----------



## cruderudedude (Aug 25, 2017)

So is LadyOfTheCosmo confirmed for


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Aug 25, 2017)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> Is it me or does it feel like he is threatening her?


He's being pushed to the edge, he's ever slowly learning that the real world doesn't give a shit about friendship and magic


----------



## Rupin (Aug 25, 2017)

She will be the latest sweetheart to block Chris.


----------



## rawr_the_deathclaw (Aug 25, 2017)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> Is it me or does it feel like he is threatening her?


I've read it a few times and it does sound like he's threatening her.


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)

Marvin said:


> Chris is such a queen.



He wishes.


----------



## Prussian Blue (Aug 25, 2017)

"There's a big difference between haters and the ones who serve sweet justice towards hooligans like you. You have NO heart"

She must lurk.


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)

cruderudedude said:


> View attachment 268821 View attachment 268822 View attachment 268823 View attachment 268824
> 
> Sorry if its hard to read in order, all ive got rite now is my phone



"I will punish you". "Don't make me feel the need to."

Jesus.  Someone's account is going to get nuked.


----------



## Rupin (Aug 25, 2017)

Prussian Blue said:


> "There's a big difference between haters and the ones who serve sweet justice towards hooligans like you. You have NO heart"
> 
> She must lurk.



Screenshot?


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 25, 2017)

Chris really reeks of male entitlement.


----------



## Prussian Blue (Aug 25, 2017)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> Screenshot?


----------



## CoolGuyHitler (Aug 25, 2017)

The American Hedgehog said:


> Chris is annoyed at Twitter user TheLady for calling him out on using "dear" in a previous tweet to her.
> 
> View attachment 268790 View attachment 268789


Someone tell the goof that "dear" and "darling" is only "neutral" when he calls both men and women that.

He only calls women his darlings iirc.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 25, 2017)

The only way you can get away with calling people dear or darling is if you're someone's aunt or grandma or if you're a sexy lady


----------



## Positron (Aug 25, 2017)

"I put my heart and love in it" is now his go-to excuse.

_I will punish you_, I hope he puts his heart and love in said punishment.


----------



## heymate (Aug 25, 2017)

MrTroll said:


> I'm sick of Chris's handwriting. I hope he breaks a finger next time he tries to write with a pen.



Clnutme W. Cl~a~dle~


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 25, 2017)

I blame Chris' galpals for letting him think he knows how to socialize.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 25, 2017)

Also it's basically like him going up to a woman on twitter and calling them baby girl or sugar tits, it's creepy and weird and you'd think since so many people have called him out on it he might think maybe it's not a good idea to keep doing it but autism is a strange creature


----------



## QM 746 (Aug 25, 2017)

Love how he calls her "Darling" after being told specifically not to.
You can just tell the Planet Dolan girls are conspiring against him, them dang dirty trolls.
I can only imagine what the men in the group will do once they reach their limit.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Aug 25, 2017)

The American Hedgehog said:


> Chris is annoyed at Twitter user TheLady for calling him out on using "dear" in a previous tweet to her.
> 
> View attachment 268790 View attachment 268789



Dammit, Chris, stop drawing horses you fucking degenerate


----------



## Prussian Blue (Aug 25, 2017)

I wish it was someone else saying this to Chris and not some nobody. Imagine if Doopie laid this smackdown on him.


----------



## Rupin (Aug 25, 2017)

Prussian Blue said:


> I wish it was someone else saying this to Chris and not some nobody. Imagine if Doopie laid this smackdown on him.



You gotta host your pics. Nobody can see them.


----------



## MY 405 (Aug 25, 2017)

Prussian Blue said:


> "There's a big difference between haters and the ones who serve sweet justice towards hooligans like you. You have NO heart"
> .


 
Neither does Night Star, it's flying the fuck away.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 25, 2017)

Chris has not changed
Chris will never change
Chris is not a good person
Chris preaches about tolerance, yet, he's not tolerant of other people's decision not to feed his delusions.


----------



## heymate (Aug 25, 2017)

No matter how exceptional or in love you are, it's just not socially acceptable to call people of the opposite sex on the internet pet names. Especially if you don't even know each other. And even more especially after being asked to stop.


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> Screenshot?















There are a few other tweets about it which don't show in those caps but long tweet chains are a bitch to cap.  This is probably the most significant.




"I win as long as I am able to keep going".


----------



## BF 388 (Aug 25, 2017)

repentance said:


> View attachment 268838
> 
> View attachment 268840
> 
> View attachment 268843



All that's missing is a 

"You are Naive"


----------



## 4Macie (Aug 25, 2017)

"My theoretical online exes"

Chris refuses to believe that the only girlfriends he's ever had were fake people online. Half were probably a group of men pretending to be girls.

Why even bring up "theoretical" exes? What would that even accomplish in his rant?

Autism at its finest.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Aug 25, 2017)

Bugaboo said:


> Also it's basically like him going up to a woman on twitter and calling them baby girl or sugar tits, it's creepy and weird and you'd think since so many people have called him out on it he might think maybe it's not a good idea to keep doing it but autism is a strange creature


I kind of wish he'd call them what old people do here. I doubt any of them would like to be called ducky, lover or an ol' trout. 

It would be easier for them to ignore and block him, but if he clings on weens might, too. (His responses are pretty golden, tbh)


----------



## Kabobs (Aug 25, 2017)

Chris needs to stop watching kids cartoons, every thing he spouts out reeks of it.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 25, 2017)

Its annoying to be called "Darling" unless its someone who you're in love with.


----------



## Darndirty (Aug 25, 2017)

The American Hedgehog said:


> Chris is annoyed at Twitter user TheLady for calling him out on using "dear" in a previous tweet to her.
> 
> View attachment 268790 View attachment 268789



I like how Chris, who autographs everything ,still has a horrible signature. He writes like an 8 year old girl


----------



## Positron (Aug 25, 2017)

Is TheLady a Hirtes sock?


----------



## Kosher Dill (Aug 25, 2017)

"Christopher Asshat" 
CWC nuked from orbit again!






(credit: @jenffer a jay )


----------



## BF 388 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Rupin (Aug 25, 2017)

This is getting goood!


----------



## CoolGuyHitler (Aug 25, 2017)

Wow.
Sounds like Chris unintentionally managed to get everyone in Planet Dolan to hate him in just a few month.

And we say he has no talent.


----------



## AlmightyMagichan (Aug 25, 2017)

I love it when Chris shows us this side of him. No matter how much he insists on love, acceptance, and all that crap, when something goes down there's only one thing that matters, how he feels.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 25, 2017)

I'll keep digging, all the way to sweet, sweet Chyna! I don't care how many chinamen I have to kill in the name of love and tolerance.

Chris is starting to sound like the Catholic church. I can do anything as long as I claim it's in the name of love and tolerance.


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Aug 25, 2017)

Zsa Zsa Gabor once said the only reason she called people "darling" all the time was because she was horrible at remembering names. 

Chris does it because he's thirsty af


----------



## Rupin (Aug 25, 2017)

AlmightyMagichan said:


> I love it when Chris shows us this side of him. No matter how much he insists on love, acceptance, and all that crap, when something goes down there's only one thing that matters, how he feels.




It was all a ploy to get women to feel sorry for him and get pussy. But everyone besides Chris knows that that beta male shit doesn't work.


----------



## Prussian Blue (Aug 25, 2017)

I look forward to seeing this re-told in badly drawn pony form tomorrow.


----------



## MY 405 (Aug 25, 2017)

Oh god, what a perfect storm Ass-patting 'counseling', self-prescribed 'counseling' (binaural beats) and one "empowering" weekend of a con turned into.


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)

AlmightyMagichan said:


> I love it when Chris shows us this side of him. No matter how much he insists on love, acceptance, and all that crap, when something goes down there's only one thing that matters, how he feels.



Oh, she's aware of not playing his game would bring out his dark side.





I can't wait for the inevitable manifesto this is going to produce from Chris.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 25, 2017)

He can assign strengths of affection to terms when he owns the language, but not before then.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Aug 25, 2017)

Get mad all you want, Shithead, they'll just block you.  Oh, for anyone curious, I'm using shithead in the gender-neutral sense. 



Pepito said:


> Because it's a LIE. The guy shields himself of criticism telling everyone it's a neutral term of whatever used by an actress long dead and forgotten but in reality, he wants to get the gal pals to notice him and say "Aww she's such a sweety, calling her friends -Darling- she must be really friendly and honest. I want some of that!". He is a compassion leech, playing the victim card every time somebody tells him how off he is or how he crossed the boundaries of basic human interaction. Worst part; he seems to behave better face to face, meaning this is just an online thing. Give Chris the power to analyze and reply consequence-free and he'll show you his true colors.



I feel that it's him trying to push boundaries. Chris seems to have finally, _finally _gotten it through the heavy, concrete layers that make up his skull that local women don't want anything to do with him romantically, so he creeps on online personas trying to sneak in pet names in order to _*SUBTLY *_ramp up his attempts to assume the woman in question into girlfriendhood.


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)

He Sets Me On Fire said:


> Get mad all you want, Shithead, they'll just block you.  Oh, for anyone curious, I'm using shithead in the gender-neutral sense.



She says she's not going to block him.




And yeah, he treats Twitter like it's tinder or something.  If any woman acknowledges him, he assumes an inappropriate level of familiarity exists and so it's fine to contact them privately and just generally make a nuisance of himself.  

He doesn't understand that even casual friendships require the consent of both parties.  He thinks that merely wanting a friendship/relationship with someone entitles him to treat her as though that friendship/relationship exists.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Aug 25, 2017)

Chris' efforts to make other people accept his "elderly British gran" identity seem be falling on deaf ears.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 25, 2017)

He Sets Me On Fire said:


> I'm using shithead in the gender-neutral sense.



Why can't Chris accept "asperger" as a neutral term?


----------



## cruderudedude (Aug 25, 2017)

Calm down lady, Chris has gotten real life beatings from Jerkops, youre not the first person to tell him off online, hell youre probably not even the hundreth


----------



## charmaide (Aug 25, 2017)

Dear and darling should be reserved for a partner or family member in my opinion. It's pretty creepy otherwise.

Just use dude, Chris; it's gender neutral. I swear.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 25, 2017)

Positron said:


> _I will punish you_,


Chris was likely parroting Sailor Moon there.


----------



## CoolGuyHitler (Aug 25, 2017)

repentance said:


> She says she's not going to block him.
> View attachment 268857





repentance said:


> Oh, she's aware of not playing his game would bring out his dark side.
> View attachment 268854
> 
> I can't wait for the inevitable manifesto this is going to produce from Chris.


She gave him a beating alright
But Chris is the ultimate dead horse


----------



## BF 388 (Aug 25, 2017)

Chris knows all about the Hurtful Tongue! 



Spoiler


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Aug 25, 2017)

repentance said:


> She says she's not going to block him.
> View attachment 268857



I .... 

I've found my future wife....


----------



## rawr_the_deathclaw (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm curious to see how soon we'll see a video of him complaining about this and how he's a " HONEST and TRUE woman."


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Aug 25, 2017)

Lady is a savage!


----------



## Robotron (Aug 25, 2017)

Jesus, he's still sticking to the Planet Dolan crew like flypaper? I thought he would have taken the hint and tried to get free pussy from the MLP voice actresses by now.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotron said:


> Jesus, he's still sticking to the Planet Dolan crew like flypaper? I thought he would have taken the hint and tried to get free pussy from the MLP voice actresses by now.



It's a revolving door of China that Chris will try one at a time until exhaustion.


----------



## GethN7 (Aug 25, 2017)

Caddchef said:


> Learn people's names Chris, you're not a garbage monster from Monster Musume.



It's funny you bring that up, because that show is using it as either various terms of endearment for a guy who is basically a meta-parody of the self-insert protagonist, or is done by some of the characters because it's a running gag that hardly anyone calls him his real name.

Then again, that's something I know because I understand nuance. Chris is yet again being literal minded as to thinking using terms of endearment for random people is normal and being close minded to being told he's wrong.

I honestly hope so many women he tries this crap on brutally drop their discomfort on him to the point he stops, if only because he can't stand getting his feelings hurt anymore, because this is a very creepy habit he's picked up and on behalf of all women who don't want some creep being affectionate when he barely knows you, I'm sorry you have to put up with this.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Aug 25, 2017)

Getting into an Internet slap fight with Chris is something you don't want to be known for.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 25, 2017)

The American Hedgehog said:


> Chris is annoyed at Twitter user TheLady for calling him out on using "dear" in a previous tweet to her.
> 
> View attachment 268790 View attachment 268789


I see a Family Guy reference (Grinds my gears) and a reference only old people know/care about (Tallulah Bankhead). Little by little, old bits of Chris are popping up.


----------



## Ass-burgers (Aug 25, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> It's a revolving door of China that Chris will try one at a time until exhaustion.



Maybe he should look into getting trans pussay?


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)

Frozen Fishsticks said:


> Getting into an Internet slap fight with Chris is something you don't want to be known for.



But it's oh so much fun to watch.



charmaide said:


> Dear and darling should be reserved for a partner or family member in my opinion. It's pretty creepy otherwise.
> 
> Just use dude, Chris; it's gender neutral. I swear.



I use "darling" and "sweetheart" a lot in real life - especially to children and close friends - but I can't imagine ever using it in writing, let alone in writing to a stranger.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Aug 25, 2017)

rawr_the_deathclaw said:


> I'm curious to see how soon we'll see a video of him complaining about this and how he's a " HONEST and TRUE woman."



I'm waiting for how he'll spin this as a troll effort.   Usually these things will inevitably be warped into some effort by "da trolls".

This time, Chris is getting it from a relatively "normal" woman, and their actions weren't the result of a troll effort, or implications, but directly by something that Chris is trying dearly to hold onto.

This is when the magic happens.


----------



## Robotron (Aug 25, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> It's a revolving door of China that Chris will try one at a time until exhaustion.


Not only that, but he'll try the same door multiple times before finally giving up and moving onto the next one.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 25, 2017)

HMPF!

I can use "dear" and "darling" all I want. I am closed-minded on the subject.


----------



## Chromosowned (Aug 25, 2017)

> Chris: I am not a Hooligan and I do have Heart!



Citation needed.


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)

It continues.









Being called "old man" had to sting.


----------



## Computery Guy (Aug 25, 2017)

Allow me to reiterate an earlier point.



Computery Guy said:


> This is your daily reminder that the only people who should be calling other people "darling" or "dear" are either lovers, elderly aunts/grandmothers with fur coats, or flamboyant musicians/actors.
> 
> Chris is none of these, so every time he does it I just want to shoot myself.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Aug 25, 2017)

> _This whle thread_



I would be exited if it wasn't because all the Twitter slaps fatty is getting will sum to nothing in the end. He will continue his creep act or pull a new one out of his ass.

Well, at least is fun to watch.


----------



## Chromosowned (Aug 25, 2017)

repentance said:


> It continues.
> 
> View attachment 268865
> View attachment 268866
> ...



That's a fucking double whammy of reality. This may actually be the first time someone's called him out on his age and I'm overjoyed.

It really is a shame he'll forget about it tomorrow.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 25, 2017)

repentance said:


> It continues.
> 
> View attachment 268865
> View attachment 268866
> ...



Thank you WeenOfTheCosmo we would have never knew chris was a creep with a literal phobia of men without you. Semper fi.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 25, 2017)

repentance said:


> It continues.
> 
> View attachment 268865
> View attachment 268866
> ...



Despite all his rage Chris is still just a virgin with age.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Aug 25, 2017)

i welcome our new member Modnar


----------



## Polexia Aphrodisia (Aug 25, 2017)

inb4 Mary Lee Walsh's daughter by Count Graduon is introduced into the comic...Lady Cosmothe. Leader of the "Twitter-Haters", enslaver of the pure innocent Princess Doopechu, and enemy of all things love! The word "Dear" or "Darling" causes her eyes to grow red and her to throw Knives of Cruel Tongues at our beloved and feminine heroine.


----------



## Sushinope (Aug 25, 2017)

I wonder how Chris would react if some jerk male started calling him dear and darling since its such a neutral thing to him..


----------



## Picklechu (Aug 25, 2017)

I know several members of the Bankhead family. They would all think that Chris is a deviant sperg.


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)

Chris is going to need a very long nap after this bout of kick the autistic.


----------



## Robotron (Aug 25, 2017)

PolexiaAphrodisia said:


> inb4 Mary Lee Walsh's daughter by Count Graduon is introduced into the comic...Lady Cosmothe. Leader of the "Twitter-Haters", enslaver of the pure innocent Princess Doopechu, and enemy of all things love! The word "Dear" or "Darling" causes her eyes to grow red and her to throw Knives of Cruel Tongues at our beloved and feminine heroine.


It would probably end with Chris vanquishing all of the "corrupt" Planet dolan members aside from him and Doopie, which would then be followed by sexual intercourse.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Aug 25, 2017)

I hope Planet Dolan does a video on Chris telling him what a creep he is.


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)

Savage





I'm sure she's using "dirtbag" in a totally neutral sense.

I missed this one before.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 25, 2017)

repentance said:


> View attachment 268873
> 
> Chris is going to need a very long nap after this bout of kick the autistic.





repentance said:


> Savage
> 
> View attachment 268874
> 
> I'm sure she's using "dirtbag" in a totally neutral sense.


Are you waspennator?


----------



## zap2theextreme (Aug 25, 2017)

cruderudedude said:


> *"Tallulah Brockman Bankhead* (January 31, 1902 – December 12, 1968 was an American actress of the stage and screen.  Bankhead was known for her husky voice, outrageous personality, and devastating wit. Originating some of the 20th-century theater's preeminent roles in comedy and melodrama, she gained acclaim as an actress on both sides of the Atlantic. Bankhead became an icon of the tempestuous, flamboyant actress, and her unique voice and mannerisms are often subject to imitation and parody."
> View attachment 268795
> 
> Chris has such fucking weird, alien taste. Where/how did he even hear about this ancient broad who's been dead for 50 years?



From the ancient dead broad that lives in his house


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Aug 25, 2017)

I wish Barb would flush his tranny pills or hide them so we could watch Chris really unravel over all these women ripping into him.


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> Are you waspennator?



Nah, I'm just observing and capping.


----------



## FightenGnome (Aug 25, 2017)

Personally I blame this guy:






Seriously though, the drug is fucking him up. I bet he pops those pills like they are candy and they are responsible for his loopy personality as of late. The guy has no self-restraint to begin with.


----------



## zap2theextreme (Aug 25, 2017)

I don't even think the pony voices in his head can save him from this kind of savagery.


----------



## Trve_Odin (Aug 25, 2017)

Only time that it's ok for someone to call someone dear is either grandmama, or husband/wife.


----------



## Robotron (Aug 25, 2017)

zap2theextreme said:


> I don't even think the pony voices in his head can save him from this kind of savagery.


Do you think he'd denounce being a brony if some of the popular MLP Voice Actresses started telling him to fuck off?


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)

Trve_Odin said:


> Only time that it's ok for someone to call someone dear is either grandmama, or husband/wife.



The big thing isn't even Chris using the term.  It's him doubling down and trying to make her wrong for objecting after he was told she didn't like it.  Normal people would have just said "sorry" and not used it again.  They wouldn't have written a fucking thesis on why she shouldn't object.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Aug 25, 2017)

FightenGnome said:


> Personally I blame this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naaa, this is pretty classic Chris.  The only difference here is that his "safe space" on Twitter finally had enough of him.  

The problem is Chris all hepped up on TardEgo mixed with BronyCon.   That convention was some sort of weird right of passage for him and his weirdo tendencies because he wasn't shunned, people recognized him, and all he took away was the idea that all these people loved him and wanted their pictures with him, autographs, or to "Meet Christine Chandler".

He's always been this creepy, but it's only recently that he's been really going balls to the wall with it on Twitter, to legitimate people, in such a way that people just find it repulsive.


----------



## The_Truth (Aug 25, 2017)

rawr_the_deathclaw said:


> I've read it a few times and it does sound like he's threatening her.


Chris when threatened releases a noxious cloud as a defense mechanism.


----------



## Totenkopf (Aug 25, 2017)

Good, good, Chris's agony sustains me. His crucifixion will be public. Let him be made an example of.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 25, 2017)

Chris, this isn't 1945 and you aren't someone's great aunt Gertrude.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotron said:


> Holy fucking shit guys, Chris and Cosmo are getting savage.


----------



## Prussian Blue (Aug 25, 2017)

He's unfollowed her.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Aug 25, 2017)

so what will chris' reaction be to this? retroactively erase it from history? say she was infected with trolls, or whatever? you know he wont say she's just mean to him (women can't hate chris in chris' mind)


----------



## Woodcutting bot (Aug 25, 2017)

repentance said:


> The big thing isn't even Chris using the term.  It's him doubling down and trying to make her wrong for objecting after he was told she didn't like it.  Normal people would have just said "sorry" and not used it again.  They wouldn't have written a fucking thesis on why she shouldn't object.
> 
> View attachment 268878



I wonder if he was wearing his pink unicorn horn when he typed "I have matured"


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 25, 2017)

I guess Chris doesn't get the hint that "no" means "no".


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 25, 2017)

Prussian Blue said:


> He's unfollowed her.



Huh. Chris is getting better.


----------



## Robotron (Aug 25, 2017)

Holy fucking shit guys, Chris and Cosmo are getting savage. (Only reposting cause I fucked up the image a bit.)


----------



## Buck Mullet (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotron said:


> Do you think he'd denounce being a brony if some of the popular MLP Voice Actresses started telling him to fuck off?



Even if they made a video clearly stating they are telling him to fuck off on their own volition, he would still be convinced that they could all be dear darling Twitter gal pals had 'da trolls had not gotten involved.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotron said:


> Holy fucking shit guys, Chris and Cosmo are getting savage. (Only reposting cause I fucked up the image a bit.)



"This boy has no heart"


----------



## Fandom Trash (Aug 25, 2017)

repentance said:


> View attachment 268838
> 
> View attachment 268840
> 
> ...





This is quite scary actually. Chris actually believes that if he keeps trying to be nice to these girls by calling them dears or whatnot, then eventually they will open up to him and be his friend. Like he really believes that these girl pals don't know what they're missing.

Talk about being persistent!


----------



## Kosher Dill (Aug 25, 2017)

My heart grew three sizes watching this play out.


----------



## Bob's Ghost (Aug 25, 2017)

I don't know whether to get popcorn, or start clapping and yelling "Fight! Fight! Fight!"


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)

Manly-Chicken said:


> Chris, this isn't 1945 and you aren't someone's great aunt Gertrude.



He thinks he's Auntie Mame, though.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auntie_Mame

"I hope you have  a nightmare tonight" is the best he can come up with?

And the show is over, apparently.


----------



## zap2theextreme (Aug 25, 2017)

ZehnBoat said:


> so what will chris' reaction be to this? retroactively erase it from history? say she was infected with trolls, or whatever? you know he wont say she's just mean to him (women can't hate chris in chris' mind)



He'll double down on spouting his 5 or 6 buzzwords he learned in therapy and from asspatter friends (empathy, love, understanding, open heart, maturity, etc.) and everything will be a grave misunderstanding among which the trolls!


----------



## Woodcutting bot (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotron said:


> Holy fucking shit guys, Chris and Cosmo are getting savage. (Only reposting cause I fucked up the image a bit.)



Holy fuck, she was A-log all along


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 25, 2017)

Woodcutting bot said:


> Holy fuck, she was A-log all along



Is it really A-log if she is just standing up for one of her girlfriends?


----------



## Totenkopf (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotron said:


>



I feel the same way she does tbh


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Aug 25, 2017)

The only thing I'm taking from this is this quote.  "I win as long as I am able to keep going."

This, this is the key to understanding the WHY to Chris. This is fucking profound, the autistic I Think Therefore I Am


----------



## Robotron (Aug 25, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> Is it really A-log if she is just standing up for one of her girlfriends?


After seeing him trying to put the moves on Doopie, I don't blame her for acting the way she is.


----------



## Geoffrey Chaucer (Aug 25, 2017)

Chris doesn't realize that the only nightmare here is him. 

Hmpf!


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 25, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> Is it really A-log if she is just standing up for one of her girlfriends?


And herself from Chris' perversion. Chris could kill someone, and we would still hear A log accussations.


----------



## zap2theextreme (Aug 25, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> Is it really A-log if she is just standing up for one of her girlfriends?


I don't think anything Chris did warranted such a trouncing, but I can't say I feel bad. If he's being a needy creep just block and ignore him.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotron said:


> Holy fucking shit guys, Chris and Cosmo are getting savage. (Only reposting cause I fucked up the image a bit.)


Funny how women Chris interacts with tend to hate him the most (MLW, Megan, Doopie)


----------



## The_Truth (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Rupin (Aug 25, 2017)

If he couldn't understand the women of his generation, then he definately won't understand millennial women. They will serve your ass up in a heartbeat after they've stomped the shit out of it


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Aug 25, 2017)

I love his reaction to actual women telling him "Hey don't use that terminology, please. I don't know you like that."

"WHAT HOW CAN YOU EVER PERCEIVED IT AS SOMETHING SO HEINOUS AND DISRESPECTFUL" 

Because Chris, and this may shock you. 

But no one says Darling or Dear to someone instead of learning their real names since the 19fucking20s. It's like awkwardly hugging onto someone in public without their permission, it's creepy and unflattering. But please keep spinning it like they had falsely accused you of assault. That will get the ladies for sure!


----------



## Robotron (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Bob's Ghost (Aug 25, 2017)

Oh my God, his sockpuppet is consoling him. (No screenshot because I can only see his tweets on my tablet for some reason)

Edit: "That's right, Mr. Hat!"


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Aug 25, 2017)

repentance said:


> View attachment 268887



And holy shit , the sjws are turning onto him. Now all we need is a callout and we will be fucking set upon extraction.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Geoffrey Chaucer (Aug 25, 2017)

I thought I was too full from dinner for any popcorn... but she keeps on serving it up.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Aug 25, 2017)

repentance said:


> View attachment 268887


But Chris isn't a pedophile. Supposedly. Although I wouldn't be surprised if he ever turned out to be one


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotron said:


>



For fucks sake....


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Aug 25, 2017)

That is fucked up.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Aug 25, 2017)

Darling from the ground-up


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotron said:


>



 Night Star has joined the Battle.


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Aug 25, 2017)

But didn't he fucking said it was the same person as him!?!

My fucking god.


----------



## rawr_the_deathclaw (Aug 25, 2017)

How long before night star stalks The Lady and tries to put her down for making Chris feel bad?


----------



## Kosher Dill (Aug 25, 2017)

I love how he's "modelling" the correct use of dear and darling, because he obviously did nothing wrong. Hmpf!


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotron said:


>


I like how he continues to use his alt despite him admitting it was him. Icing on the cake is that he claims he made it to "troll the trolls".


----------



## jc17 (Aug 25, 2017)

"Okay, so maybe she said 'Don't call me dear, it's creepy'... But she didn't say anything about 'darling'!

What a fucking creep. He has no respect for women.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Aug 25, 2017)

Bob's Ghost said:


> Oh my God, his sockpuppet is consoling him. (No screenshot because I can only see his tweets on my tablet for some reason)
> 
> Edit: "That's right, Mr. Hat!"



His self admitted sockpuppet account.  That's what is so messed up about it.


----------



## Geoffrey Chaucer (Aug 25, 2017)

Chris is more than halfway towards his own Tom Waits-narrated bullhorn ragtime cautionary tale at this point.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotron said:


>



*Chris rocking back and forth on his bed, turning to look into a dark, vacant corner in his room* A-at least you love me, don't you Night Star? Hmm, yeah.


----------



## Fandom Trash (Aug 25, 2017)

When you stare at autism, autism stares right back at you...


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 25, 2017)

Chris is a walking shit show.
Soon, he will decompensate completely.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Aug 25, 2017)

Sad.


----------



## Sushinope (Aug 25, 2017)

Bob's Ghost said:


> I don't know whether to get popcorn, or start clapping and yelling "Fight! Fight! Fight!"



Just pull up a chair when you get your popcorn, that way you can do both and toss a chair into the ring



TrippinKahlua said:


> For fucks sake....



Well at least his super powered :autism: delusions will never reject his advances and cheer him on.


----------



## zap2theextreme (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotron said:


>



he done gone and lost he damn mind


----------



## Prussian Blue (Aug 25, 2017)

At least he won't harass himself.


----------



## IV 445 (Aug 25, 2017)

I know Chris is too easy to mock, but let's try to put some effort into posts, people.


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)

So which Planet Dolan member will he latch onto next?


----------



## The Fool (Aug 25, 2017)

I've seen a lot of delusional shit Chris has done and this is frightening even for me


----------



## CoolGuyHitler (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotron said:


>


This is it.
The saddest and most pathetic moment in Chris's life.


----------



## Robotron (Aug 25, 2017)

repentance said:


> So which Planet Dolan member will he latch onto next?


At this rate, probably none of them if word of this incident spreads quickly.


----------



## zap2theextreme (Aug 25, 2017)

He's literally created a pony tulpa


----------



## Optimus Prime (Aug 25, 2017)

"I HOPE YOU HAVE A NIGHTMARE!"

This is the best that Chris could come up with for an insult. That he hopes your dreams aren't nice. 

We dealing with some angry cow now, folks.



Robotron said:


>



Did...did he fucking _forget_ he flat out admitted this was a sock?

Jesus H. Motherfucking Christ.


----------



## IV 445 (Aug 25, 2017)

The Fool said:


> I've seen a lot of delusional shit Chris has done and this is frightening even for me


Is he....trying to date himself?


----------



## FightenGnome (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotron said:


>


The alter comes in to reassure him.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 25, 2017)

Chris, my dearest darling... For fucks sake...

Among which.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Aug 25, 2017)

repentance said:


> The big thing isn't even Chris using the term.  It's him doubling down and trying to make her wrong for objecting after he was told she didn't like it.  Normal people would have just said "sorry" and not used it again.  They wouldn't have written a fucking thesis on why she shouldn't object.
> 
> View attachment 268878



Chris _has_ hugged gay men though. The thing was they were drag queens dressed as caricatures of women which Chris views as way more kosher. Even in Chris's "I hate gay" days he didn't seem particularly bothered by the idea of Bailey Jay. I don't think he'd be as comfortable if a big leather-clad bear came at him with a friendly hug though. That seemed to be the stereotype that spawned his evil twin character.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Robotron (Aug 25, 2017)

He says as he links to a tweet from his alt account where he calls himself darling.


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)

Hortator said:


> Is he....trying to date himself?



I think it's more an illustration of how he expects things to go in his head.  What's interesting is the "I can tell you like me too" part.  Even if we lived in a different age and someone did thank him for his kindness and say that they knew he meant it as something "neutral", the whole "I can tell you like me too" thing should set alarm bells ringing.  It's the equivalent of regarding "hello" as foreplay, and it's a window into his expectations.

lol at him playing Emily Post and trying to educate people on etiquette.


----------



## Pikapool (Aug 25, 2017)

So pretty much he's using it too jerk his self off virtually cause who the fuck is he fooling


----------



## zap2theextreme (Aug 25, 2017)

I hope that little exchange between him and the sock was just to demonstrate how he thinks the words dear/darling should be used and not an actual conversation.


----------



## Prussian Blue (Aug 25, 2017)

Batman VS Tony Danza said:


> Chris _has_ hugged gay men though. The thing was they were drag queens dressed as caricatures of women which Chris views as way more kosher. Even in Chris's "I hate gay" days he didn't seem particularly bothered by the idea of Bailey Jay. I don't think he'd be as comfortable if a big leather-clad bear came at him with a friendly hug though. That seemed to be the stereotype that spawned his evil twin character.



I thought he was maybe referring to hugging a male brony from the con? I can't imagine him hugging any homos, drag queen or not.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 25, 2017)

To be fair, Chris's early onset dementia does make him seem slightly more like the senile old ladies that call people "darling".


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 25, 2017)

cruderudedude said:


> *"Tallulah Brockman Bankhead* (January 31, 1902 – December 12, 1968 was an American actress of the stage and screen.  Bankhead was known for her husky voice, outrageous personality, and devastating wit. Originating some of the 20th-century theater's preeminent roles in comedy and melodrama, she gained acclaim as an actress on both sides of the Atlantic. Bankhead became an icon of the tempestuous, flamboyant actress, and her unique voice and mannerisms are often subject to imitation and parody."
> View attachment 268795
> 
> Chris has such fucking weird, alien taste. Where/how did he even hear about this ancient broad who's been dead for 50 years?




Bob probably had a thing for her and shared it with Chris


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 25, 2017)

we could say this is the saddest thing ever but laurelai has admitted to doing this too


----------



## Rupin (Aug 25, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> we could say this is the saddest thing ever but laurelai has admitted to doing this too



I think quite a few lolcows are guilty of this shit.


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)

And TheLady has noticed he's using his alt account.


----------



## Gooby (Aug 25, 2017)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> But Chris isn't a pedophile. Supposedly. Although I wouldn't be surprised if he ever turned out to be one


I very much doubt he is one. He's a terrible person for multiple reasons, and he might make flirty comments to more mature teens now and then, but when it comes down to it he's attracted to women, not kids. Chris is no good at hiding these sorts of things, if he was a pedophile we would know by now because he'd pander toward it in his comic and he'd be openly commenting about that sort of thing, because he wouldn't understand why it was wrong. We're talking about the guy that says "everyone has sexual thoughts about their mother sometimes" with a straight face, as if that's a normal part of life, he hasn't said anything that would imply he's attracted to kids.


----------



## Philosophy Phil (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotron said:


> He says as he links to a tweet from his alt account where he calls himself darling.



This conversation between my two accounts is evidence of why you should accept my misogeny you ungrateful stupids.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 25, 2017)

Gooby said:


> I very much doubt he is one. He's a terrible person for multiple reasons, and he might make flirty comments to more mature teens now and then, but when it comes down to it he's attracted to women, not kids. Chris is no good at hiding these sorts of things, if he was a pedophile we would know by now because he'd pander toward it in his comic and he'd be openly commenting about that sort of thing, because he wouldn't understand why it was wrong. We're talking about the guy that says "everyone has sexual thoughts about their mother sometimes" with a straight face, as if that's a normal part of life, he hasn't said anything that would imply he's attracted to kids.



Chris may not be a complete pedo, but, and I quote, "dumb laws"


----------



## RP 520 (Aug 25, 2017)

SomethingWittyandBadass said:


> But didn't he fucking said it was the same person as him!?!
> 
> My fucking god.



It's not the first time something like this has happened. Back when he was active as @paintingatree he angerly admitted at one point it was him, then came back a few days/weeks later acting like he wasn't Chris again.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Aug 25, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


>


That...is not the lesson you should be learning from this experience.

Also I love how he makes it about other people needing to learn a lesson despite the fact it was entirely his fault.


----------



## MY 405 (Aug 25, 2017)

ZehnBoat said:


> so what will chris' reaction be to this? retroactively erase it from history? say she was infected with trolls, or whatever? you know he wont say she's just mean to him (women can't hate chris in chris' mind)



I, for one, welcome the return of the screed/tirade and the revival of the epithet "b-dog" to describe a true and honest female who was misunderstanding and meanful to him.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 25, 2017)

Prussian Blue said:


> At least he won't harass himself.


Proof that the only person that wants to hanky panky Chris is Chris himself.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 25, 2017)

Chris is just socially numb and fake all around, let's leave it at that.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotron said:


> He says as he links to a tweet from his alt account where he calls himself darling.



Everybody else MUST misinterpret English in the exact same way I do.


----------



## Ass-burgers (Aug 25, 2017)

The amount of :autism: in this alone is giving me headaches


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 25, 2017)

That moment when the Teflon Tard screeds a pronoun law that manages to break his Teflon shield a little bit.

God damn, you can get away from crippling debt but not a fucking "Dear" or "Darling" catastrophe.


----------



## RP 520 (Aug 25, 2017)

jc17 said:


> What a fucking creep. He has no respect for women.



He has no respect for anyone and barely any respect for himself. He is a man(child) fueled almost entirely by shameless urges and fetishes with no shame and a heap of narcissism on top.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 25, 2017)

King n Yellow said:


> It's not the first time something like this has happened. Back when he was active as @paintingatree he angerly admitted at one point it was him, then came back a few days/weeks later acting like he wasn't Chris again.



He tried to play it off as an example, but I doubt it was. Chris' mind was probably so overstimulated with rage that he slipped up and forgot like the last incident you mentioned.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 25, 2017)

Baldur's Gait said:


> That...is not the lesson you should be learning from this experience.
> 
> Also I love how he makes it about other people needing to learn a lesson despite the fact it was entirely his fault.



If we were to consider the fact that Chris believes the world is a cartoon, then Chris must think that what he's doing is doing something along the lines of those morals you'd find at the end of most 80's cartoons.


----------



## Chaoslord (Aug 25, 2017)

Just reminded of this considering how outdated Chris is.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 25, 2017)

Why does Radiohead's "Fake Plastic Trees" play in my head every time Chris does a reverse fourth wall?


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 25, 2017)

During the final years of the CWC Exile, there was a certain word I'd use to describe when Chris's content got funny.






And this certainly applies to what happened here.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## knux (Aug 25, 2017)

Oh dear, Chris hasn't changed in the slightest. No matter what he does to alter his appearance or claim he's full of 'empathy'. He's still selfish old Chris that gets narky when his behaviour backfires on him and doesn't get his way. Add some spin that makes him the victim and calling out the other person as mean for daring to tell him that they don't like what he does for bonus points.


----------



## MY 405 (Aug 25, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> View attachment 268891


And we are "Go!" for Tulpa!  Repeat.  We are "Go!" For Tulpa!


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Aug 25, 2017)

Who would have that a cross dressing balding man who calls himself a lesbian calling people "dear" would make them uncomfortable?

Chris either doesn't understand that calling people by nicknames like that is feminine (and it's a lot weirder than just calling people "hon"), or he's trying to do it to eat to act more feminine to make people believe he's a true and honest woman. But with Chris it could be either.


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Aug 25, 2017)

Jesus what the fuck is up with this Lady a-log?


----------



## Robotron (Aug 25, 2017)

Orkeosaurus said:


> Jesus what the fuck is up with this Lady a-log?


Chris Chan just somehow manages to bring out the inner fury of people somehow.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 25, 2017)

Orkeosaurus said:


> Jesus what the fuck is up with this Lady a-log?



A-Log is right, for fuck's sake she draws the Planet Dolan Staff, especially Hellbent in some pretty kinky poses.





Say what you will about the Doopie Saga, at least he hasn't drawn her like she was a pornstar...yet!


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 26, 2017)

At this point I just want him to stay in this moment. Chris is truly a precious thing in moments precisely like this.

Not as appealing when anyone else Tulpas about.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 26, 2017)

I want more.


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Aug 26, 2017)

Pepito said:


> Worst part; he seems to behave better face to face, meaning this is just an online thing


Chris behaves just as poorly in person sometimes. Didn't he try to motorboat Catherine? And there was the macing. He also vandalized retail displays, got into that screaming match with trolls that got him banned from the mall, and various other things throughout his adult life. It just seems like he's braver online because Facebook posts are easier to track than in person events.


----------



## nvrwastetree (Aug 26, 2017)

Chandler Cats said:


> Did he forget to draw ears on Night Star?



That and he drew his OC pony insert with either a backwards arm, dislocated arm, or broken duck arm. Retard doesn't know the correct way a four legged animals knee bends.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 26, 2017)

If there's anyone here who aren't positive Chris will forget this entire scolding happened by tomorrow, please refer to the Father Call and the final Kacey Call


----------



## Maegor Blackfyre (Aug 26, 2017)

lol im pretty sure that if someone sent all of chris's letters to the police they would think that he was some kind of psychotic, zodiac-type serial killer.


----------



## Prosecutor Godot (Aug 26, 2017)

This is exactly the sort of idiocy that got me interested in Chris in the first place.  Throwing an amazingly autistic tantrum with no real troll manipulation and stubbornly refusing to accept any blame for the mess he's made for himself.

I look forward to this being rendered in Sonichu.

Or alternatively he'll just  and forget it all.


----------



## Duck and Turn (Aug 26, 2017)

Maegor Blackfyre said:


> lol im pretty sure that if someone sent all of chris's letters to the police they would think that he was some kind of psychotic, zodiac-type serial killer.


And then case would dismiss because tard powers.


----------



## CWCchange (Aug 26, 2017)

Only sassy gay niggos in the fashion industry are allowed to use such terms, not autistic unemployed middle-aged men who think they're women, and try to attract girls on the internet over MLP.


----------



## Mason Verger (Aug 26, 2017)

Hahaha 
This is like when it was Megans fault for not appreciating getting fisted in a vulgar drawing because she didn't watch enough porn.


----------



## The Valeyard (Aug 26, 2017)

While Chris is copying mannerisms from over 50 years ago, when is he going to address an African-American with the neutral term of "boy"


----------



## deadson (Aug 26, 2017)

Sheiiit, what a fucking ride.


----------



## MY 405 (Aug 26, 2017)

"I have Heart! I have life!"  Now he's starting to sound like Clive Owen in a James Whale movie (they worked with Tallulah Bankhead, probably.  I'm sure she called James Whale "darling" at some point, he was gayer than the Main Street Electrical Parade)


----------



## Duck and Turn (Aug 26, 2017)

Now watch Sonichu 12.9 being about Jerkops banning pet names in Equestria and Night Star coming to save the day.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 26, 2017)

"Autistic manchild" is just a neutral term of endearment I use for Chris.


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Aug 26, 2017)

BTFO on social media count: 3

https://sonichu.com/cwcki/List_of_places_that_have_banned_Chris#Social_media_profiles

Keep going, Chris.


----------



## asperhes (Aug 26, 2017)

Why oh why can't real people behave and respond like cartoon characters? Virginia is nothing like Equestria.


----------



## Rupin (Aug 26, 2017)

impossibility said:


> My favorite part of all this interaction is right here where Repo Man says what we all think and know. Something that Chris needs to hear over and over again. That this Lesbian Soul bullshit is just a ploy to try to get him some Lesbian Hole.



Repo Man is most definantly a kiwi.


----------



## Hen in a tie (Aug 26, 2017)

I bet Chris really uses the word "Darling" because of anime waifus always calling their husbandos "Darling-kun"


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Aug 26, 2017)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> Repo Man is most definantly a kiwi.


He's @Michael J Hirtes.


----------



## repentance (Aug 26, 2017)

The Valeyard said:


> While Chris is copying mannerisms from over 50 years ago, when is he going to address an African-American with the neutral term of "boy"



The funny thing is that Tallulah Bankhead was a scandalous bad girl whose most memorable lines dripped with sexual innuendo.  She's a weird choice of people to emulate if you're trying to be "neutral" or polite.


----------



## Deez Nuts (Aug 26, 2017)

Orkeosaurus said:


> Jesus what the fuck is up with this Lady a-log?



I think it's acceptable because he came and bothered her. She told him to leave her alone and stop being creepy. He continued to be creepy so she let him have it.

If she went to him and just starting ripping into him unprovoked then it would be A-log.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2017)

I think Chris is just getting carried away with his empathy again.

He has noticed that people use pet names with people they're intimate with.  Therefore, he thinks that calling people pet names make them intimate.  He doesn't get how rapey this is when a dude does it with chicks he doesn't even know.

And, like the troon parody he is, he doesn't get that just saying he's a chick doesn't make him one.

Like many other troons.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Aug 26, 2017)

imagine this irl, chris gets told off and sits in the corner, he starts talking to himself, then yells out SEE I CALLED MYSELF DARLING ITS OKAY IF I SAY IT TO YOU


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2017)

Orkeosaurus said:


> Jesus what the fuck is up with this Lady a-log?



Pretty sure she's involved with Planet Dolan and probably got pissed off at his creepy stalking of Doopie.


----------



## repentance (Aug 26, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I think Chris is just getting carried away with his empathy again.
> 
> He has noticed that people use pet names with people they're intimate with.  Therefore, he thinks that calling people pet names make them intimate.  He doesn't get how rapey this is when a dude does it with chicks he doesn't even know.
> 
> ...



He's also fresh from a convention with fellow autists and probably hasn't made the transition back from that make believe world yet.  After all, this is the person who didn't understand that it's fine to wear your pony ears and unicorn horn for a few days at a convention, but not appropriate to wear it to church when you return.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Aug 26, 2017)

Sonicsis said:


> I bet Chris really uses the word "Darling" because of anime waifus always calling their husbandos "Darling-kun"
> View attachment 268937




My bets he got it from mlp


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## repentance (Aug 26, 2017)

Orkeosaurus said:


> Jesus what the fuck is up with this Lady a-log?



She's naive enough to believe that Chris might "learn his lesson" if treated harshly.


----------



## Ellen Ripley (Aug 26, 2017)

So how much valium do you think he's taken at this point?


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 26, 2017)

The American Hedgehog said:


> View attachment 268945



All those words. Wasted.


----------



## Philosophy Phil (Aug 26, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> All those words. Wasted.


Like tears in rain. 



Ellen Ripley said:


> So how much valium do you think he's taken at this point?


Time to die.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2017)

DICKPICSRUS said:


> My bets he got it from mlp



I'm pretty sure he's imitating Rarity, which is something only a cute girl or maybe a really convincing trap should even try.

I'm sort of surprised he knows who Tallulah Bankhead was, though.  She was one of the few actresses in the rarefied circle of female wits of the early 20th Century, like Anita Loos or Dorothy Parker, who generally detested actresses.


----------



## Buck Mullet (Aug 26, 2017)

ZehnBoat said:


> imagine this irl, chris gets told off and sits in the corner, he starts talking to himself, then yells out SEE I CALLED MYSELF DARLING ITS OKAY IF I SAY IT TO YOU



Imagining real life = Chris.


----------



## nvrwastetree (Aug 26, 2017)

Robotron said:


>



Wow...really Chris?? I don't think he remembers throwing himself under the bus a week ago when he admitted what we knew all along. But if Chris sending positive tweets asspatting himself just proves how delusional he it.


----------



## Saladin (Aug 26, 2017)

Lady comes off as slightly A-Loggish, but I guess that's somewhat justified given how much shit Chris gave her and Doopie. I wonder if we could get her to join the farms and add input.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2017)

Saladin said:


> Lady comes off as slightly A-Loggish, but I guess that's somewhat justified given how much shit Chris gave her and Doopie. I wonder if we could get her to join the farms and add input.



It's not A-Logging if this fat dick harasses you out of nowhere just because you're friends with someone else he's harassing who has told him to fuck off, so he's bugging you to try to get to the other chick who already told him to fuck off.  If you tell him to fuck off at that point, it's normal, not A-Logging.

A-Logging would be if you actually sought out this fat fuck to harass him to make yourself feel better.  It isn't defending yourself against some smelly dick who accosted you out of nowhere who you are telling to fuck off.


----------



## FrickleMyPickle (Aug 26, 2017)

He clearly deserves something for emerging as a friend to quite a few and developing a positive social behavior similar to Tallulah Bankhead!


----------



## Duck and Turn (Aug 26, 2017)

DICKPICSRUS said:


> My bets he got it from mlp


And this is where he got being creepy with his sock puppet account


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2017)

Every chick Chris has ever creeped on:  get the fuck away from me, leave me alone.  Your behavior is offensive!  Quit calling me darling!  I'm not your darling!

Visual representation:



 


Chris:  I'll tell you what you can find offensive!


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 26, 2017)

MMX said:


> Tallulah bankhead was known for her "husky voice, outrageous personality, and devastating wit"
> Chris Chandler is known "dirty crapped briefs, sonichu and julllllay"
> 
> And fuck off Chris you only knew who she is because a pony was based on her



Well in all fairness, there are some similarities between Chris and Tallulah Bankhead. 

For example the tendency not to learn from past mistakes: "In 1933, Bankhead nearly died following a five-hour emergency hysterectomy *due to venereal disease.* Only 70 lb (32 kg) when she left the hospital, she stoically said to her doctor, "Don't think this has taught me a lesson!"

And as Wikipedia points out, Tallulah also had weens egging her on:
"The worst facets of her character were encouraged by her fans as virtues, and for the better part of her late career, she played to their caricature of herself"

But how wonderfully Chris-like of Chris to get inspiration from a long-dead movie star from the 30ies, on how to act like a true and honest woman!


----------



## The Dude (Aug 26, 2017)

That stupid ponyfag doodle is one of the worst things Chris has drawn. Let's forget that it's a fansona of a TV show meant for little girls, but just the drawing itself is really terrible. It's lazy, sloppy, and it's a clear example that the person who drew it is mentally handicapped. If you were to see a drawing like that you'd either think "Oh, some little girl in first grade was bored during math class and decided to doodle a pony. If she keeps practicing and works hard she might be a decent artist one day.", or you would think "A mentally rétarded man with poor control over his fine motor skills drew this because he's delusional and thinks he's a cute little girl." It kinda skeeves me out because no 35 year old grown-ass man should be doodling the same things as a 7 year old girl does while bored in school.


----------



## Duck and Turn (Aug 26, 2017)

The Dude said:


> That stupid ponyfag doodle is one of the worst things Chris has drawn. Let's forget that it's a fansona of a TV show meant for little girls, but just the drawing itself is really terrible. It's lazy, sloppy, and it's a clear example that the person who drew it is mentally handicapped. If you were to see a drawing like that you'd either think "Oh, some little girl in first grade was bored during math class and decided to doodle a pony. If she keeps practicing and works hard she might be a decent artist one day.", or you would think "A mentally rétarded man with poor control over his fine motor skills drew this because he's delusional and thinks he's a cute little girl." It kinda skeeves me out because no 35 year old grown-ass man should be doodling the same things as a 7 year old girl does while bored in school.


I thought we already established that Chris is retarded and can't draw for shit years ago.


----------



## LAM (Aug 26, 2017)

Ellen Ripley said:


> So how much valium do you think he's taken at this point?



At this point, let's assume he's OD'd until he posts to social media. I already assume Barb's dead until I see her in a begging video.


----------



## Juju114 (Aug 26, 2017)

Wow he has really burned his bridges with the Planet Dolan folk, and learned exactly nothing from it.  I'm actually surprised he used the Nightstar account in this way despite the jig already being up on that with Doopie.


----------



## Robotron (Aug 26, 2017)

Juju114 said:


> Wow he has really burned his bridges with the Planet Dolan folk, and learned exactly nothing from it.  I'm actually surprised he used the Nightstar account in this way despite the jig already being up on that with Doopie.


I honestly knew that it was going to have to end this way. Chris just doesn't take no for an answer, he'll just keep trying to force his way through that revolving door of relationships until someone has the guts to slam it shut in his face.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2017)

Robotron said:


> I honestly knew that it was going to have to end this way. Chris just doesn't take no for an answer, he'll just keep trying to force his way through that revolving door of relationships until someone has the guts to slam it shut in his face.



He's entered this weird phase of constantly harassing random people until they're like "no go away you weirdo" to the point it's kind of funny again.


----------



## jc17 (Aug 26, 2017)

ZehnBoat said:


> imagine this irl, chris gets told off and sits in the corner, he starts talking to himself, then yells out SEE I CALLED MYSELF DARLING ITS OKAY IF I SAY IT TO YOU


... I'm sort of expecting Chris to upload a video showing people the use of "dear", while talking to one of his my little pony toys complete with the horb and ears to let everyone know how serious he's taking this shit.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 26, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> He's entered this weird phase of constantly harassing random people until they're like "no go away you weirdo" to the point it's kind of funny again.



This combined with his increasingly bizarre fashion sense (that fucking horn) makes Nu-Chris quite funny.


----------



## sonichu is dead (Aug 26, 2017)

As soon as you write 'but', it's no longer an apology.
Chris really is a creepy asshole.


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Aug 26, 2017)

His attempts at coming of as dainty are really wearing thin. Just because he allegedly decided to identify as a woman, doesn't mean he has to abide by stereotypical behaviors. 

 Although the more I think about it, the more it makes sense. When Chris is rattling off his usual nonsense and calling people pet names, he's acting out his ideal waifu. He wants to be seen as curt and hyper-feminine because thats what he wants in his women. This is some Norman Bates fuckery right here!


----------



## ash_and_stone (Aug 26, 2017)

Does the Night Star account follow Lady of the Cosmos?


----------



## Positron (Aug 26, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> View attachment 268891


I can hear Chris speaking in that ultra-falsetto voice while role playing a horse.


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Aug 26, 2017)

ash_and_stone said:


> Does the Night Star account follow Lady of the Cosmos?


Yeah, that's still following her.


----------



## GethN7 (Aug 26, 2017)

I for one find it more than a bit ironic Chris has become the very trolls who used to pretend to be internet girlfriends to him, albeit in his own autistic variation on the theme.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 26, 2017)

Poor Chris. What would Tallulah Bankhead do in this situation?

She'd probably snort several lines of coke and fuck a bunch of dudes before going home to the gay men who'd share her bed with her.

Food for thought, Chris.


----------



## Chanchu (Aug 26, 2017)

repentance said:


> Apparently Chris missed the decades following the 1950s.  Women have been complaining about strangers using "dear", "darling", "sweetheart" etc for over half a century now.  The fact that a couple of flamboyant actresses (Zsa Zsa Gabor was another one) used it last century doesn't make using it now a neutral action.
> 
> Plenty of language and behaviours from the early - mid 20th century are regarded as insulting/inappropriate now and they're barely tolerated, although somewhat understandable, when they come from people in their 80s and 90s.  Coming from Chris outside of a flamboyant drag queen context, they're just creepy.



Even if Chris did not mean anything by it, the refusal to cease when told to knock it off proves he does.


----------



## LAM (Aug 26, 2017)

He's trying to act like a stereotypical woman, but unfortunately his only frames of reference are his mother, TV, and the dead actress no one gives a fuck about. When called out, he insists he's acting womanly and tries to force that archetype down the throats of actual 21st century women. He thinks he's the expert on being feminine and hopes to teach natural born women to be women.

At no point does he realize the flaw in that logic. He will never learn and he will never unlearn his romanticized version of how the world works. I hate to say it, he's too far gone, and it will only go downhill from here on.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 26, 2017)

LAM said:


> tries to force that archetype down the throats of actual 21st century women.



Ditto the English language.


----------



## MY 405 (Aug 26, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> Ditto the English language.



This.  He acts like he learned English as a second language ... underwater ... from a 16th century village idiot.  Which was basically who the Westons were, so he's batted that out of the park.


----------



## Chanchu (Aug 26, 2017)

Maybe he's been reading turn of the century novels...

"Dearest me, Barbara Ann, shall I light a fart on the hoard to keep us warm when the power is cutteh off, if you please!"


----------



## The Fatheads (Aug 26, 2017)

Juju114 said:


> Wow he has really burned his bridges with the Planet Dolan folk, and *learned exactly nothing from it*.  I'm actually surprised he used the Nightstar account in this way despite the jig already being up on that with Doopie.



When does he? People can say they don't like it until the cows come home, but as long as Chris himself wants to call them darling, he'll keep finding new ways to try and justify it, rather than face the herculean task of simply respecting the wishes of another human being.


----------



## Roachdog (Aug 26, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> View attachment 268904


Who draws this shit

Its almost adult swim worthy imo


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 26, 2017)

Roachdog said:


> Who draws this shit
> 
> Its almost adult swim worthy imo



They are like hour long MSPaint sketches when I'm bored.

All the women in his life:


----------



## MY 405 (Aug 26, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> They are like hour long MSPaint sketches when I'm bored.
> 
> All the women in his life:
> View attachment 269030


I applaud your fine work in making the stupid pony skirt look like a diaper, well played, fine sir/or madam


----------



## Roachdog (Aug 26, 2017)

Animate that shit bojack horseman style

Like the far side meets ren & stimpy


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 26, 2017)

Roachdog said:


> Animate that shit bojack horseman style
> 
> Like the far side meets ren & stimpy



That takes a lot more time. It's probably the type of thing those Planet Dolan guys will do for money. 

I use Microsoft Paint instead of things like photoshop when I only mean to doodle for a bit.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Aug 26, 2017)

The American Hedgehog said:


> View attachment 268945


He's getting sweet sweet social justice applied upon him as well? Has the Teflon Tard finally eroded?


----------



## Clown Doll (Aug 26, 2017)

Saladin said:


> Lady comes off as slightly A-Loggish, but I guess that's somewhat justified given how much shit Chris gave her and Doopie. I wonder if we could get her to join the farms and add input.



If they joined the 'Farms Chris would catch wind of it and just mentally compartmentalize her with "da twolls" . I think he's going to do that anyway, but her joining the 'Farms would most definitely make Chris go "oh she was a troll and a bully all along" instead of a normal person who got sick of him creeping on her and her friends and dampen the message.

I would have to say that I enjoyed seeing her give Chris a verbal pummeling u*ntil she started calling for violence on Chris in real life*. If Chris started getting touchy feely or creeping out on people irl (he's done that but that's beside the point) it'd be reasonable to have him physically removed from the place where he doesn't respect the personal boundaries of others. Online? Chris is a fucking creep for sure, but in this instance inciting real life violence to be enacted on him goes a bit too far imo. As far as her calling Chris a pedophile goes I am reminded of the Daniel Mimms interview on the Cwcki where he said something along the lines of "Chris isn't a pedophile but if you wanted to accuse him of that, people would believe you" and given how much of a creep he is to adult women and underaged women alike (like his obsession with Michelle Creber who's an underage voice actress for MLP I think?) is very unsettling because IIRC Michelle Creber is only 16 / 17(?) I can't really blame people for accusing him of being a pedo.

That said, _seeing a distinctly non-troll woman publicly call Chris out on his creepy shit is immensely satisfying_. I loathe how he's been able to abuse his autism, female soul and cyberbowling card to latch himself onto entire communities of women who have been sick of his shit but haven't dared to call him out on it to not appear "cruel" against an autistic trans manchild with a persecution complex and him having to come to terms with that he can't "Love and Tolerance" his way out of this situation isn't working is an encouragement for everyone whom he harasses to stand up against his garbage.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 26, 2017)

Wikkid Clown Doll said:


> If they joined the 'Farms Chris would catch wind of it and just mentally compartmentalize her with "da twolls" . I think he's going to do that anyway, but her joining the 'Farms would most definitely make Chris go "oh she was a troll and a bully all along" instead of a normal person who got sick of him creeping on her and her friends and dampen the message.
> 
> I would have to say that I enjoyed seeing her give Chris a verbal pummeling u*ntil she started calling for violence on Chris in real life*. If Chris started getting touchy feely or creeping out on people irl (he's done that but that's beside the point) it'd be reasonable to have him physically removed from the place where he doesn't respect the personal boundaries of others. Online? Chris is a fucking creep for sure, but in this instance inciting real life violence to be enacted on him goes a bit too far imo. As far as her calling Chris a pedophile goes I am reminded of the Daniel Mimms interview on the Cwcki where he said something along the lines of "Chris isn't a pedophile but if you wanted to accuse him of that, people would believe you" and given how much of a creep he is to adult women and underaged women alike (like his obsession with Michelle Creber who's an underage voice actress for MLP I think?) is very unsettling because IIRC Michelle Creber is only 16 / 17(?) I can't really blame people for accusing him of being a pedo.
> 
> That said, _seeing a distinctly non-troll woman publicly call Chris out on his creepy shit is immensely satisfying_. I loathe how he's been able to abuse his autism, female soul and cyberbowling card to latch himself onto entire communities of women who have been sick of his shit but haven't dared to call him out on it to not appear "cruel" against an autistic trans manchild with a persecution complex and him having to come to terms with that he can't "Love and Tolerance" his way out of this situation isn't working is an encouragement for everyone whom he harasses to stand up against his garbage.


Nice to see your input again.

Technically, she was not calling for open violence against Chris, she just hoped he broked every bone in his body as karma for stalking Doopie and other authentic female souls online.

He has now deleted a lot of the posts threatening this woman and acting like an idiot, so I hope everyone backed up everything.
When Chris gets into these situations, it always seems like a hillarious scene from the film Porky's, Chris whips his duck out in front of the ladies, believing they're going to be marvled, only to be thrown down a hill into the mud with the rest of the pigs and their shit.


Chanchu said:


> Maybe he's been reading turn of the century novels...
> 
> "Dearest me, Barbara Ann, shall I light a fart on the hoard to keep us warm when the power is cutteh off, if you please!"


"_My D Cup floweth over into an F Cup! Now, you dirty Mollies, do noteth entertain any bright ideas with a humble, and demure Victorian aristocratic lady, like I, Christine Weston Chandler; lest you desire a taste of my mother's bed bug infested powdered wig_!"


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 26, 2017)

LAM said:


> He's trying to act like a stereotypical woman, but unfortunately his only frames of reference are his mother, TV, and the dead actress no one gives a fuck about.


My understanding of Chris' knowledge of Tallulah Bankhead is that one of the ponies is based on her. Like, I bet if you asked Chris who Tallulah Bankhead was, or to name any of her films, he'd draw a total blank.

Pretty much any time Chris references some piece of media that's not a cartoon, it's because a cartoon referenced it. Like how he didn't come up with his Biblical justification for his homophobia until Family Guy talked about Leviticus.


----------



## Professional_Sneak (Aug 26, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> They are like hour long MSPaint sketches when I'm bored.
> 
> All the women in his life:
> View attachment 269030



You forgot one:




She's non sentient and completely sedentary, but even with such setbacks, she still manages to look horrified.


----------



## idosometimes (Aug 26, 2017)

It is always about Chris.  Always.  People being uncomfortable with being called "dear" or "darling" are to blame.  They don't understand that C.W.C. has a right to address them affectionately and is not doing it to be creepy.  It may come off as creepy, but that is their fault for misrepresenting his statements through evil intent and influence of trolls and cyberbullies.


----------



## The Fatheads (Aug 26, 2017)

idosometimes said:


> It is always about Chris.  Always.  People being uncomfortable with being called "dear" or "darling" are to blame.  They don't understand that C.W.C. has a right to address them affectionately and is not doing it to be creepy.  It may come off as creepy, but that is their fault for misrepresenting his statements through evil intent and influence of trolls and cyberbullies.



Exactly. As far as Chris is concerned if it doesn't upset him, it's not upsetting period. Other people don't have their own opinions or feelings, they're merely reacting to his incorrectly. Most of the time, it's like he actually can't perceive others as people. I guess that's why he's often so insistent on real-life meetings, it's the only way his mind can process them as an individual human being.


----------



## The_Truth (Aug 26, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I'm sort of surprised he knows who Tallulah Bankhead was, though.  She was one of the few actresses in the rarefied circle of female wits of the early 20th Century, like Anita Loos or Dorothy Parker, who generally detested actresses.


It's two fold.

1. His parents are ancient, especially his father. These are the kind of shows he would still watch so it's what Chris was exposed to and was his "normal".

2. Chris is poor, he probably didn't have cable. All of the over the air broad cast stations fill their sub channels (X.1, X.2, etc...) with programing like this because it's cheap filler.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 26, 2017)

The_Truth said:


> 2. Chris is poor, he probably didn't have cable. All of the over the air broad cast stations fill their sub channels (X.1, X.2, etc...) with programing like this because it's cheap filler.


If you need to establish that you're better than someone, you're probably not. We have confirmed that Chris has premium subscription to HULU and Netflix, the rest he fills in with stuff like youtube or pirated sites. Chris is poor by choice, meaning he dresses poorly and lives  a frugal lifestyle to engage in expensive, childish BS.


----------



## Positron (Aug 26, 2017)

The_Truth said:


> 2. Chris is poor, he probably didn't have cable. All of the over the air broad cast stations fill their sub channels (X.1, X.2, etc...) with programing like this because it's cheap filler.


Even if you give him all premium TV channels of the world, he'd just watch cartoons.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 26, 2017)

Tragi-Chan said:


> My understanding of Chris' knowledge of Tallulah Bankhead is that one of the ponies is based on her. Like, I bet if you asked Chris who Tallulah Bankhead was, or to name any of her films, he'd draw a total blank.
> 
> Pretty much any time Chris references some piece of media that's not a cartoon, it's because a cartoon referenced it. Like how he didn't come up with his Biblical justification for his homophobia until Family Guy talked about Leviticus.


Remember when Chris was on that kick "I'm a True & Honest lesbian transwoman and I am an expert because I read about lesbians and bonobos on Wikipedia" ? Well it just so happens that Tallulah Bankhead is on the list of famous lesbians on Wikipedia (technically she would have be bisexual). That may also be part of the fascination.


----------



## The_Truth (Aug 26, 2017)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> If you need to establish that you're better than someone, you're probably not. We have confirmed that Chris has premium subscription to HULU and Netflix, the rest he fills in with stuff like youtube or pirated sites. Chris is poor by choice, meaning he dresses poorly and lives  a frugal lifestyle to engage in expensive, childish BS.


Take it easy there Freud, I'm referring to when he was a kid.


----------



## Chanchu (Aug 26, 2017)

Christine Tallulah Chandler.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 26, 2017)

Gunslinger said:


> Remember when Chris was on that kick "I'm a True & Honest lesbian transwoman and I am an expert because I read about lesbians and bonobos on Wikipedia" ? Well it just so happens that Tallulah Bankhead is on the list of famous lesbians on Wikipedia (technically she would have be bisexual). That may also be part of the fascination.



I really feel like we need a general emotional support thread about that post. Maybe we could discuss the first thing that popped into our heads as we watched a 30 something year old man try to seduce women using the Wikipedia article on tribadism. Chris really changed people that day.
@Huntin' Slash


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Aug 26, 2017)

How long will it take until every VA of MLP and every member of Planet Dolan blocks Chris? 
Forget hookup lists he's on his way to "people that have blocked or put restraining orders against me"


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 26, 2017)

I just love how after all these years, Chris still hasn't earned empathy and how his only frame of reference *is still himself.*

Someone is feeling creeped out? Well they should just get over it, "with an open heart", cause _Chris doesn't think it's creepy._

And besides, *he means well, and is a good person!* And like a true Premier class-autist, he gets equally befuddled and surprised * every single time* it turns out that people can't read his mind, and doesn't know that he "had good and pure intentions."

Of course, instead of learning from his mistakes, and not doing this shit, he just keeps repeating how he's "a good person who has a _caring heart_ and means well". As if it's a power word or magical spell that can reset everything, and return people to giving him asspats.

THATS OUR CHRIS!!


----------



## JTRH-NBR (Aug 26, 2017)

The American Hedgehog said:


> Yeah, that's still following her.
> 
> View attachment 269010



Admitting he was night star was a brief moment of clarity. He's still acting like they're different people and I think he believes it.


----------



## BB 876 (Aug 26, 2017)

This was an excellent read for just laying in bed with a hangover. Now to wait for the next sweetheart to give him a verbal smackdown.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 26, 2017)

The_Truth said:


> Take it easy their Freud, I'm referring to when he was a kid.



That was not very clear with "Chris _is_ poor" he didn't have XYZ, if you would have typed Chris was poor as a child, that would have been clearer. Even then, Chris was not poor as a child. His father was an engineer, and they lived in a McMansion. Chris was spoiled rotten as a child, which is why he acts like a spoiled jerkoff to women. His parents gave him most things a kid could want out of guilt, and on top of that, they made him believe he was chosen for great things.
Chris also didn't need cable, he still somehow had access to childrens shows that everyone watched.

Bob made them all live a more frugal lifestyle despite sitting on a moderate amount of money with Chris and Barb screwing that up. Most people won't get a 50,000 dollar inheritance from their parents or any money at all when their parents die.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Aug 26, 2017)

I wouldn't say the Chandlers were poor, but they certainly weren't hurting. I'd say solid middle class


----------



## MMX (Aug 26, 2017)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Chris was spoiled rotten as a child, which is why he acts like a spoiled jerkoff to women. His parents gave him most things a kid could want out of guilt,



I bet he never forgave them for the knock off lego set they got him


----------



## Chanchu (Aug 26, 2017)

BurningPewter said:


> I hope her foot goes up Chris' pooper - gotta be a fetish!



That was uncalled for.


That foot deserves better.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 26, 2017)

asperhes said:


> Why oh why can't real people behave and respond like cartoon characters? Virginia is nothing like Equestria.



Bronycon was a damaging environment for an obsessive like Chris. Any event that _encourages _him to blur the line between reality and horsetopia is going to leave him even more confused than usual.


----------



## Rokko (Aug 26, 2017)

JTRH-NBR said:


> Admitting he was night star was a brief moment of clarity. He's still acting like they're different people and I think he believes it.


No, he just wanted to show the world how ok a conversation with "dear" and "darling" is. At least thats what he said in a following tweet. He is full aware that he talked to himself


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Aug 26, 2017)

I just wish Chris would base his life and opinions and obsessions on something more worthy like Gravity Falls.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 26, 2017)

Rokko said:


> No, he just wanted to show the world how ok a conversation with "dear" and "darling" is. At least thats what he said in a following tweet. He is full aware that he talked to himself


I love how instead of apologizing, he has a fake conversation with himself to show other people the correct way of talking to him.


----------



## Rokko (Aug 26, 2017)

Manly-Chicken said:


> I love how instead of apologizing, he has a fake conversation with himself to show other people the correct way of talking to him.


I love that too. Things Chris thinks: He has millions of fans, his i.q. is somewhere around 150 (he said so in a mailbag), he can advise other people  in every aspect, he is generally full of wisdom, he is thin, etc...

Edit: I found the mailbag:
https://sonichu.com/cwcki/Mailbag_19


----------



## Rich Lee Konsumov (Aug 26, 2017)

Just the latest in Chris's attempts over the years to try and orchestrate how people perceive and react to him. It's as if he thinks being told all his life that he has  an innate difficulty with social cues has paradoxically given him a unique ability to guide others to a "correct" response.

There's also no getting around the fact that his "I'm complimenting you, you ungrateful shrew!" line is a long-discredited, textbook piece of male chauvinism. This will probably raise the skepticism of people who ordinarily would refer to him with female pronouns out of courtesy.

It's weird how not-weird invoking the name of a long-dead thespian wit to shame people is when it's Chris doing it.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## RP 520 (Aug 26, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> View attachment 269114


Now at least targets of Chris know how to get him to stop bothering them. Don't be nice to him or give him any room for that matter. Just tell him off and point out a bunch of facts about how he's creepy and socially retarded and eventually the hurtful truth level will get too high and he'll block you.


----------



## Ray Streip (Aug 26, 2017)

LAM said:


> I hate to say it, he's too far gone, and it will only go downhill *from here on*.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Aug 26, 2017)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> I just wish Chris would base his life and opinions and obsessions on something more worthy like Gravity Falls.



Gravity Falls stars a Brute Male who has a troll of a Grunkle. They use their wit to save the day rather than the power of friendship and love.
(I can see him latching onto Mabel )


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Aug 26, 2017)

thenakedhomeless said:


> Gravity Falls stars a Brute Male who has a troll of a Grunkle. They use their wit to save the day rather than the power of friendship and love.


True. Chris should totally watch Miraculous Ladybug instead.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 26, 2017)

Fapcop said:


> I just love how after all these years, Chris still hasn't earned empathy and how his only frame of reference *is still himself.*


And yet Chris still insists we forget the stupid stuff he did 10 years ago, as if his stupidity ended then.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Aug 26, 2017)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> True. Chris should totally watch Miraculous Ladybug instead.


Nah, Star vs the forces of evil. Her powers are super girly and the villians are all brute males.


----------



## Jetman (Aug 26, 2017)

Manly-Chicken said:


> I love how instead of apologizing, he has a fake conversation with himself to show other people the correct way of talking to him.


Remember when Chris pretended to be PaRappa on MySpace to console himself after losing the PaRappa the Rapper contest? Some things never change, even ten years later.


----------



## Suicidal Emo Panda (Aug 26, 2017)

Philosophy Phil said:


> Like tears in rain.



More like his tugboat


----------



## m0rnutz (Aug 26, 2017)

repentance said:


> View attachment 268838
> 
> View attachment 268840
> 
> ...


This can only end on sexual assault, and/or threats.


----------



## Silvana'sPickle (Aug 26, 2017)

Oh god, I'm only on page 4 and the schadenfreude is exquisite.


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Aug 26, 2017)

Lmao Chris is fuckin mental


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Aug 26, 2017)

So was this a saga?


----------



## Jetman (Aug 26, 2017)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> So was this a saga?


It was more "Father Call: Twitter Edition" to me.


----------



## Suicidal Emo Panda (Aug 26, 2017)

What did we learn after  this show:

1. Chris will never learn
2. Chris is schizophrenic using his sockpuppet to start a conversation with himself.


----------



## Robotron (Aug 26, 2017)

Actually checking back on who Nightstar/Chris is following, it seems she blocked Chris's account, but she hasn't blocked Chris's Nightstar account from following her.


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Aug 26, 2017)

I can honestly see Chris entertaining the idea of being with men the more women publicly shut him down and hurt him.  This will begin the bisexual saga.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 26, 2017)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> That was not very clear with "Chris _is_ poor" he didn't have XYZ, if you would have typed Chris was poor as a child, that would have been clearer. Even then, Chris was not poor as a child. His father was an engineer, and they lived in a McMansion. Chris was spoiled rotten as a child, which is why he acts like a spoiled jerkoff to women. His parents gave him most things a kid could want out of guilt, and on top of that, they made him believe he was chosen for great things.
> Chris also didn't need cable, he still somehow had access to childrens shows that everyone watched.
> 
> Bob made them all live a more frugal lifestyle despite sitting on a moderate amount of money with Chris and Barb screwing that up. Most people won't get a 50,000 dollar inheritance from their parents or any money at all when their parents die.


You're right in that Bob and Barb were definitely upper middle class / wealthy. Bob was an engineer and Barb was a secretary at a big company. They maintained two households to quibble with the county over Chris' schooling. A poor family definitely couldn't do that.

Although it kinda seems like they had typical old person stinginess during Chris' youth. They bought Chris a lot of bargain-bin stuff, like the American Rabbit tape and the knockoff legos. I think a bunch of his video games came from the sonic sweepstakes he won.

Of course, this all went out the window when Chris turned 18 and started getting the tugboat and credit card applications in the mail.


----------



## Gooby (Aug 26, 2017)

RoboticRichardSimmons said:


> I can honestly see Chris entertaining the idea of being with men the more women publicly shut him down and hurt him.  This will begin the bisexual saga.


Absolutely never, Chris wouldn't. He isn't bisexual and would never consider doing homosexual acts. He hates men to his very core. At best you could say he might become asexual, but even that I doubt because he's so focused on getting a woman.


----------



## Raiken (Aug 26, 2017)

So who thinks he was wearing the horn while crying and waving a flyer into his face?


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Aug 26, 2017)

A-Log lady is seriously saying some autistic sounding shit here but also telling the truth. Chris is greedy, he can't accept that someone doesn't want to be around him and is blaming on us for it. But the reality of it all is that Chris fucked himself over when he continued to bug Doopie and kept trying to get into Planet Dolan's little web group.


----------



## Kumatora (Aug 26, 2017)

Robotron said:


>


I've seen less self-delusion in Spec Ops: The Line.


----------



## m0rnutz (Aug 26, 2017)

thenakedhomeless said:


> Nah, Star vs the forces of evil. Her powers are super girly and the villians are all brute males.


No fuck you the last thing I need in my life is Chris dressing up in a mid-thigh dress with striped stockings and devil horns. You leave Princess Star Butterfly out of this 

Truth of the matter here is we are seeing Chris devolve a hell of a lot more. And it's not just the autism. I'm leaning as far as to say his cats have toxoplasma gondii, and it has spread to him.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/03/090311085151.htm
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3035534/
http://www.stanleyresearch.org/patient-and-provider-resources/toxoplasmosis-schizophrenia-research/

Couple that with living in a hoarded environment and putting up with Barb, I won't put it past to say he might have literally split at this point, and NightStar is in fact another personality. It's a reach and I refuse to believe it, but it's a theory.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 26, 2017)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> So was this a saga?



Nope. Not all of the major failures of Chris' life count as "sagas". A saga is more like a group of major events gathered up together into a category. Technically, this is part of the Doopie Saga.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Aug 26, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> No fuck you the last thing I need in my life is Chris dressing up in a mid-thigh dress with striped stockings and devil horns. You leave Princess Star Butterfly out of this



Just saying that it's possible. I love the series too but it does fit the criteria needed for Chris to dig it.


----------



## Robotron (Aug 26, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Nope. Not all of the major failures of Chris' life count as "sagas". A saga is more like a group of major events gathered up together into a category.


So sub-saga then, considering that this happened during the middle of the Planet Dolan: Doopie saga?


----------



## Gooby (Aug 26, 2017)

thenakedhomeless said:


> Just saying that it's possible. I love the series too but it does fit the criteria needed for Chris to dig it.


I don't know, the main character is a MALE.


----------



## Rupin (Aug 26, 2017)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> So was this a saga?



No


----------



## Gooby (Aug 26, 2017)

Robotron said:


> So sub-saga then, considering that this happened during the middle of the Planet Dolan: Doopie saga?


No. The Dolan stuff isn't even a saga, not yet anyway. We don't decide sagas as they happen, eventually we'll look back and say "that was a saga". Just let things happen, we categorize finished stuff, no need to force it with a label before it's done.


----------



## TheLadyOfTheCosmo (Aug 26, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> View attachment 269114


That was a real hoot, wouldn't you say? I think most of you would agree with me, you have been discovered


----------



## Peepee (Aug 26, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> View attachment 269114


A vaguely popular woman on the internet gleefully congratulating herself for berating and insulting an autistic idiot until he got frustrated and blocked her.

Hard to tell who the bigger lolcow is here, tbh.


----------



## Kumatora (Aug 26, 2017)

Now he's fucking talking to himself after publicly stating the account was a sock.
His next move would probably be finally reenacting Psycho with Barb.. if she ever showered, of course.


----------



## Slowinthemind (Aug 26, 2017)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> But Chris isn't a pedophile. Supposedly. Although I wouldn't be surprised if he ever turned out to be one


Those dumb laws.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Aug 26, 2017)

RoboticRichardSimmons said:


> I can honestly see Chris entertaining the idea of being with men the more women publicly shut him down and hurt him.  This will begin the bisexual saga.


The only way this could happen is if someone shows him how it's part of the "transitioning" process, that as your estrogen level increases you start becoming attracted to men because you become more of a true and honest woman. The suggestion would have to be planted by someone he trusts though - his "transition sherpa" as it were. I don't think he's got anyone like that, and if he does they're not our agent.


----------



## TheLadyOfTheCosmo (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello, I know some of you may think I'm bad, I don't blame you. It's your honest opinion here and you have every right to say you don't like things about me and what I do, just like I had every right to tell Chris that I'm uncomfortable with his supposedly free use of "dear" and "darling" for me. I rightfully told him that I didn't appreciate him calling me that as nicely as I could, but he remained persistent by saying that I should be okay with it by backing it up with his ramblings of it being out of love and kindness, and that I was being bad for saying I didn't accept him calling me such. You can either understand what I'm trying to say or you can be against me, or think both me and Chris are in the wrong. Or you can see that I simply warned him to not do it again, a son I had said clearly in my first reply to his use of "dear" in the sentence. I was disturbed by him using it because a man doesn't use that for a woman out of no where, who's just a complete stranger to him on the internet. I didn't block him because I was hoping he'd understand and the fact he just liked the things I made. I then went back on that and blocked him because of his clear refusal to consider what I've said, by using his sock account to reassure himself that I was wrong to think it was disturbing. That was decided by Chris to not listen to my reasonings, and therefore he is no longer my problem now, what he does in the future will certainly not involve me any further with his meandering about the internet. His childish fits won't be ignored, but they won't be listened to either. He will only care about what he believes is right and everyone who disagrees is wrong and a bad person. I'm sorry you all had to see the angry side of me, I understand if you think I'm just as bad as Chris, I only wish for women to feel it's okay to be on social networks without being paranoid that a man will be waiting to start harassing them around every corner of the internet.


----------



## Guy Smiley (Aug 26, 2017)

Nope, Cosmo, I think you did perfectly. Chris needed some hard truth, and you did a great job delivering it. (and honestly, it was really the only way he was going to back off, as we saw with Doopie.)


----------



## Keine (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Hello, I know some of you may think I'm bad, I don't blame you. It's your honest opinion here and you have every right to say you don't like things about me and what I do, just like I had every right to tell Chris that I'm uncomfortable with his supposedly free use of "dear" and "darling" for me. I rightfully told him that I didn't appreciate him calling me that as nicely as I could, but he remained persistent by saying that I should be okay with it by backing it up with his ramblings of it being out of love and kindness, and that I was being bad for saying I didn't accept him calling me such. You can either understand what I'm trying to say or you can be against me, or think both me and Chris are in the wrong. Or you can see that I simply warned him to not do it again, a son I had said clearly in my first reply to his use of "dear" in the sentence. I was disturbed by him using it because a man doesn't use that for a woman out of no where, who's just a complete stranger to him on the internet. I didn't block him because I was hoping he'd understand and the fact he just liked the things I made. I then went back on that and blocked him because of his clear refusal to consider what I've said, by using his sock account to reassure himself that I was wrong to think it was disturbing. That was decided by Chris to not listen to my reasonings, and therefore he is no longer my problem now, what he does in the future will certainly not involve me any further with his meandering about the internet. His childish fits won't be ignored, but they won't be listened to either. He will only care about what he believes is right and everyone who disagrees is wrong and a bad person. I'm sorry you all had to see the angry side of me, I understand if you think I'm just as bad as Chris, I only wish for women to feel it's okay to be on social networks without being paranoid that a man will be waiting to start harassing them around every corner of the internet.



You're well within your right to tell Chris to fuck off, and you should.

The only bad thing about what you did was that he won't learn from it, but that's not your fault. He's a 35 year-old woman-man-baby who's been taught to use his autism as a bargaining chip his entire life and never take criticism.


----------



## Robotron (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Hello, I know some of you may think I'm bad, I don't blame you. It's your honest opinion here and you have every right to say you don't like things about me and what I do, just like I had every right to tell Chris that I'm uncomfortable with his supposedly free use of "dear" and "darling" for me. I rightfully told him that I didn't appreciate him calling me that as nicely as I could, but he remained persistent by saying that I should be okay with it by backing it up with his ramblings of it being out of love and kindness, and that I was being bad for saying I didn't accept him calling me such. You can either understand what I'm trying to say or you can be against me, or think both me and Chris are in the wrong. Or you can see that I simply warned him to not do it again, a son I had said clearly in my first reply to his use of "dear" in the sentence. I was disturbed by him using it because a man doesn't use that for a woman out of no where, who's just a complete stranger to him on the internet. I didn't block him because I was hoping he'd understand and the fact he just liked the things I made. I then went back on that and blocked him because of his clear refusal to consider what I've said, by using his sock account to reassure himself that I was wrong to think it was disturbing. That was decided by Chris to not listen to my reasonings, and therefore he is no longer my problem now, what he does in the future will certainly not involve me any further with his meandering about the internet. His childish fits won't be ignored, but they won't be listened to either. He will only care about what he believes is right and everyone who disagrees is wrong and a bad person. I'm sorry you all had to see the angry side of me, I understand if you think I'm just as bad as Chris, I only wish for women to feel it's okay to be on social networks without being paranoid that a man will be waiting to start harassing them around every corner of the internet.


Not trying to be rude, but do you think you could format that a bit so it's not just one big gigantic wall of text?


----------



## Peepee (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> tons of words


You're not wrong. Telling him he has no right to use condescending terms of affection for women he doesn't know is absolutely the correct thing to do. Chris is a dumbass and a creep, and it's always good to have more people explain these things to him.

You made yourself look stupid by getting so excited over "serving justice." You aren't a superhero, you're a person who told an autistic manchild to fuck off.

I'd also argue that you were overly mean and aggressive. Some people will tell you that this is the only way to get through to him, but I strongly doubt this tactic penetrated his defensive bubble. He still thinks he's right, as demonstrated by the conversation he's having with his sockpuppet account. So you really didn't do anything other than make yourself feel cool.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 26, 2017)

Guy Smiley said:


> Nope, Cosmo, I think you did perfectly. Chris needed some hard truth, and you did a great job delivering it. (and honestly, it was really the only way he was going to back off, as we saw with Doopie.)



Amen! Justice was done, and I and I'm sure many Kiwi's take some satisfaction in the fact that it was a girl/woman who delivered that justice.

Chris seems to be used to shy, geekish girls wouldn't even consider not going along with his "Im a true and honest lesbian woman!"-travesty of an excuse. 

It's therefore quite the delight to see a female giving him a well-deserved lesson.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 26, 2017)

Lady of the Cosmo is not the next Coty Smith.


----------



## Keine (Aug 26, 2017)

Peepee said:


> You're not wrong. Telling him he has no right to use condescending terms of affection for women he doesn't know is absolutely the correct thing to do. Chris is a dumbass and a creep, and it's always good to have more people explain these things to him.
> 
> You made yourself look stupid by getting so excited over "serving justice." You aren't a superhero, you're a person who told an autistic manchild to fuck off.
> 
> I'd also argue that you were overly mean and aggressive. Some people will tell you that this is the only way to get through to him, but I strongly doubt this tactic penetrated his defensive bubble. He still thinks he's right, as demonstrated by the conversation he's having with his sockpuppet account. So you really didn't do anything other than make yourself feel cool.



Chris is not a delicate flower. We've already seen what being too nice to him does with Doopie.  I admit that being proud of it doesn't mean much, but he does need to be told off by a TRUE AND HONEST woman more often. One, because it's funny and two, because it breaks his perception of girls doing no wrong to him and being "sugar spice and everything nice" like in his cartoons.

Whether it was a true accomplishment can be debated, but it was certainly the right thing to do.


----------



## Robotron (Aug 26, 2017)

Peepee said:


> You're not wrong. Telling him he has no right to use condescending terms of affection for women he doesn't know is absolutely the correct thing to do. Chris is a dumbass and a creep, and it's always good to have more people explain these things to him.
> 
> You made yourself look stupid by getting so excited over "serving justice." You aren't a superhero, you're a person who told an autistic manchild to fuck off.
> 
> I'd also argue that you were overly mean and aggressive. Some people will tell you that this is the only way to get through to him, but I strongly doubt this tactic penetrated his defensive bubble. He still thinks he's right, as demonstrated by the conversation he's having with his sockpuppet account. So you really didn't do anything other than make yourself feel cool.


This tactic did get him to briefly drop his nice guy facade for a bit......... even if it was just for him to say that he hopes she has a nightmare.


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Hello, I know some of you may think I'm bad, I don't blame you. It's your honest opinion here and you have every right to say you don't like things about me and what I do, just like I had every right to tell Chris that I'm uncomfortable with his supposedly free use of "dear" and "darling" for me. I rightfully told him that I didn't appreciate him calling me that as nicely as I could, but he remained persistent by saying that I should be okay with it by backing it up with his ramblings of it being out of love and kindness, and that I was being bad for saying I didn't accept him calling me such. You can either understand what I'm trying to say or you can be against me, or think both me and Chris are in the wrong. Or you can see that I simply warned him to not do it again, a son I had said clearly in my first reply to his use of "dear" in the sentence. I was disturbed by him using it because a man doesn't use that for a woman out of no where, who's just a complete stranger to him on the internet. I didn't block him because I was hoping he'd understand and the fact he just liked the things I made. I then went back on that and blocked him because of his clear refusal to consider what I've said, by using his sock account to reassure himself that I was wrong to think it was disturbing. That was decided by Chris to not listen to my reasonings, and therefore he is no longer my problem now, what he does in the future will certainly not involve me any further with his meandering about the internet. His childish fits won't be ignored, but they won't be listened to either. He will only care about what he believes is right and everyone who disagrees is wrong and a bad person. I'm sorry you all had to see the angry side of me, I understand if you think I'm just as bad as Chris, I only wish for women to feel it's okay to be on social networks without being paranoid that a man will be waiting to start harassing them around every corner of the internet.



Man this just gets fucking better and better.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 26, 2017)

Peepee said:


> You're not wrong. Telling him he has no right to use condescending terms of affection for women he doesn't know is absolutely the correct thing to do. Chris is a dumbass and a creep, and it's always good to have more people explain these things to him.
> 
> You made yourself look stupid by getting so excited over "serving justice." You aren't a superhero, you're a person who told an autistic manchild to fuck off.
> 
> I'd also argue that you were overly mean and aggressive. Some people will tell you that this is the only way to get through to him, but I strongly doubt this tactic penetrated his defensive bubble. He still thinks he's right, as demonstrated by the conversation he's having with his sockpuppet account. So you really didn't do anything other than make yourself feel cool.


It doesn't matter, because he will never learn, so someone at least causing him inconvenience for being a pervert is better than nothing.

Remember the "I AM NOT  A WASTE OF SPACE", I am sure this really got to Chris, and that's a good thing. He can't just go on thinking he's entitled to creep on young, attractive women and cutsie under-aged girls. Even Kim told his ass.



TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Hello, I know some of you may think I'm bad, I don't blame you. It's your honest opinion here and you have every right to say you don't like things about me and what I do, just like I had every right to tell Chris that I'm uncomfortable with his supposedly free use of "dear" and "darling" for me.


Don't feel bad, you are the master of your own life. If you don't want to appease that grand tard like other people, then don't. Don't just give in to being nice to this lunatic because he has nothing else. He doesn't have anything because this was the same behavior that got him into trouble in the first place.



TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Hello, I know some of you may think I'm bad, I don't blame you. It's your honest opinion here and you have every right to say you don't like things about me and what I do, just like I had every right to tell Chris that I'm uncomfortable with his supposedly free use of "dear" and "darling" for me.


It also breaks up his cloud of smugness about being a lady whisperer because he's a "pegasister".
Chris has no idea how to talk to a woman like a woman would, but he knows how to harrass them like the male pervert he is.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 26, 2017)

Keine said:


> Chris is not a delicate flower. We've already seen what being too nice to him does with Doopie.  I admit that being proud of it doesn't mean much, but he does need to be told off by a TRUE AND HONEST woman more often.



Exactly. Especially since he reacted in a stereotypical male way. 50% Mansplaining away why Lady shouldn't be upset. 50% Anger and spite/wishing bad stuff happens to Lady.


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Hello, I know some of you may think I'm bad, I don't blame you. It's your honest opinion here and you have every right to say you don't like things about me and what I do, just like I had every right to tell Chris that I'm uncomfortable with his supposedly free use of "dear" and "darling" for me. I rightfully told him that I didn't appreciate him calling me that as nicely as I could, but he remained persistent by saying that I should be okay with it by backing it up with his ramblings of it being out of love and kindness, and that I was being bad for saying I didn't accept him calling me such. You can either understand what I'm trying to say or you can be against me, or think both me and Chris are in the wrong. Or you can see that I simply warned him to not do it again, a son I had said clearly in my first reply to his use of "dear" in the sentence. I was disturbed by him using it because a man doesn't use that for a woman out of no where, who's just a complete stranger to him on the internet. I didn't block him because I was hoping he'd understand and the fact he just liked the things I made. I then went back on that and blocked him because of his clear refusal to consider what I've said, by using his sock account to reassure himself that I was wrong to think it was disturbing. That was decided by Chris to not listen to my reasonings, and therefore he is no longer my problem now, what he does in the future will certainly not involve me any further with his meandering about the internet. His childish fits won't be ignored, but they won't be listened to either. He will only care about what he believes is right and everyone who disagrees is wrong and a bad person. I'm sorry you all had to see the angry side of me, I understand if you think I'm just as bad as Chris, I only wish for women to feel it's okay to be on social networks without being paranoid that a man will be waiting to start harassing them around every corner of the internet.



That entire Twitter dialog was some of the most entertaing shit i've read in a LONG time. Usually he never sticks around that long to hear that much negative speak. Chris's word salad replies sounded like they were taken from really bad greeting cards. The best of all was when he consoled himself with his sock account. Keep doing the Lords work, DEAR!!!!!


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Aug 26, 2017)

cruderudedude said:


> Where/how did he even hear about this ancient broad who's been dead for 50 years?


From Bob, of course. CWC picked up a lot of old-fashioned media from his father.


----------



## TheLadyOfTheCosmo (Aug 26, 2017)

Peepee said:


> You're not wrong. Telling him he has no right to use condescending terms of affection for women he doesn't know is absolutely the correct thing to do. Chris is a dumbass and a creep, and it's always good to have more people explain these things to him.
> 
> You made yourself look stupid by getting so excited over "serving justice." You aren't a superhero, you're a person who told an autistic manchild to fuck off.
> 
> I'd also argue that you were overly mean and aggressive. Some people will tell you that this is the only way to get through to him, but I strongly doubt this tactic penetrated his defensive bubble. He still thinks he's right, as demonstrated by the conversation he's having with his sockpuppet account. So you really didn't do anything other than make yourself feel cool.



I understand that, I just get worked up really easily and I start to go all over the place, that's just me being me. I overreact a lot, and I can admit that it's one of my many flaws besides my short temper that gets out of control. That has been a personal issue I let get out of control when I take things to heart, sorry, forgive me please for my actions. I only wished for him to just say "okay I'll stop calling you dear or darling." He continued on and that made me upset. I'm sorry once again for acting so foolishly


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Hello, I know some of you may think I'm bad, I don't blame you. It's your honest opinion here and you have every right to say you don't like things about me and what I do, just like I had every right to tell Chris that I'm uncomfortable with his supposedly free use of "dear" and "darling" for me.



Btw: Just in case you get cold feet and start feeling guilty for whatever reason at some point...

Here's a stark reminder of what happens when a girl *doesn't* tell Chris off in a suitably strong way at the first sign of creeping.







BTW: Lady might not have breached his defenses, but at least she can be pretty sure, that Chris won't try any second-hand creeping, like he did with Doopie after she told him to knock it off in a nice way.


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> I understand that, I just get worked up really easily and I start to go all over the place, that's just me being me. I overreact a lot, and I can admit that it's one of my many flaws besides my short temper that gets out of control. That has been a personal issue I let get out of control when I take things to heart, sorry, forgive me please for my actions. I only wished for him to just say "okay I'll stop calling you dear or darling." He continued on and that made me upset. I'm sorry once again for acting so foolishly



No need to apologize for anything. Literally EVERYONE here is on your team and there is not a single person here that thinks anything you said was irratrional. Its about damn time someone went all in on that fool.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Hello, I know some of you may think I'm bad, I don't blame you. It's your honest opinion here and you have every right to say you don't like things about me and what I do, just like I had every right to tell Chris that I'm uncomfortable with his supposedly free use of "dear" and "darling" for me. I rightfully told him that I didn't appreciate him calling me that as nicely as I could, but he remained persistent by saying that I should be okay with it by backing it up with his ramblings of it being out of love and kindness, and that I was being bad for saying I didn't accept him calling me such. You can either understand what I'm trying to say or you can be against me, or think both me and Chris are in the wrong. Or you can see that I simply warned him to not do it again, a son I had said clearly in my first reply to his use of "dear" in the sentence. I was disturbed by him using it because a man doesn't use that for a woman out of no where, who's just a complete stranger to him on the internet. I didn't block him because I was hoping he'd understand and the fact he just liked the things I made. I then went back on that and blocked him because of his clear refusal to consider what I've said, by using his sock account to reassure himself that I was wrong to think it was disturbing. That was decided by Chris to not listen to my reasonings, and therefore he is no longer my problem now, what he does in the future will certainly not involve me any further with his meandering about the internet. His childish fits won't be ignored, but they won't be listened to either. He will only care about what he believes is right and everyone who disagrees is wrong and a bad person. I'm sorry you all had to see the angry side of me, I understand if you think I'm just as bad as Chris, I only wish for women to feel it's okay to be on social networks without being paranoid that a man will be waiting to start harassing them around every corner of the internet.



After thinking about this situation a little more, despite my previous post, which I now strongly regret posting, I very much agree with what you did, and there is a lot of truth to what you said in the post I shared earlier. Chris is hardly a saint by any means, or he is kind, but for all of the wrong reasons. In fact, Chris' kindness is making him out to be a pretty big creep, and because of how much he's devoted to his LoveQuest he just won't stop. Chris hasn't been battered so hard by reality since the Father Call, and that was only 5 years ago. It was actually impressive that you did what Doopie should have done when Chris first contacted her, given that she already knew Chris.

If there was one thing I could complain about though, it would be that you weren't really aware the Chris wouldn't have learned anything from your attacks, seeing how Chris has the tendency to  and fall into slumber whenever he hears the cold hard truth. But for the record, I can't really blame you for that either, he kind of did that to himself. He just refuses to learn from his past failures, and he was raised to blame other people for his misfortunes.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> I understand that, I just get worked up really easily and I start to go all over the place, that's just me being me. I overreact a lot, and I can admit that it's one of my many flaws besides my short temper that gets out of control. That has been a personal issue I let get out of control when I take things to heart, sorry, forgive me please for my actions. I only wished for him to just say "okay I'll stop calling you dear or darling." He continued on and that made me upset. I'm sorry once again for acting so foolishly



@TheLadyOfTheCosmo 
No need to apologize man. If anything we were just laughing at this whole fiasco. Nobody deserves to put up with this shit anyways.


----------



## Robotron (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> I understand that, I just get worked up really easily and I start to go all over the place, that's just me being me. I overreact a lot, and I can admit that it's one of my many flaws besides my short temper that gets out of control. That has been a personal issue I let get out of control when I take things to heart, sorry, forgive me please for my actions. I only wished for him to just say "okay I'll stop calling you dear or darling." He continued on and that made me upset. I'm sorry once again for acting so foolishly


At this point, someone needed to tell Chris to fuck off because he just drags a blackhole of negativity behind him. Either you shut him down now before he has a chance to drag you into his hole of despair or you let him be and you end up getting hate tweets from people who think your Chris's special fucktoy.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Hello, I know some of you may think I'm bad, I don't blame you. It's your honest opinion here and you have every right to say you don't like things about me and what I do, just like I had every right to tell Chris that I'm uncomfortable with his supposedly free use of "dear" and "darling" for me. I rightfully told him that I didn't appreciate him calling me that as nicely as I could, but he remained persistent by saying that I should be okay with it by backing it up with his ramblings of it being out of love and kindness, and that I was being bad for saying I didn't accept him calling me such. You can either understand what I'm trying to say or you can be against me, or think both me and Chris are in the wrong. Or you can see that I simply warned him to not do it again, a son I had said clearly in my first reply to his use of "dear" in the sentence. I was disturbed by him using it because a man doesn't use that for a woman out of no where, who's just a complete stranger to him on the internet. I didn't block him because I was hoping he'd understand and the fact he just liked the things I made. I then went back on that and blocked him because of his clear refusal to consider what I've said, by using his sock account to reassure himself that I was wrong to think it was disturbing. That was decided by Chris to not listen to my reasonings, and therefore he is no longer my problem now, what he does in the future will certainly not involve me any further with his meandering about the internet. His childish fits won't be ignored, but they won't be listened to either. He will only care about what he believes is right and everyone who disagrees is wrong and a bad person. I'm sorry you all had to see the angry side of me, I understand if you think I'm just as bad as Chris, I only wish for women to feel it's okay to be on social networks without being paranoid that a man will be waiting to start harassing them around every corner of the internet.


No need to be defensive, you're not going to find anyone here faulting you for defending yourself against a textbook example of an internet creepy man. If anything, you made a lot of people's day yesterday 

My advice to you as a newcomer from outside is to follow Doopie's example. It's best to come in, tell as much of your story as you're willing to tell, answer questions if you want, then make a graceful exit.


----------



## nad7155 (Aug 26, 2017)

Peepee said:


> A vaguely popular woman on the internet gleefully congratulating herself for berating and insulting an autistic idiot until he got frustrated and blocked her.
> 
> Hard to tell who the bigger lolcow is here, tbh.



Yup.

Seeing Chris get bitchslapped was great, but gloating about it is pretty sad.


----------



## Mason Verger (Aug 26, 2017)

@TheLadyOfTheCosmo this is optimistic as fuck, but you probably did him a favor. His Twitter stalking has intensified over the past few months, it was only a matter of time before somebody flipped their shit on his old lady antics. Perhaps this will save him from one of his MLP heroes putting him in his place. Granted if he does continue, then he'll truly deserve it.


----------



## Peepee (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> I only wish for women to feel it's okay to be on social networks without being paranoid that a man will be waiting to start harassing them around every corner of the internet.





TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> He continued on and that made me upset. I'm sorry once again for acting so foolishly



This is the main reason you shouldn't feel too bad about how you handled it. You're right that it sucks how women are treated on the internet.

The only reason this situation is sort of different is that Chris is severely mentally impaired. His autism makes his case different from your average thirsty entitled PUA dickhead.

That doesn't mean people should just endure his abuse, of course. But it's still worth considering the source.


----------



## MMX (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> I understand that, I just get worked up really easily and I start to go all over the place, that's just me being me. I overreact a lot, and I can admit that it's one of my many flaws besides my short temper that gets out of control. That has been a personal issue I let get out of control when I take things to heart, sorry, forgive me please for my actions. I only wished for him to just say "okay I'll stop calling you dear or darling." He continued on and that made me upset. I'm sorry once again for acting so foolishly



Oh you poor dear
Don't feel bad darling


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 26, 2017)

Nah you're cool Chris is a re.tard and the best response to a re.tard is always 'fuck off, re.tard'.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 26, 2017)

@TheLadyOfTheCosmo Is it alright if we ask you a couple of questions regarding your interactions with Chris?


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Hello, I know some of you may think I'm bad, I don't blame you. It's your honest opinion here and you have every right to say you don't like things about me and what I do, just like I had every right to tell Chris that I'm uncomfortable with his supposedly free use of "dear" and "darling" for me. I rightfully told him that I didn't appreciate him calling me that as nicely as I could, but he remained persistent by saying that I should be okay with it by backing it up with his ramblings of it being out of love and kindness, and that I was being bad for saying I didn't accept him calling me such. You can either understand what I'm trying to say or you can be against me, or think both me and Chris are in the wrong. Or you can see that I simply warned him to not do it again, a son I had said clearly in my first reply to his use of "dear" in the sentence. I was disturbed by him using it because a man doesn't use that for a woman out of no where, who's just a complete stranger to him on the internet. I didn't block him because I was hoping he'd understand and the fact he just liked the things I made. I then went back on that and blocked him because of his clear refusal to consider what I've said, by using his sock account to reassure himself that I was wrong to think it was disturbing. That was decided by Chris to not listen to my reasonings, and therefore he is no longer my problem now, what he does in the future will certainly not involve me any further with his meandering about the internet. His childish fits won't be ignored, but they won't be listened to either. He will only care about what he believes is right and everyone who disagrees is wrong and a bad person. I'm sorry you all had to see the angry side of me, I understand if you think I'm just as bad as Chris, I only wish for women to feel it's okay to be on social networks without being paranoid that a man will be waiting to start harassing them around every corner of the internet.


I get what you're saying. It's hard talking to someone like Chris who has no self awareness or willingness to see things from another person's point of view. It's no wonder you got pissed.
The fact he went on that rant about how he's right about the "dear" thing shows the situation perfectly.


----------



## TheLadyOfTheCosmo (Aug 26, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> @TheLadyOfTheCosmo Is it alright if we ask you a couple of questions regarding your interactions with Chris?



Fire away, I will answer as many of your questions as possible


----------



## Robotron (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Fire away, I will answer as many of your questions as possible


Would it be safe to assume that all of the Planet Dolan crew know now about Chris's harassment towards Doopie and you?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 26, 2017)

Peepee said:


> This is the main reason you shouldn't feel too bad about how you handled it. You're right that it sucks how women are treated on the internet.
> 
> The only reason this situation is sort of different is that Chris is severely mentally impaired. His autism makes his case different from your average thirsty entitled PUA dickhead.
> 
> That doesn't mean people should just endure his abuse, of course. But it's still worth considering the source.


The thing is, Chris knows better. He's stopped talking about weird sexual stuff on facebook and about how he's so horny, but then, this crap pops up. Chris has been told time and time again over several years that his behavior is creepy, but he thinks he unlocked the pervert cheat code to get around it--Tomgirlism and Lefitsm.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 26, 2017)

@TheLad


TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Fire away, I will answer as many of your questions as possible



Apparently, you already knew about Chris before he contacted either you or Doopie. How did you learn about him?


----------



## MMX (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Fire away, I will answer as many of your questions as possible



How's about you get verified by a mod first before we all get excited


----------



## TheLadyOfTheCosmo (Aug 26, 2017)

Robotron said:


> Would it be safe to assume that all of the Planet Dolan crew know now about Chris's harassment towards Doopie and you?


Well, I think they would know that he'd harass other women on Twitter, Vinnie knows I went through it, because he saw my whole conversation and knows what I was talking about.



PsychoNerd054 said:


> @TheLad
> 
> 
> Apparently, you already knew about Chris before he contacted either you or Doopie. How did you learn about him?


My friends warned me about what he had done, and he followed me for awhile before the Doopie fiasco happened. He just recently started to tweet on my posts a week ago or so


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Aug 26, 2017)

@TheLadyOfTheCosmo

Was all of Chris's interaction with you through public tweets? If a CWC character makes into a rando episode or True Story i'll fucking die... ahhhhhhhhhhh hahahaha.


----------



## TheLadyOfTheCosmo (Aug 26, 2017)

Dingus Bing Bong said:


> @TheLadyOfTheCosmo
> 
> Was all of Chris's interaction with you through public tweets? If a CWC character makes into a rando episode or True Story i'll fucking die... ahhhhhhhhhhh hahahaha.



Yup, further back there were some screenshots made by a few users on here of my conversation with Chris. And I'll laugh if I'm the villain in his apparent upcoming Planet Dolan comic Haha


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> My friends warned me about what he had done, and he followed me for awhile before the Doopie fiasco happened. He just recently started to tweet on my posts a week ago or so



Has he sent you any personal emails like he did to Doopie?


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> And I'll laugh if I'm the villain in his apparent upcoming Planet Dolan comic Haha



Please sweet baybay Jezus let this happen!


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Aug 26, 2017)

Lotc did the right thing. Chris himself said, and I quote, "I win as long as I am able to keep going."


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> And I'll laugh if I'm the villain in his apparent upcoming Planet Dolan comic Haha



Chris put the comic on the back-burner, he wants to focus Issue 13, which he renumbered 12-9 on a ponysana he calls, Night Star, here's what she looks like:


----------



## Silvally (Aug 26, 2017)

@TheLadyOfTheCosmo thank you for all you have done i haven't had this much fun in a long time


----------



## Robotron (Aug 26, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Chris put the comic on the back-burner, he wants to focus Issue 13, which he renumbered 12-9 on a ponysana he calls, Night Star, here's what she looks like:


He's also been talking to MLP voice actresses and fan actors recently, so I wouldn't be surprised if all this drama briefly forced him to move away from Planet Dolan content and back to MLP content.


----------



## TheLadyOfTheCosmo (Aug 26, 2017)

Well, what happened here????


----------



## Robotron (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> View attachment 269240 Well, what happened here????


I believe someone made a new Nightstar account just to fuck with him awhile back.

Case in point: https://twitter.com/NightStar28911/status/901284015130296324


----------



## TheLadyOfTheCosmo (Aug 26, 2017)

TacticianAzazel said:


> @TheLadyOfTheCosmo thank you for all you have done i haven't had this much fun in a long time


I'm glad you found some kind of entertainment from all this drama :')


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> View attachment 269240 Well, what happened here????



That optimistic "about me" tho.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> View attachment 269240 Well, what happened here????


That's a troll, account, it has an extra 1 in the username.


----------



## Zorge (Aug 26, 2017)

What's funny every time are the w33ns that try to insert themselves on top each time he tweets or someone else aligned with Chris just to get noticed.


----------



## TheLadyOfTheCosmo (Aug 26, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Has he sent you any personal emails like he did to Doopie?


Nope, thankfully he didn't, just public stuff


----------



## Slowinthemind (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Nope, thankfully he didn't, just public stuff


Can you prove you are legit? Post a tweet or something about a farm or kiwi.


----------



## TheLadyOfTheCosmo (Aug 26, 2017)

Slowinthemind said:


> Can you prove you are legit? Post a tweet or something about a farm or kiwi.


Alright, go to twitter and to my page and you'll see it


----------



## Robotron (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Alright, go to twitter and to my page and you'll see it


https://twitter.com/LadyOfTheCosmo/status/901549439495454720


----------



## Slowinthemind (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Alright, go to twitter and to my page and you'll see it


Thanks, we have been rused before but this looks legit.


----------



## TheLadyOfTheCosmo (Aug 26, 2017)

Slowinthemind said:


> Thanks, we have been rused before but this looks legit.


Rused? By who? And for what?


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Aug 26, 2017)

Now all we need is Dolan himself and Shima to join the farms and we have a bingo


----------



## Slowinthemind (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Rused? By who? And for what?


Plenty of people have pretended to have interacted with Chris then given false information or outright lied, trolling the trolls if you like even though we do not actively encourage fucking with Chris.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 26, 2017)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> Now all we need is Dolan himself and Shima to join the farms and we have a bingo



Dolan, maybe! Very low chance Shima will come to the party though, she hasn't been heard from in a year.


----------



## Robotron (Aug 26, 2017)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> Now all we need is Dolan himself and Shima to join the farms and we have a bingo


I also believe there could be a chance that Hellbent could come on board if Chris manages to push his buttons well enough, considering that I saw him comment on the #HarassCWCdirectly parody videos.


----------



## TheLadyOfTheCosmo (Aug 26, 2017)

Slowinthemind said:


> Plenty of people have pretended to have interacted with Chris then given false information or outright lied, trolling the trolls if you like even though we do not actively encourage fucking with Chris.



Ah I see, well I didn't seek to mess with Chris, he was messing with me. More like threatening to start harassing me. Well, it's all legit with me here, just like my headache is really real



Robotron said:


> I also believe there could be a chance that Hellbent could come on board if Chris manages to push his buttons well enough, considering that I saw him comment on the #HarassCWCdirectly parody videos.



I don't think so, HellBent wouldn't give two craps about it unless it involved Doopie being attacked again. And also, CWC doesn't talk to guys, only women as you can see in all his tweets history


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Aug 26, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Dolan, maybe! Very low chance Shima will come to the party though, she hasn't been heard from in a year.


i'd lay low too if i had a legion of fuckin furries that wanted to molest my avatar


----------



## Cackman (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Fire away, I will answer as many of your questions as possible



Do you think calling him a pedophile was a little bit extreme?


----------



## Robotron (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> I don't think so, HellBent wouldn't give two craps about it unless it involved Doopie being attacked again. And also, CWC doesn't talk to guys, only women as you can see in all his tweets history


Eh, just sorta figured i'd take pot shots in the dark, considering you, Hellbent, Vinnie, and Doopie know about all this recent Chris drama.


----------



## Keine (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> I don't think so, HellBent wouldn't give two craps about it unless it involved Doopie being attacked again. And also, CWC doesn't talk to guys, only women as you can see in all his tweets history



Hellbent seems like a pretty chill guy. Chris seems to paint him as some epic troll probably because his avatar is a devil and he's male.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 26, 2017)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> i'd lay low too if i had a legion of fuckin furries that wanted to molest my avatar



That doesn't really explain why Mellissa hasn't left though since the furries are also obsessed with her.


----------



## Robotron (Aug 26, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> That doesn't really explain why Mellissa hasn't left though since the furries are also obsessed with her.


Melissa sorta came on board awhile after Shima, so she probably doesn't have as much attention as Shima did.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Aug 26, 2017)

@TheLadyOfTheCosmo 
Do you think Chris really is a tranny or do you call bullshit?


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 26, 2017)

Robotron said:


> Melissa sorta came on board awhile after Shima, so she probably doesn't have as much attention as Shima did.



I could have sworn Melissa was around even before Shima had left.


----------



## Asperchewy (Aug 26, 2017)

Finally caught up to the thread. WOW. That part where Chris consoled himself via the sock account was pretty dark...


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Aug 26, 2017)

@TheLadyOfTheCosmo Did you know who Chris Chan was before the Doopie tweets? Have you bothered to look at his Youtube feed? There is some epic shit on there.


----------



## Robotron (Aug 26, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> I could have sworn Melissa was around even before Shima had left.


I'm mostly trying to say that most people know Dolan and Shima to be the faces of Planet Dolan compared to Melissa. Hell some of the official art made for Planet Dolan show those 2 front and center.


----------



## nad7155 (Aug 26, 2017)

@TheLadyOfTheCosmo 

Nothing wrong with enjoying the attention.

Have fun.

I just hope it does not backfire on you.


----------



## TheLadyOfTheCosmo (Aug 26, 2017)

Cackman said:


> Do you think calling him a pedophile was a little bit extreme?


Nah, it's highlighting the fact he will go after people just because they're girls, and perhaps they could be under aged girls he's going after.


----------



## Slowinthemind (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Nah, it's highlighting the fact he will go after people just because they're girls, and perhaps they could be under aged girls he's going after.


Chris has always had a strict policy of advertising he wants women aged 18-Chris's current age, there is no evidence he is a pedo even if he looks like one.


----------



## TheLadyOfTheCosmo (Aug 26, 2017)

Keine said:


> Hellbent seems like a pretty chill guy. Chris seems to paint him as some epic troll probably because his avatar is a devil and he's male.


Exactly, he's really an overall nice guy who just knows how to be really funny. Chris just doesn't like him for talking about the stuff Chris does in a negative light.



NIGGO KILLA said:


> @TheLadyOfTheCosmo
> Do you think Chris really is a tranny or do you call bullshit?


I call bullshit. To be a woman is respect and understand one, he is NOT a woman. Those things on his chest he substitutes his fat rolls as boobs.


----------



## FrickleMyPickle (Aug 26, 2017)

@TheLadyOfTheCosmo 

"You're selfish, and it's filled your heart with fatty layers of greed" is pure poetry and probably one of the best insults anyone's ever directed at Chris. Thank you for putting those words together in that order.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Aug 26, 2017)

Slowinthemind said:


> Chris has always had a strict policy of advertising he wants women aged 18-Chris's current age, there is no evidence he is a pedo even if he looks like one.


OBJECTION!

id like the court to pay attention to this piece of evidence to the contrary


----------



## TheLadyOfTheCosmo (Aug 26, 2017)

Got2Hands said:


> @TheLadyOfTheCosmo
> 
> "You're selfish, and it's filled your heart with fatty layers of greed" is pure poetry and probably one of the best insults anyone's ever directed at Chris. Thank you for putting those words together in that order.



Ha, I'm horrible at English, but when angry I can throw out stuff that have some effect


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Aug 26, 2017)

@TheLadyOfTheCosmo 

so who else at Planet Dolan knows about how much of a creepy Chris has been?


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 26, 2017)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> OBJECTION!
> 
> id like the court to pay attention to this piece of evidence to the contrary
> View attachment 269273



And who could forget this little piece of wisdom given by Rosechu?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 26, 2017)

Slowinthemind said:


> Chris has always had a strict policy of advertising he wants women aged 18-Chris's current age, there is no evidence he is a pedo even if he looks like one.


He had a crush on Meg from Family Guy and she was 15 for a good while on the show.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 26, 2017)

@TheLadyOfTheCosmo sorry if you already knew this but Chris wants to fuck his own mom... I'm so sorry...


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Aug 26, 2017)

When you called him an old man that was the knock out punch. I'm willing to bet he immediately thought of Bob. That was a complete nut shot to his ego and self image and I wish more people used that on him.

"You're an old man Chris. 35 is old "


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Fire away, I will answer as many of your questions as possible


How creeped out were you when people warned you that he had an alt account based on his "ponysona," saw that it was following you, then saw him start using it to talk to himself as soon as it had been mentioned?

Is Chris the creepiest weirdo you have had to forcefully deal with online?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2017)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> Bronycon was a damaging environment for an obsessive like Chris. Any event that _encourages _him to blur the line between reality and horsetopia is going to leave him even more confused than usual.



And as always, he learned exactly the wrong lesson from it.

Instead of learning "Bronycon is somewhere you can let your autistic freak flag fly because everyone else there is also autistic," he learned "if you do an autistic impression of a slutty cartoon fuckhorse, girls will be charmed."

And when girls instead are like "no, fuck off, creep," the lesson isn't to quit being a creep, it's to explain that being a creep is good.



TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Hello, I know some of you may think I'm bad, I don't blame you.



Nah, Chris is completely fucking insufferable.  I always find it amusing when he does his creepy schtick and someone finally has it with his bullshit and tells him to fuck off.



Peepee said:


> A vaguely popular woman on the internet gleefully congratulating herself for berating and insulting an autistic idiot until he got frustrated and blocked her.
> 
> Hard to tell who the bigger lolcow is here, tbh.



Seriously, how the fuck else would anyone get rid of Chris?  He's so fucking autistic that nothing short of flat out telling him to go fuck himself, he disgusts you, he's a creep and you will kick his ass is enough to get through his fat brain.


----------



## TheLadyOfTheCosmo (Aug 26, 2017)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> @TheLadyOfTheCosmo
> 
> so who else at Planet Dolan knows about how much of a creepy Chris has been?


I don't know, but I'm sure most of them do from what I've heard. LadyBot, Sharpie and I think Melissa blocked him, not that he attacked them I don't think, but they don't want him to mess with them like he did with Doopie



Hellfire said:


> How creeped out were you when people warned you that he had an alt account based on his "ponysona," saw that it was following you, then saw him start using it to talk to himself as soon as it had been mentioned?
> 
> Is Chris the creepiest weirdo you have had to forcefully deal with online?




I can't even begin to describe how disturbed I was seeing it, and ultimately, he's the first crazy weirdo I have met on twitter, and I've been on twitter for more than a year already.



Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> When you called him an old man that was the knock out punch. I'm willing to bet he immediately thought of Bob. That was a complete nut shot to his ego and self image and I wish more people used that on him.
> 
> "You're an old man Chris. 35 is old "



Heh, I just know to dig until I find the weak point and go berserk.



NumberingYourState said:


> @TheLadyOfTheCosmo sorry if you already knew this but Chris wants to fuck his own mom... I'm so sorry...



Yeah, creeped out even more


----------



## Robotron (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Yeah, creeped out even more


Once again not trying to be rude, but you can quote multiple people in the same post, just saying this to cut down on the amount of quad posting.


----------



## Cydonia (Aug 26, 2017)

.


Dingus Bing Bong said:


> @TheLadyOfTheCosmo Did you know who Chris Chan was before the Doopie tweets? Have you bothered to look at his Youtube feed? There is some epic shit on there.


...not posting the best one from his tranny phase:


----------



## nad7155 (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Heh, I just know to dig until I find the weak point and go berserk.



I really hope you stick around, but not for the reasons you might think.


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> I don't know, but I'm sure most of them do from what I've heard. LadyBot, Sharpie and I think Melissa blocked him


His Twitter is still following the first two. If the third is Melissa Morgan, he's also following her. I think that means they haven't blocked him.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Aug 26, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> And who could forget this little piece of wisdom given by Rosechu?
> 
> View attachment 269275


I thought that line was about how Zapina wasn't old enough to have a job...


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 26, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> He had a crush on Meg from Family Guy and she was 15 for a good while on the show.



Is Chris a pedophile as in: Drives around in a truck, offering kids candy for taking a drive with him-pedophile? Nope.

Is Chris a pedophile as in: Sneaks into high school parties, roofies the drinks of freshman girls-pedophile? Nope.

No, Chris is a pedophile in the sense that if he met a troubled 16 or 17 girl (or perhaps the motherly, likes to help wounded animals-kinda girl) online, who could bond with him over nerd stuff, as well as mutual shoulder-to-cry-on whinefests.

Then he'd have no problems whatsoever taking it in a romantic direction.

And he'd immediately play both the "Love knows no number" card as well as the "I'm a woman, we're lesbians, therefore it's not creepy"-card, and rage against the "haters" who can't accept "true love with open hearts".

It's more random chance than a conscious decision on his part, that he hasn't creeped a 17 year old online yet.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 26, 2017)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> I thought that line was about how Zapina wasn't old enough to have a job...


...to be a model.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 26, 2017)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> I thought that line was about how Zapina wasn't old enough to have a job...



Lol! No, that line was from a sexy photo shoot Sonichu and Rosechu tried to set up, to fight against the trolls with sexy nudes.

Zapina volunteered to model, but had to do the lights because of "the stupid laws" against nude pics of 14 year olds.



Cydonia said:


> .
> 
> ...not posting the best one from his tranny phase:



What the...

I don't even... Speachless...

I don't know what was more bizarre. The little trumpet-tune he made while humping that poor doll...

Or the fact that he was wearing nylonstockings WITH SOCKS ON TOP?!!


----------



## Bolton Council (Aug 26, 2017)

Maybe Chris has taken on a trans east-end London gangster identity and is saying Darling like he's Jason Statham.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2017)

Fapcop said:


> It's more random chance than a conscious decision on his part, that he hasn't creeped a 17 year old online yet.



He kind of has.  Michelle Creber, a pony VA who is only 17.  He'll probably get creepier before he gets blocked.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Aug 26, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> ...to be a model.


Mixed up the pages, thought this was after she'd suggested she work the spotlight instead. 

... And I just remembered the spotlight was her ass. 

Carry on, then.


----------



## Mangosteen (Aug 26, 2017)

@TheLadyOfTheCosmo

First of all, Welcome to the Farms!

That was one hell of a verbal beatdown you laid on Chris back there! Then again, you had to set some boundaries. Chris has the tendency to get really clingy, as seen with what happened to Doopie, Megan, etc. Don't get me wrong, they also set their boundaries with him, but it took some time for their words to get through his thick skull, so it's good that you set things straight with him right then and there.

However, my only issue with how you handled this is that you were all "Haha! Look at this guy!" even after he left in a hissy fit. But given what happened, I can't exactly blame you.

As for questions... Did you get any nightmares after he wished for you to have one?


----------



## Floralfeline (Aug 26, 2017)

Robotron said:


>




Wow just....what the fuck. Its like Nightstar is a completely different personality for him now. Its taken a life of its own and its to defend Chris


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 26, 2017)

Floralfeline said:


> Wow just....what the fuck. Its like Nightstar is a completely different personality for him now. Its taken a life of its own and its to defend Chris



Tulpautism is one hell of a drug.


----------



## WorldsSmartestManRonOTool (Aug 26, 2017)

Fapcop said:


> Is Chris a pedophile as in: Drives around in a truck, offering kids candy for taking a drive with him-pedophile? Nope.
> 
> Is Chris a pedophile as in: Sneaks into high school parties, roofies the drinks of freshman girls-pedophile? Nope.
> 
> ...



My concern with the potential "pedophile" stuff is not him having a sexual attraction towards children, but how manipulative he is towards people he sees as potential romantic or sexual partners.  He's never going to outsmart any adult female with a sound mind, but if he ran across a vulnerable younger person, I could see it being a concern because he might see them as someone he could manipulate and control.  He actually seems to have less of a concept or respect of other people's feelings/boundaries than he did as "Classic Chris".  He also seems much more delusional, with less grasp of reality as well.

Fortunately he's so damn weird that he'd probably scare off anybody over about 3 years old, so I don't see him ever being in a dangerous position with a child, but I could see him online grooming as you mentioned.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2017)

WorldsSmartestManRonOTool said:


> He's never going to outsmart any adult female with a sound mind, but if he ran across a vulnerable younger person, I could see it being a concern because he might see them as someone he could manipulate and control.



Unless she were a slow in the mind herself, I don't see it as very likely, and in that case, it's actually good that Chris can't stand anyone as tarded as he is.  So it's pretty unlikely he'd end up hitting on the only kind of underage girl who he would have an actual chance at preying on.  That's lucky for him as he'd end up a registered sex offender if he did that.


----------



## Mason Verger (Aug 26, 2017)

I don't think Chris is inherently a pedo, but as he ages, the distance in age between him and those that are into this stuff will only grow. Somebody pointed out that he's 10+ years older than Doopie, while not illegal, is still pretty skeevy.

Plus, he's waaaaaaaaay into having a daughter. Like way into it.

And, I remember his emails with the troll posing as his younger cousin Savannah. He was calling her stuff like sweetheart and kinda addament about getting pictures. So, I don't think he wants to fuck a child, but he definitely likes the idea of being around one.


----------



## Gaol (Aug 26, 2017)

@TheLadyOfTheCosmo Kudos to you for actually standing up to Chris and calling him out on his bullshit. I'd like to think Chris could get better but this just proves it will be a long and difficult road, he is unable to accept what other people think, always going on his  "I'm Right, You Are Wrong" tirades. It's funny how as stated he doesn't really message any of the dudes, which is quite ironic considering he says he loves everyone equally.


----------



## GethN7 (Aug 26, 2017)

@TheLadyOfTheCosmo , first off, I want to apologize for the insufferable BS you had to put up with from a manchild who is too stubborn to learn his limits, and I believe you did the right thing in opening fire with both barrels.

If anything, you've confirmed what I suspected would need to happen when he did similar nonsense to Doopie: his grip on reality has slackened to the point he almost completely puts himself in a bubble where he will blow off any warning signs he's acting inappropriately, and the only way to pierce that bubble is to be brutally cruel in reading him the riot act.

After having seen how he reacted to the world not tolerating his foolishness early on and how he's adapted to deal with it since, he's chosen to retreat further and further into a world of delusion where he's a nice guy who does no wrong, it's just the world refuses to understand him, and it's gotten to the point nothing short of brutal frankness will make him back off.

The only thing I'm concerned about is the day when even that won't faze him, which, given he's only gotten worse about this as time goes by, is not an unrealistic concern.


----------



## Jigaboo Jones (Aug 26, 2017)

totes chris yeah?


----------



## Duck and Turn (Aug 26, 2017)

Is that really you, m'lady?


----------



## Mangosteen (Aug 26, 2017)

Mason Verger said:


> I don't think Chris is inherently a pedo, but as he ages, the distance in age between him and those that are into this stuff will only grow. Somebody pointed out that he's 10+ years older than Doopie, while not illegal, is still pretty skeevy.
> 
> Plus, he's waaaaaaaaay into having a daughter. Like way into it.
> 
> And, I remember his emails with the troll posing as his younger cousin Savannah. He was calling her stuff like sweetheart and kinda addament about getting pictures. So, I don't think he wants to fuck a child, but he definitely likes the idea of being around one.



I'm prolly gonna get a :autism: for this, but Chris is 12 years older than Doopie, not 20+.

As for being a pedo, he definitely isn't, but he is a manchilld of the highest order. He likes being with kids because mentally and emotionally, he is still a kid. An extremely dumb kid, but a kid nonetheless.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Aug 26, 2017)

Wow. The old Chris is really shining through the facade of troonery- specifically by creepily making threats towards women rejecting his intimacy, again.

It's been a long time since I've literally laughed at Chris... when his admitted sockpuppet started conversing with him again and the stupid horn in church thing makes twice in as many weeks. Nice.

(Like some others, I think the whole exchange got pretty cringe-worthy at the end there. But I guess it's tough to dial-in a perfectly 'appropriate' response to someone who acts like CWC.)


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 26, 2017)

This is the best week in Christory this year, the worst week was when he shown everyone his disgusting taint.


----------



## repentance (Aug 26, 2017)

GethN7 said:


> If anything, you've confirmed what I suspected would need to happen when he did similar nonsense to Doopie: his grip on reality has slackened to the point he almost completely puts himself in a bubble where he will blow off any warning signs he's acting inappropriately, and the only way to pierce that bubble is to be brutally cruel in reading him the riot act.
> 
> After having seen how he reacted to the world not tolerating his foolishness early on and how he's adapted to deal with it since, he's chosen to retreat further and further into a world of delusion where he's a nice guy who does no wrong, it's just the world refuses to understand him, and it's gotten to the point nothing short of brutal frankness will make him back off.




Chris never had a grip on reality.  He's always lived in that bubble, but he previously had people running interference for him.  His ability to reason will always be, at best, that of a young adolescent.

That he does much of his socialising online is a good thing in some ways.  The stakes are lower for him than they would be for fucking up in real life.


----------



## GethN7 (Aug 26, 2017)

repentance said:


> Chris never had a grip on reality.  He's always lived in that bubble, but he previously had people running interference for him.  His ability to reason will always be, at best, that of a young adolescent.
> 
> That he does much of his socialising online is a good thing in some ways.  The stakes are lower for him than they would be for fucking up in real life.



I'm afraid I would disagree to some extent. Early on in his internet notoriety, his grip on reality was a lot stronger, having reasonable concerns about the state of his house getting his family in trouble, he spent far more time in social situations where his more foolish predilections were met with harsh reminders reality would not tolerate them (the Game Place for example), and he was somewhat more aware of when he screwed up if only because all the constant trolling never really allowed him to forget it, even if he kept trying to deflect the blame.

Unfortunately, he took the wrong lessons from those experiences, becoming more withdrawn as a person, more prone to escaping into fantasy land, and further placing himself in that delusionary bubble instead of accepting reality has rules he needs to abide by.

In short, he's like the "I'm not owned, I'm not owned, I continue to insist while I shrink and turn into a corncob" meme, only not played for laughs, and that corncob would be his own delusional take on reality, which has only grown worse with time.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Fire away, I will answer as many of your questions as possible



I'm always curious of the progression of these interactions with Chris, and it helps to document things.

What was the first thing you noticed about his actions that made him.... different... from the normal hordes of internet people.  Was it the Doopie thing originally or the comments?

Is your overall impression that Chris is just naive and had weird influences in his behavior or do you, as someone removed from his history until now, see something worse?   Like do you think Chris's behavior is indicative of substantial problems, or just socially retarded?


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## The American Hedgehog (Aug 26, 2017)

repentance said:


> That he does much of his socialising online is a good thing in some ways.  The stakes are lower for him than they would be for fucking up in real life.



The NationalGFDay tagging was something he tried with both. It blew up in his face when he tried it on online people, but when he tagged his IRL friends, they were cool with it and liked his post. I don't know if he'll ever realize it's because people who are already his friends will be more willing to accept him, but orbiting people on Twitter doesn't make him friends with them, especially when they barely even show interest in talking with him.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Yup, further back there were some screenshots made by a few users on here of my conversation with Chris. And I'll laugh if I'm the villain in his apparent upcoming Planet Dolan comic Haha



A C&D would be nice to see from your crew, as he is drawing that comic for his Patreon supporters.


----------



## NiggoFiggo (Aug 26, 2017)

Tubular Monkey said:


>


A wise women truly ahead of her times


----------



## drmccoy (Aug 26, 2017)

'ol Chris better be careful. The community he seeks to belong to does not tolerate his bullshit well.


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Aug 26, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> A C&D would be nice to see from your crew, as he is drawing that comic for his Patreon supporters.


Chris said it's been changed to be about MLP instead.


----------



## dacwcman69 (Aug 26, 2017)

The American Hedgehog said:


> The NationalGFDay tagging was something he tried with both. It blew up in his face when he tried it on online people, but when he tagged his IRL friends, they were cool with it and liked his post. I don't know if he'll ever realize it's because people who are already his friends will be more willing to accept him, but orbiting people on Twitter doesn't make him friends with them, especially when they barely even show interest in talking with him.


Speaking of made up Facebook holidays, today is supposedly national "Women's Equality Day" and I'm surprised Chris didn't take time out of his busy schedule to post about his advocacy for da ladies among which.


----------



## Caesare (Aug 26, 2017)

Gooby said:


> At best you could say he might become asexual,



If he keeps eating those valiums this is a strong possibility.


----------



## Datiko (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Nope, thankfully he didn't, just public stuff



Game, set, match. Its kind of curious you saw fit to come and apologize/seek confirmation from a forum chronicling Chris. Why do you care if people here disagreed with how you told off Chris? What do you have to share if everything has already been observed in public?  I just dont see any reason to make an account here after what you did. Reeks of low self esteem.  You're welcome here of course.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 26, 2017)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> When you called him an old man that was the knock out punch. I'm willing to bet he immediately thought of Bob. That was a complete nut shot to his ego and self image and I wish more people used that on him.
> 
> "You're an old man Chris. 35 is old "


I really like this. I think using Chris' age as an insult in the future might lead to some interesting content. I'm curious about his perspective on the whole thing.

I suspect he'll start to explicitly mourn his lost time.


Fapcop said:


> Is Chris a pedophile as in: Drives around in a truck, offering kids candy for taking a drive with him-pedophile? Nope.
> 
> Is Chris a pedophile as in: Sneaks into high school parties, roofies the drinks of freshman girls-pedophile? Nope.
> 
> ...


I definitely agree with all of this.

However Chris has some pretty autistic, internal boundaries that takes a lot of effort to cross. (Not that fucking minors is a strange boundary to have.) It's just that Chris has boundaries he knows he shouldn't cross, but I suspect he'll break his own rules in a heartbeat if someone else is leading him to that conclusion.

So, if Chris was in the driver's seat, I don't think he'd ever break and bang a 16 year old. Hell, even if that were the age of consent in VA, popular culture has just drilled in the 18=aoc into his head, and he won't cross that line for anything.

But... Chris is trivial to manipulate in the right situations. So if some sixteen year old really wanted to bang a retarded tranny bag lady for some reason, they could probably manipulate Chris into doing the deed with minimal effort.

I think that's exactly the same situation with trannies and Chris. Chris won't bang a tranny because dick=no go in his head. But he's friendly enough with trannies that he'll _enthusiastically_ talk to them. If some tranny desperately wanted to bang a bad Ben Franklin cosplayer with algae colored hair, they could manipulate Chris into sucking some girldick.

I base all of this on all of the stupid shit we've convinced Chris to do over the years. I don't believe Chris would've done any of the golden age content without someone in the driver's seat. But we got Chris to drive to Ohio. Compared to that, trannies and teenagers persuading him to bang them would be trivial.


----------



## Aristophanes (Aug 26, 2017)

Chris' hamfisted "middle-English with a dash of autism" style of writing has really begun to grate on me.

As a historian I've had to read manscripts written in Anglo-Saxon and they were far easier to follow than Chris' rambling.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2017)

Marvin said:


> I think that's exactly the same situation with trannies and Chris. Chris won't bang a tranny because dick=no go in his head. But he's friendly enough with trannies that he'll _enthusiastically_ talk to them. If some tranny desperately wanted to bang a bad Ben Franklin cosplayer with algae colored hair, they could manipulate Chris into sucking some girldick.



I seriously don't think he'd actually suck a dick.  Also he'd be terrible at it.  But would he let a trap suck his dick?  Probably.  I think he might not if he actually SAW a dick, though, because I think that would freak him out.  If he only saw the dick AFTER a mind-shattering blowjob, he'd probably let it slide.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 26, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I seriously don't think he'd actually suck a dick.  Also he'd be terrible at it.  But would he let a trap suck his dick?  Probably.  I think he might not if he actually SAW a dick, though, because I think that would freak him out.  If he only saw the dick AFTER a mind-shattering blowjob, he'd probably let it slide.


Yeah, I'm mostly exaggerating about Chris putting a penis in his mouth. But making out, grabbing terrible fake tits, fooling around, etc. I think Chris could easily be overwhelmed by his more base urges if someone else was in the driver's seat.


----------



## zap2theextreme (Aug 26, 2017)

Chris has panic attacks from just seeing pictures of penises. Thats never happening


----------



## Picklechu (Aug 26, 2017)

repentance said:


> *I think it's more an illustration of how he expects things to go in his head.*  What's interesting is the "I can tell you like me too" part.  Even if we lived in a different age and someone did thank him for his kindness and say that they knew he meant it as something "neutral", the whole "I can tell you like me too" thing should set alarm bells ringing.  It's the equivalent of regarding "hello" as foreplay, and it's a window into his expectations.


This is actually a really good point. Chris tends to expect things to follow a sort of script (because :autism. We saw another example of this during the Katie date, when he insisted she use some ridiculous pickup line (something like "what's a pretty lady like you doing in an Applebee's like this?" or something) once they met, then, even when Katie didn't do so, responded to her hours later as if she had ("you asked what a girl like me is doing in a place like this?") before apparently trying to kiss her. Chris doesn't really understand how friendships form, as he's never had real friends (with the debatable exceptions of Megan and Heather); he has people who tolerate him, feel sorry for him, try to protect him, use him to make them feel better about themselves (i.e. Annas), use him to get attention (Kengles and Watermleons), etc. I'm sure he finds it extremely frustrating that he's _totally_ doing what he's supposed to to make these women on the internet his friends, but it isn't working.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 26, 2017)

All this talk about Chris and dicks is gross, and there's not a dick alive that would stand up for that shit.


----------



## FisfulFries (Aug 26, 2017)

dacwcman69 said:


> Speaking of made up Facebook holidays, today is supposedly national "Women's Equality Day" and I'm surprised Chris didn't take time out of his busy schedule to post about his advocacy for da ladies among which.


Why should he? Chris has never ever shown any real understanding of women as anything more that sex objects. Like any loser online he'll spew out about how women are powerful or how brute males try to put them down etc. but at the end of they day he's led by his dick and would gladly let an ugly chick get abused,  if it meant her hot sister would give him a free visit to china.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Aug 26, 2017)

Marvin said:


> Yeah, I'm mostly exaggerating about Chris putting a penis in his mouth. But making out, grabbing terrible fake tits, fooling around, etc. I think Chris could easily be overwhelmed by his more base urges if someone else was in the driver's seat.



Oh god, I can just picture Chris finally getting his sweetheart alone. They start fooling around, he grabs a rock hard bolted on tit, "Hmm... yeah nice tits!", completely oblivious to the chest stubble. Things progress, it's time. His hand starts to slide down, digging for China. "Hmm..."

It's a pickle.


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Aug 26, 2017)

Picklechu said:


> Chris doesn't really understand how friendships form, as he's never had real friends (with the debatable exceptions of Megan and Heather); he has people who tolerate him, feel sorry for him, try to protect him, use him to make them feel better about themselves (i.e. Annas), use him to get attention (Kengles and Watermleons), etc.


He has friends at his current Pokemon club. But, yeah, he doesn't seem to get there's a difference between hanging out with people who have similar interests as he does and orbiting people he likes on Twitter.


----------



## Aristophanes (Aug 26, 2017)

Reality has flown so far off the rails for Chris that his Twitter feed has become a remake of Fight Club.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Aug 26, 2017)

The American Hedgehog said:


> He has friends at his current Pokemon club. But, yeah, he doesn't seem to get there's a difference between hanging out with people who have similar interests as he does and orbiting people he likes on Twitter.


Yeah, are we really counting the nerds at his children's card game events as friends? Because in my mind, the nerds he plays cards with and spergs with count as much as his "theoretical" girlfriends count.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 26, 2017)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> Yeah, are we really counting the nerds at his children's card game events as friends? Because in my mind, the nerds he plays cards with and spergs with count as much as his "theoretical" girlfriends count.



I didn't even know Chris went to public cards games, but I know I've been to them. I'll just say for all those who haven't had the pleasure to experience such an event; Regardless of what card game it is, there are always those one or two spergs who can't play for shit, have no friends and have decks so bad a skilled player couldn't make one that bad if they tried, and they're always either sitting in the corner moping or pacing around looking for empty tables to challenge people at. Because they have no friends to play with from the get-go.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Aug 26, 2017)

The Fool said:


> I didn't even know Chris went to public cards games, but I know I've been to them. I'll just say for all those who haven't had the pleasure to experience such an event; Regardless of what card game it is, there are always those one or two spergs who can't play for shit, have no friends and have decks so bad a skilled player couldn't make one that bad if they tried, and they're always either sitting in the corner moping or pacing around looking for empty tables to challenge people at. Because they have no friends to play with from the get-go.


Right, but my point is, whenever someone like @Marvin is all, "Chris has friends" we're really, really throwing that word around like a whore at a frat party, it's lost it's meaning.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Aug 26, 2017)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> Right, but my point is, whenever someone like @Marvin is all, "Chris has friends" we're really, really throwing that word around like a whore at a frat party, it's lost it's meaning.



Chris sets the bar pretty low for himself.  He wants what he thinks friendship is.  And I think he pretty much has that.  People smile at him when he talks, and he thinks that represents a deeply personal bond that can be exploited when he needs to be bailed out of jail.  I'm sure he likes being liked, but he just doesn't have the emotional maturity to grasp what a two-way street friendship is.  It's sort of a blessing that he doesn't understand that so many of those smiles are uncomfortable and full of pity.  The old man's depressed enough without _that _harsh truth hitting home.


----------



## Picklechu (Aug 26, 2017)

The American Hedgehog said:


> He has friends at his current Pokemon club. But, yeah, he doesn't seem to get there's a difference between hanging out with people who have similar interests as he does and orbiting people he likes on Twitter.


Oh, I'm not disputing that those people exist, nor that Chris would say they're his friends. I just think they likely fall into one or more of those categories I mentioned. (Truthfully, I don't know enough about them to make that judgment, although from the little I do know, they do.) At the very least, Chris certainly believes that he has friends. 



The Fool said:


> I didn't even know Chris went to public cards games, but I know I've been to them. I'll just say for all those who haven't had the pleasure to experience such an event; Regardless of what card game it is, there are always those one or two spergs who can't play for shit, have no friends and have decks so bad a skilled player couldn't make one that bad if they tried, and they're always either sitting in the corner moping or pacing around looking for empty tables to challenge people at. Because they have no friends to play with from the get-go.


As far as I know, he talks to people there, and hasn't really tarded out. People are polite to him, and he's polite back; they have conversations about children's card games and other dorky stuff. I'd say that most of them are probably acquaintances, although, if Chris weren't a retarded troon, they could possibly become friends eventually.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 26, 2017)

The American Hedgehog said:


> Chris said it's been changed to be about MLP instead.



Well then Planet Dolan should do a Chris episode. It was fine when Sonic Boom did it.


----------



## Keine (Aug 26, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> Well then Planet Dolan should do a Chris episode. It was fine when Sonic Boom did it.


"Top 11 reasons to kick the autistic"


----------



## Robotron (Aug 26, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> Well then Planet Dolan should do a Chris episode. It was fine when Sonic Boom did it.


"Top 10 creepiest internet stalkers"


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Aug 26, 2017)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> Yeah, are we really counting the nerds at his children's card game events as friends? Because in my mind, the nerds he plays cards with and spergs with count as much as his "theoretical" girlfriends count.


I'm not sure if I see your point. The theoretical GFs were trolls who manipulated him to make fun of him, and his Pokemon club friends are people he hangs with to play games, see movies, etc.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Aug 26, 2017)

MMX said:


> How's about you get verified by a mod first before we all get excited





Robotron said:


> https://twitter.com/LadyOfTheCosmo/status/901549439495454720


Yeah, can we get @He Sets Me On Fire, @Alan Pardew, @Karen Riley, @yawning sneasel, or any other mod that frequents the CWC forum to verify this person?



Fapcop said:


> It's more random chance than a conscious decision on his part, that he hasn't creeped a 17 year old online yet.


Hahahaha, nope.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 26, 2017)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Yeah, can we get @He Sets Me On Fire, @Alan Pardew, @Karen Riley, @yawning sneasel, or any other mod that frequents the CWC forum to verify this person?
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, nope.


We know about her, she just does not seem to reach the level of worrying about it.


----------



## Bardle-B Jones (Aug 26, 2017)

So Chris admitted to writing letters because it's easier than typing tens of tweets?

And in an earlier thread I thought he was writing letters because they would be perceived as more personal. Nope, he's just a lazy fuck.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Aug 26, 2017)

FisfulFries said:


> but at the end of they day he's led by his dick


so that's why he goes in circles


----------



## Gooby (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Fire away, I will answer as many of your questions as possible


Not really a question, but I just felt I should mention something others haven't yet. I thought your interaction with him was 100% in the right... up until you called him a pedo. Yes, yes, he's a massive creep, but there are SO many things wrong with him, calling him a pedo when he's never actually done anything of the sort and certainly doesn't claim he is one just left a bad taste in my mouth. He's a huge creep, but he's not attracted to kids. Women, absolutely, and even if it can be hard to draw lines with age given how different people mature at different rates, I couldn't say Chris is a pedo. 

He's a total creep, he takes advantage of anything he can, he lies to people constantly and flip-flops on a dime to trick people, he's old, he can't act half his age, he can't take criticism, he lives in his own fantasy world, and he twists everything to make himself look like a victim, but he's no pedophile. He's attracted to his own mother (and he admits it), he likes furry porn, and drawing porn of his real life friends, and he admits to all kinds of absolutely terrible things, but he's straight (a lesbian?) and attracted to adult women.

Ya did good overall, but if you reference this event in the future at all try to keep insults on the "100% correct" side, if Chris sees people calling him a pedo he'll assume it's all just slander (and he'll rightfully know they're wrong if he isn't a pedo) but if everything you say is 100% accurate he really can't hide from it. Fighting Chris with the truth is far more effective than using lies, because he'll ignore anything that has even a hint of a lie because he's prone to assuming trolls are everywhere he looks now.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 26, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Fire away, I will answer as many of your questions as possible



Hey I saw you tweeting/thanking my drawing. You are welcome.


----------



## Chanchu (Aug 26, 2017)

Chris, when he inevitably is leaked this on Twitter by Kiwi sellouts: _Why, I never!_


----------



## Gooby (Aug 26, 2017)

Chanchu said:


> Chris, when he inevitably is leaked this on Twitter by Kiwi sellouts: _Why, I never!_


Honestly not looking forward to that. If Chris hears about this thread he might just assume Lady is "one of them damn dirty trolls" and retroactively block out everything she said as "a troll tryin ta make me look bad". The slim chance he takes anything she said to heart goes out the window if he assumes she was a troll to begin with.


----------



## MediExcalibur2012 (Aug 27, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> View attachment 268890


Oh look, Chris is trying to fuck himself

Again


----------



## Uncouth Twat (Aug 27, 2017)

MediExcalibur2012 said:


> Oh look, Chris is trying to fuck himself
> 
> Again



No. No. He openly admitted he was Nightstar. He can't believe people are this naive, can he?


----------



## repentance (Aug 27, 2017)

The American Hedgehog said:


> He has friends at his current Pokemon club. But, yeah, he doesn't seem to get there's a difference between hanging out with people who have similar interests as he does and orbiting people he likes on Twitter.



Does he though?  Do any of these people have contact with him outside of that setting?  Sharing an activity with people doesn't make a friendship in and of itself.  If the only time he interacts with these people is at his Pokemon club, then they're not "friends" in the sense that word is normally used - at best, they're acquaintances.


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Aug 27, 2017)

repentance said:


> Does he though?  Do any of these people have contact with him outside of that setting?  Sharing an activity with people doesn't make a friendship in and of itself.  If the only time he interacts with these people is at his Pokemon club, then they're not "friends" in the sense that word is normally used - at best, they're acquaintances.


Based on what gets posted to FB, he saw a movie with one of them and has them added on Facebook (a couple of them have tried to give him life advice but he never listens). I think one of them did him a favor by offering to be on call for Barb if she needed help while he went to BronyCon (she didn't name Chris, but her description matches what was going on). Also, they didn't mind it when he tagged them for NationalGFDay.

That's just the stuff that appears on FB occasionally. There might be more (or less) to things IRL. Personally, I count them as his friends because they're all super into Pokemon, so they've got something in common they enjoy, plus the stuff like seeing a movie with him outside of the group.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 27, 2017)

The American Hedgehog said:


> Personally, I count them as his friends because they're all super into Pokemon, so they've got something in common they enjoy, plus the stuff like seeing a movie with him outside of the group.



I'm skeptical Chris can even go five minutes at those meetups without saying "do you think these two pokemon are lesbian lovers?" or "GOODRA IS NOT MALE", but if he actually can then all the more power to him.


----------



## Robotron (Aug 27, 2017)

The Fool said:


> I'm skeptical Chris can even go five minutes at those meetups without saying "do you think these two pokemon are lesbian lovers?" or "GOODRA IS NOT MALE", but if he actually can then all the more power to him.


Could we consider Chris better or worse then the guy who spergs out about Goodra's gender?


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Aug 27, 2017)

Uncouth Twat said:


> No. No. He openly admitted he was Nightstar. He can't believe people are this naive, can he?



In response to someone pointing this out in on his twitter he said, basically, "yeah, I'm not talking to myself, I'm just showing an example of using the word"

Honestly I'm not sure which is more retarded: forgetting that we all know his alt or the idea that talking to himself will somehow convince anyone that he's being appropriate. My bet is that in the heat of the moment he just went to the alt without remembering that he'd already admitted to it (and not realizing literally everyone knew it was him right away) and just made up the 'oh, it's just an example!' excuse after getting called out.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 27, 2017)

Blue Jerkop said:


> In response to someone pointing this out in on his twitter he said, basically, "yeah, I'm not talking to myself, I'm just showing an example of using the word"
> 
> Honestly I'm not sure which is more exceptional: forgetting that we all know his alt or the idea that talking to himself will somehow convince anyone that he's being appropriate. My bet is that in the heat of the moment he just went to the alt without remembering that he'd already admitted to it (and not realizing literally everyone knew it was him right away) and just made up the 'oh, it's just an example!' excuse after getting called out.



"Oh, wait, Night Star, I already told them your Twitter account was an alt!"
_"Lie to them, they must not know about my existence!"_
"o-okay, I'll just say it was an example. hmm, yeah"


----------



## Kosher Dill (Aug 27, 2017)

Blue Jerkop said:


> My bet is that in the heat of the moment he just went to the alt without remembering that he'd already admitted to it (and not realizing literally everyone knew it was him right away) and just made up the 'oh, it's just an example!' excuse after getting called out.


Nah, Chris is capable of a surprising amount of snide, condescending, passive-aggressive behavior. See:
https://sonichu.com/cwcki/Catherine_E-mails#Empathy_lessons
I interpret his "conversation lesson" the same way.


----------



## NinFreakLan (Aug 27, 2017)

OK finally caught up and I only have one question. This is two failed heartsweets in a one to two month span right? Doopie shot his ass down hard, gave the emails, he went to the convention after making the socks, and then this shit blows up. We sure Chris isn't trying to go for a new record on the Heartsweet Mission?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 27, 2017)

Gooby said:


> Honestly not looking forward to that. If Chris hears about this thread he might just assume Lady is "one of them damn dirty trolls" and retroactively block out everything she said as "a troll tryin ta make me look bad". The slim chance he takes anything she said to heart goes out the window if he assumes she was a troll to begin with.



Chris will never in a million years accept being wrong about anything, no matter how anyone puts it.  Even if he did he'd still just go do exactly the same thing again anyway, just maybe not to the same person who slapped his bent duck.


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Aug 27, 2017)

Blue Jerkop said:


> In response to someone pointing this out in on his twitter he said, basically, "yeah, I'm not talking to myself, I'm just showing an example of using the word"
> 
> Honestly I'm not sure which is more exceptional: forgetting that we all know his alt or the idea that talking to himself will somehow convince anyone that he's being appropriate. My bet is that in the heat of the moment he just went to the alt without remembering that he'd already admitted to it (and not realizing literally everyone knew it was him right away) and just made up the 'oh, it's just an example!' excuse after getting called out.


He also said it was an example before he started the roleplaying. He prefaced it with "Y'all know what? Here is an example y'all Should Follow..." He forgot to retweet that part from his main account, though, which made him look like even more of a nutcase.


----------



## King (Aug 27, 2017)

cruderudedude said:


> View attachment 268821 View attachment 268822 View attachment 268823 View attachment 268824
> 
> Sorry if its hard to read in order, all ive got rite now is my phone



Did Chris seriously just say he would "punish" that chick if he felt the need to for her telling him to back off?


----------



## NinFreakLan (Aug 27, 2017)

King said:


> Did Chris seriously just say he would "punish" that chick if he felt the need to for her telling him to back off?


Yes AND she's now a member of The Farms. Welcome to the flock Lady, punch is on the table and the sandwich menu is making it's rounds.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 27, 2017)

Blue Jerkop said:


> In response to someone pointing this out in on his twitter he said, basically, "yeah, I'm not talking to myself, I'm just showing an example of using the word"
> 
> Honestly I'm not sure which is more exceptional: forgetting that we all know his alt or the idea that talking to himself will somehow convince anyone that he's being appropriate. My bet is that in the heat of the moment he just went to the alt without remembering that he'd already admitted to it (and not realizing literally everyone knew it was him right away) and just made up the 'oh, it's just an example!' excuse after getting called out.



I can understand why he did it. He knows no real life example because of his sheltered upbringing and because any example would be from either a homo or a grandma, so he had to demonstrate an example using the Nightstar account.

He is still completely ignoring the fact that everyone already understands exactly what he means and calling it out as socially unacceptable. People are within their rights to prefer not being called a certain terms, their understanding of the term has no bearing on it.

This is ultimate proof that he is not a feminist/lesbian/transgender. He thinks all his problems with women can be solved by mansplaining. He thinks he can override a woman's authority with mansplaining. He thinks he can manipulate a woman's will by mansplaining.

Only a matter of time until he chalks this woman up to being a troll as well.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 27, 2017)

Kumatora said:


> Now he's fucking talking to himself after publicly stating the account was a sock.
> His next move would probably be finally reenacting Psycho with Barb.. if she ever showered, of course.


----------



## QM 746 (Aug 27, 2017)

Prussian Blue said:


>



We need a chris chan love shack where he can put his dirty horse porn of himself and his pony waifu

Taking the term "Go fuck yourself" to new levels 



repentance said:


> And TheLady has noticed he's using his alt account.
> 
> 
> View attachment 268896



Bless this bitch


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 27, 2017)

Darling-Nikki said:


> We need a chris chan love shack where he can put his dirty horse porn of himself and his pony waifu
> 
> Taking the term "Go fuck yourself" to new levels



That made me think. What would have happened if Doopie actually drew Chris' porn commision with Octavia and Vinyl?


----------



## FisfulFries (Aug 27, 2017)

Gooby said:


> The slim chance he takes anything she said to heart-


Let me stop you right there. Chris has and will never take any advice or critique that could potently better himself because he doesn't see anything wrong with anything he does unless it's convenient for him. Some of his most famous trolls were people trying to help him initially. So when you say slim chance you really meant 0%.


----------



## QM 746 (Aug 27, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> That made me think. What would have happened if Doopie actually drew Chris' porn commision with Octavia and Vinyl?



He either would have told he how she drew it wrong and redraw it himself in his shitty crayola markers or he would've jerked his bent duck before thanking her in a creepy 7 post long paragraph with his jizz covered sausage fingers.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 27, 2017)

Darling-Nikki said:


> He either would have told he how she drew it wrong and redraw it himself in his shitty crayola markers or he would've jerked his bent duck before thanking her in a creepy 7 post long paragraph with his jizz covered sausage fingers.



I don't think he'd be afraid to ask her how to fix sticky keys either.


----------



## QM 746 (Aug 27, 2017)

MediExcalibur2012 said:


> Oh look, Chris is trying to fuck himself
> 
> Again


Technically he's always fucking himself in one way or another...



Slowinthemind said:


> Chris has always had a strict policy of advertising he wants women aged 18-Chris's current age, there is no evidence he is a pedo even if he looks like one.


Chris has jerked off to undaraged characters from cartoons and has been seen creeping around small children


 
I mean, he has admitted to dreams of fucking his mom, fucking children could very well be on that list too you know.



TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Fire away, I will answer as many of your questions as possible



How long do you think it will be before everyone in the Dolan crew knows about chris and get pissed enough to do something about him?
Dolan himself seems like a nice guy but would he make a video on chris if everything spiraled into hell with all of you?


----------



## MY 405 (Aug 27, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> This is ultimate proof that he is not a feminist/lesbian/transgender. He thinks all his problems with women can be solved by mansplaining. He thinks he can override a woman's authority with mansplaining. He thinks he can manipulate a woman's will by mansplaining.



This exactly.  Chris wears "transgender" like a ghillie suit ... it is a person he donned to flee from his previous life and his "regretful content". Chris has a feminization fetish, a pregnancy fetish and a lactation fetish, all of which are encouraged and ardently indulged in several videos.  His Great Wall of Gal Pals was a mistake that completely reinforced his "ladies all sugar and spice and mommies to protect him ... oh, d'oh, I forgot to try and crawl IN there" and he was off to the races, skeeving for lost time.  

His use of "darling" and "dear" sound condescending as fuck and from the part of the country he was raised in they're the public property of elderly ladies who sneak boubon into their "tea" while eating pimento cheese sandwiches, smiling and waving from the porch as you pass by.  

What Southern Women say, What They Mean (a handy guide to genteel condescension and handing you your ass):   "Isn't she a dear?" (Could mean: actually that, but would be said of someone held in high affection and well known to all parties, never a casual comment ... or ... 'don't you just wish she were dead?"). "Of course, darling, I was fabulous."  (Nope ... nothing but a fag hag's response to her devotees, a tacit acknowledgment that everyone in the room is lavender and where the fuck are the martinis?!).  "You're a darling." (The waitress brought you another glass of wine before you ordered it) and ... "Bless your heart" .... (this is the make or break crusher, can mean: Truly that, if you receive a sincere "bless your heart" you have arrived, old Southern Women have your back and you're now bullet proof. ... or it can mean: "fuck you so hard the guy next door gets off" ...) my grandmother was a master at it, chris is creepy, stalkery and condescending as shit when he says it ... so's the dainty drama queen pony he stole it from.


----------



## Gaol (Aug 27, 2017)

Chandler Cats said:


> This exactly.  Chris wears "transgender" like a ghillie suit ... it is a person he donned to flee from his previous life and his "regretful content". Chris has a feminization fetish, a pregnancy fetish and a lactation fetish, all of which are encouraged and ardently indulged in several videos.  His Great Wall of Gal Pals was a mistake that completely reinforced his "ladies all sugar and spice and mommies to protect him ... oh, d'oh, I forgot to try and crawl IN there" and he was off to the races, skeeving for lost time.
> 
> His use of "darling" and "dear" sound condescending as fuck and from the part of the country he was raised in they're the public property of elderly ladies who sneak boubon into their "tea" while eating pimento cheese sandwiches, smiling and waving from the porch as you pass by.
> 
> What Southern Women say, What They Mean (a handy guide to genteel condescension and handing you your ass):   "Isn't she a dear?" (Could mean: actually that, but would be said of someone held in high affection and well known to all parties, never a casual comment ... or ... 'don't you just wish she were dead?"). "Of course, darling, I was fabulous."  (Nope ... nothing but a fag hag's response to her devotees, a tacit acknowledgment that everyone in the room is lavender and where the fuck are the martinis?!).  "You're a darling." (The waitress brought you another glass of wine before you ordered it) and ... "Bless your heart" .... (this is the make or break crusher, can mean: Truly that, if you receive a sincere "bless your heart" you have arrived, old Southern Women have your back and you're now bullet proof. ... or it can mean: "fuck you so hard the guy next door gets off" ...) my grandmother was a master at it, chris is creepy, stalkery and condescending as shit when he says it ... so's the dainty drama queen pony he stole it from.



The thing is as many others have stated, the only reason he knows about the use of the terms "Darling and Dear" is because of MLP. The character Rarity uses it  not as a form of endearment but as a way of addressing people (which can be seen in a previous video someone linked) he probably heard from someone that Tallulah Bankhead  also did it so he has clinged to that fact because she is a real and famous woman. We already know Chris is really easy to manipulate in the sense of being like a baby learning new words. The reason he began the whole british accent thing was to impress Catherine and after it all ended he had used it so much it became part of his normal dialogue.


----------



## Chrus Chundlur (Aug 27, 2017)

Caddchef said:


> Learn people's names Chris, you're not a garbage monster from Monster Musume.



I dont know what Monster Musume is and cant be arsed to google it, but Chris _kind of is_ a garbage monster.

He is basically morphing into garbage heap from Fragel Rock.


----------



## Rich Lee Konsumov (Aug 27, 2017)

Gaol said:


> The thing is as many others have stated, the only reason he knows about the use of the terms "Darling and Dear" is because of MLP. The character Rarity uses it  not as a form of endearment but as a way of addressing people (which can be seen in a previous video someone linked) he probably heard from someone that Tallulah Bankhead  also did it so he has clinged to that fact because she is a real and famous woman.



I think there's a little more to it than just that. I think he uses it in the same way he takes advantage of the ambiguity of the word "girlfriend". Just as he gets fuzzy-wuzzies from being able to refer to women he'd like to fuck as his "girlfriend" whilst having the false alibi that it's just another term for gal-pal, so to can he be forward and make-believe an affectionate familiarity with da ladies by calling them "dear" and "darling", then claim these are just neutral terms when told to knock it off.


----------



## Positron (Aug 27, 2017)

Uncouth Twat said:


> No. No. He openly admitted he was Nightstar. He can't believe people are this naive, can he?


It is something more than that: he thinks Night Star is objectively real precisely because it is his creation.  Thus he sees no contradiction between admitting Night Star to be a fabrication, and as a real person to converse with.  Indeed he might even believe there are two Night Stars -- the "psychological arts" major who works at McDonald's, and the totally non Mary Sue pony "with all the psychic powers", both equally real.  But that's getting into  :autism: mind fuck territory.


----------



## Chanchu (Aug 27, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> No fuck you the last thing I need in my life is Chris dressing up in a mid-thigh dress with striped stockings and devil horns. You leave Princess Star Butterfly out of this
> 
> Truth of the matter here is we are seeing Chris devolve a hell of a lot more. And it's not just the autism. I'm leaning as far as to say his cats have toxoplasma gondii, and it has spread to him.
> 
> ...



Why do you harrass Chris directly?


----------



## Eichsterd123 (Aug 27, 2017)

because his antics warrent it


----------



## Chanchu (Aug 27, 2017)

Mangosteen said:


> He likes being with kids because mentally and emotionally, he is still a kid. An extremely dumb kid, but a kid nonetheless.



I think in some ways all people never totally grow up, but as with anything else, its called respect. Kids might find an adult who understands them but minds their own business someone to look up to, but no one (not even the most desperate) will ever see Chris as anything more than a desperate tard. Let alone aspire to be him.


----------



## Prussian Blue (Aug 27, 2017)

Not sure if it has been said already but he hasn't used "dear" or "darling" since being called out by @TheLadyOfTheCosmo, and he's had plenty of tweets where he would have used them before.

Optimistic, but maybe she got through.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 27, 2017)

Gooby said:


> Honestly not looking forward to that. If Chris hears about this thread he might just assume Lady is "one of them damn dirty trolls" and retroactively block out everything she said as "a troll tryin ta make me look bad". The slim chance he takes anything she said to heart goes out the window if he assumes she was a troll to begin with.


Chris will draw whatever conclusion serves him best, regardless of evidence. If he's decided Lady is a troll, then he would have done so whatever she said. And if he's decided Lady is a potential gal-pal/lesbian sweetheart, then she's temporarily been brainwashed by the trolls. There's nothing you can say or do to change his opinions.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 27, 2017)

Kosher Dill said:


> Nah, Chris is capable of a surprising amount of snide, condescending, passive-aggressive behavior. See:
> https://sonichu.com/cwcki/Catherine_E-mails#Empathy_lessons
> I interpret his "conversation lesson" the same way.



Why thank you for that link!

It's good with a reminder of the heights of Autism that Chris can occasionally reach, with a statement like this:

_ "You can't rationalize or disillusion yourself like Daffy Duck did."_

Aaaand is it any wonder, that people doubt his TRUE AND HONEST lesbian identity, or question his motivations for hitting up young girls on Twitter, when Chris regularly serves up one liners like this one:

_"Yes, we could be Gal Pals, but you Have to also realize that I still have the Ugly Growth that if we were in bed, you could enjoy this near seven incher damn cock! "_


----------



## Chrus Chundlur (Aug 27, 2017)

Robotron said:


>



This is so deranged that at first I actually assumed it was simply @Robotron joking around with a forged tweet.

I feel so naive, after all this years I should have known better...


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 27, 2017)

Chandler Cats said:


> This exactly.  Chris wears "transgender" like a ghillie suit ... it is a person he donned to flee from his previous life and his "regretful content". Chris has a feminization fetish, a pregnancy fetish and a lactation fetish, all of which are encouraged and ardently indulged in several videos.  His Great Wall of Gal Pals was a mistake that completely reinforced his "ladies all sugar and spice and mommies to protect him ... oh, d'oh, I forgot to try and crawl IN there" and he was off to the races, skeeving for lost time.



I think a multiple of reasons went into Chris's "transgender" conversion. It was a perfect storm of sorts.

1: Chris has always socialized almost exclusively with females: His mom, the galpals.

2: Most of his interactions also were the fruit of feelings that Chris associates with women: Pity, compassion.

3: Thanks to the :autism: Chris thinks of genders as stereotypes: Women are kind, open hearted and compassionate, men are brutes and jocks.

4: Then there's the instense loathing Chris feels for other guys who take all the girls. Chris also to some degree realizes that there's something creepy about men who only ever talk to women, and if Chris _became_ a woman, welp, then that would mean _he isn't a man who's spectacularly inept with women: Instead he's just one of the girls._ And of course...

5: Chris's radar is acutely tuned to popular culture. He probably never would have become "Christine" if it wasn't for the fact that gender theory and transgender issues suddenly hit mainstream media. And finally as the final push:

6: The trolls who made an online club for young transgender/gay people in WV.

The fact that Chris being "a woman" allows him access to female spaces, and excuses much of his thirsty behavior: The Ghilly Suit Factor, is undoubtedly a big draw though.


----------



## LazloChalos (Aug 27, 2017)

Fapcop said:


> 3: Thanks to the :autism: Chris thinks of genders as stereotypes: Women are kind, open hearted and compassionate, men are brutes and jocks.
> 
> 4: Then there's the instense loathing Chris feels for other guys who take all the girls.



Early on he deemed himself the perfect male specimen as far as stereotypes go, he often boasted about his strength and physical prowess, his physique and handsomeness. Then a tiny spark of self-awareness ignited.

Take for example when he started suggesting men should never show their chest, he most likely became aware moobs were not masculine but if no men ever showed their chest there wouldn't be any comparison to his lard-lumps.

In short he realized he failed at being masculine, but with the troon movement gaining strength he embraced a female persona, which he believes will validate his failings in the eyes of women. He believes it has worked, and his process has condensed into a very basic idea "If girls like it, I will become it"

In 10 years time, if he survives his unhealthy lifestyle, people may catch a glimpse of the Golem formerly known as Chris, a shambling amalgamation of popular girl-oriented merchandise with only trace amounts of CWC.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 27, 2017)

LazloChalos said:


> In 10 years time, if he survives his unhealthy lifestyle, people may catch a glimpse of the Golem formerly known as Chris, a shambling amalgamation of popular girl-oriented merchandise with only trace amounts of CWC.



Idk man... I think we might get to see Chris reinvent himself once again within a few years.

Chris is 20 in his minds eye, but in the real world, he's going to be pushing 40 soon.

That means there are hardly any women his age (or even close to his age)  "on the market". At the same time, TRUE AND HONEST Lesbians have mostly rejected him, and deep inside, he knows that a man close to 40 chasing 20 year olds in incredibly creepy.

TLDR: We might get Chris 3.0 soon, and the current pony-fagging might be an early symptom.


----------



## Gooby (Aug 27, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Chris will never in a million years accept being wrong about anything, no matter how anyone puts it.  Even if he did he'd still just go do exactly the same thing again anyway, just maybe not to the same person who slapped his bent duck.


He admitted he was wrong about "da homos", which was a massive part of the old Chris. It's hard to see, but he can change given the right spark.


----------



## Floralfeline (Aug 27, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> And who could forget this little piece of wisdom given by Rosechu?
> 
> View attachment 269275




Christ. I forgot about Rosechu's forced pantyshot


----------



## Silvally (Aug 27, 2017)

Fapcop said:


> Idk man... I think we might get to see Chris reinvent himself once again within a few years.
> 
> Chris is 20 in his minds eye, but in the real world, he's going to be pushing 40 soon.
> 
> ...


TransPony?


----------



## Robotron (Aug 27, 2017)

Chrus Chundlur said:


> This is so deranged that at first I actually assumed it was simply @Robotron joking around with a forged tweet.
> 
> I feel so naive, after all this years I should have known better...


If I knew how to forge a tweet, then I would be legit impressed with myself.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 27, 2017)

Fapcop said:


> Idk man... I think we might get to see Chris reinvent himself once again within a few years.
> 
> Chris is 20 in his minds eye, but in the real world, he's going to be pushing 40 soon.
> 
> ...


He definitely seems to be seeking means of completely escaping reality.


Gooby said:


> He admitted he was wrong about "da homos", which was a massive part of the old Chris. It's hard to see, but he can change given the right spark.


Yeah, but that was only after people kept pointing out to him that it was hypocritical to call himself a lesbian and hate gay men. There was a period when he literally claimed gay men were lucky to be included in the gay rights movement.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 27, 2017)

Gooby said:


> He admitted he was wrong about "da homos", which was a massive part of the old Chris. It's hard to see, but he can change given the right spark.



Rather than some honest change of heart, I'd file that one under: "Stuff Chris does to catch less flack."

Chris isn't a complete imbecile. He broadly recognizes patterns such as: "When I say this, people get angry."

Also, since one of the trolls frequent accusations against Chris is that he never changes, Chris's first instinct is to tell them how wrong they are. 

Hence the frequent exclamations of: "I have grown and matured with an OPEN heart", whenever he gets busted for doing something he should have known he shouldn't do. Like creeping on young lesbians.


----------



## Cowpies (Aug 27, 2017)

Fapcop said:


> Idk man... I think we might get to see Chris reinvent himself once again within a few years.
> 
> Chris is 20 in his minds eye, but in the real world, he's going to be pushing 40 soon.
> 
> That means there are hardly any women his age (or even close to his age) "on the market". At the same time, TRUE AND HONEST Lesbians have mostly rejected him, and deep inside, he knows that a man close to 40 chasing 20 year olds in incredibly creepy.



In a few years he's pretty much going to have to pursue younger women if he's still intent on bringing Crystal into the world. A woman's fertility drops quite a bit after 40, as well as an increase in the chance of the kid having Down's Syndrome. Just imagine his reaction if his kid had a mental disorder.

If he doesn't manage to find his heartsweet by 40, maybe we'll be seeing the mail order bride saga.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 27, 2017)

Cowpies said:


> _If_ he doesn't manage to find his heartsweet by 40, maybe we'll be seeing the mail order bride saga.


You're saying "IF" as if you've never observed Chris, and there is still a chance.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 27, 2017)

How much does he even care about Crystal anymore? I don't see him talking about it recently, all he seems to be doing is trying to escape reality as if it were a burning building.
I almost think he's starting to realize he's completely fucked in every way possible and right now all he wants to do is go to Ponyville where he has all psychic powers ever.


----------



## Trash Eater (Aug 27, 2017)

That bit with his sock was almost the saddest thing he's ever done, until it turned out it was just his exceptional attempt at an argument.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 27, 2017)

Gooby said:


> He admitted he was wrong about "da homos", which was a massive part of the old Chris. It's hard to see, but he can change given the right spark.


No Chris admitted he was wrong about gay men because he joined the LBGT community and people started calling him out on that shit. And since it affected how he was perceived by women, he changed his tune. He might be less bothered by some gay men, like drag queens, but he still wants nothing to do with men--especially gay ones.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 27, 2017)

Gunslinger said:


> No Chris admitted he was wrong about gay men because he joined the LBGT community and people started calling him out on that shit. And since it affected how he was perceived by women, he changed his tune. He might be less bothered by some gay men, like drag queens, but he still wants nothing to do with men--especially gay ones.


That was all BS
Remember when he was called a "homo" and he retorted like a retarded 6-year-old with "you are". Chris will never change his mind about homos, the only thing he's changed is not to be mean to them in public.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 27, 2017)

Cowpies said:


> In a few years he's pretty much going to have to pursue younger women if he's still intent on bringing Crystal into the world. A woman's fertility drops quite a bit after 40, as well as an increase in the chance of the kid having Down's Syndrome. Just imagine his reaction if his kid had a mental disorder.
> 
> If he doesn't manage to find his heartsweet by 40, maybe we'll be seeing the mail order bride saga.




If Chris had a Down's syndrome kid, wouldn't that be like the Antichrist of autism?

I'm thinking The Omen with but MLP, Sonichu and lots of stress-


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 27, 2017)

Gunslinger said:


> No Chris admitted he was wrong about gay men because he joined the LBGT community and people started calling him out on that shit. And since it affected how he was perceived by women, he changed his tune. He might be less bothered by some gay men, like drag queens, but he still wants nothing to do with men--especially gay ones.



He only hates gay men because they're men, like any other men.  And he only threw a fit when he was called a homo because he knows he hates men.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 27, 2017)

Trash Eater said:


> That bit with his sock was almost the saddest thing he's ever done, until it turned out it was just his exceptional attempt at an argument.



Thinking he honestly intended to make his interaction with his sock an example of how to use a word from the beginning is pretty . We all know he just forgot he said it was a sock and when he remembered he had to do damage control.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 27, 2017)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> You're saying "IF" as if you've never observed Chris, and there is still a chance.



If Chris was just a little smart, he would have a pretty good shot at getting his Crystal.

All he'd need to do is save up enough money to go to the kind of country where fertile, young women are willing to marry a tard, in other to get the hell outta there.

I'm thinking Thailand.

Since it requires effort, planning and willingness to cut his toy&vidya budget 100% for a year or two, it's safe to say it'll never happen though.


----------



## MMX (Aug 27, 2017)

Gunslinger said:


> No Chris admitted he was wrong about gay men because he joined the LBGT community and people started calling him out on that shit. And since it affected how he was perceived by women, he changed his tune. He might be less bothered by some gay men, like drag queens, but he still wants nothing to do with men--especially gay ones.



I'm not saying Chris is cool with gay men, personally I agree it's likely tolerance for show rather than from the heart but it's a big claim to say he wants nothing to do with men.
He's just been pictured going to brony con with atleast 3 guys and likely shared a room with them.
In addition people can't keep suggesting @Marvin is hanging with Chris and also suggest Chris won't hang with guys, bit of a contradiction.
At the very least we know he interacts with males at his pokemon club nights and at his brony fest, he may not like them but he was willing to bask in their autistic adoration.


----------



## NinFreakLan (Aug 27, 2017)

Fapcop said:


> If Chris was just a little smart, he would have a pretty good shot at getting his Crystal.
> 
> All he'd need to do is save up enough money to go to the kind of country where fertile, young women are willing to marry a tard, in other to get the hell outta there.
> 
> ...


You underestimate Thailand.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 27, 2017)

The answer of Chris and children is moot, since he probably does not have the capacity to sire normal children at any age. You can't put a fetus on a respirator in utero.
Chris' unique set of genes will die with him as mother nature always intended, decorated in an MLP themed casket filled with pink legos and bronycon gear.


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Aug 27, 2017)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> The answer of Chris and children is moot


I was worried I had missed some new info since this thread has grown to almost 30 pages.  I see we've run out of things to discuss about his letter to TheLady.


----------



## NiggoPls (Aug 27, 2017)

Fandom Trash said:


> When you stare at autism, autism stares right back at you...



Nah, autism is unable to maintain eye contact.


----------



## nad7155 (Aug 27, 2017)

Trash Eater said:


> hat bit with his sock was almost the saddest thing he's ever done



Oh, you sweet naive soul.


----------



## Space.Muffin (Aug 27, 2017)

By now I'm completely convinced that Chris only works with comparisons. If you directly explain to him why calling a random woman "Dear" or "Darling" might come out as creepy, he will just explain to you why it is NOT creepy by using super outdated or childish comparisons or situations.

If someone were to ask him "How would you feel if some random man started calling you his girlfriend? (As in Chris is a girl and his friend)" maybe that would make a tiny dent in the vessel that is Chris's mind.

Though it wouldn't surprise me if he'd just twist that question and came out with a more weird comparison to avoid the subject.


----------



## Chanchu (Aug 27, 2017)

Chris only thinks his past actions are wrong, anything he does now is good and sincere because he has "changed". He's exactly like that kid that just turned 13; superior and wise by mere virtue of because he said so.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 27, 2017)

Jesus said:


> View attachment 268852



It's so true though. "Christine" is the fucking avatar of the reason the 'Cotton Ceiling' exists, fucking autist faux-troons who think they can keep their cocks but claim to be lesbians and therefore should have lesbian pussy on tap. 

It's as :autism: a thought process as there can be.

And fatty epitomizes it.


----------



## LadyMayhem (Aug 27, 2017)

Picklechu said:


> This is actually a really good point. Chris tends to expect things to follow a sort of script (because :autism. We saw another example of this during the Katie date, when he insisted she use some ridiculous pickup line (something like "what's a pretty lady like you doing in an Applebee's like this?" or something) once they met, then, even when Katie didn't do so, responded to her hours later as if she had ("you asked what a girl like me is doing in a place like this?") before apparently trying to kiss her. Chris doesn't really understand how friendships form, as he's never had real friends (with the debatable exceptions of Megan and Heather); he has people who tolerate him, feel sorry for him, try to protect him, use him to make them feel better about themselves (i.e. Annas), use him to get attention (Kengles and Watermleons), etc. I'm sure he finds it extremely frustrating that he's _totally_ doing what he's supposed to to make these women on the internet his friends, but it isn't working.



His whole existence is quite formulaic when you consider it.


----------



## BurningPewter (Aug 28, 2017)

BurningPewter said:


> I hope her foot goes up Chris' pooper - gotta be a fetish!



_by the way I was quoting what Chris said to Doopie - "up the pooper - gotta be a fetish!"_


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 28, 2017)

Space.Muffin said:


> By now I'm completely convinced that Chris only works with comparisons. If you directly explain to him why calling a random woman "Dear" or "Darling" might come out as creepy, he will just explain to you why it is NOT creepy by using super outdated or childish comparisons or situations.
> 
> If someone were to ask him "How would you feel if some random man started calling you his girlfriend? (As in Chris is a girl and his friend)" maybe that would make a tiny dent in the vessel that is Chris's mind.
> 
> Though it wouldn't surprise me if he'd just twist that question and came out with a more weird comparison to avoid the subject.


Chris often works on the basis that "it's okay if I do it." Asperchu was a case in point - his justification for ripping off Sonic and Pokemon was that it was a parody (which it wasn't), but his reason for hating Asperchu was that it was a parody.

I think maybe the best way to understand Chris logic in these situations is to think in terms of game mechanics. He thinks he can exploit "cheats" in the rules of social interactions to give him the outcome he wants. Like coming up with this roundabout way of getting someone to agree to be addressed as "darling" or "girlfriend" is the same as doing it legitimately. I reckon he's half expecting his would-be gal pals to look at his explanation and say, "By Jove, your logic is foolproof! I am indeed your girlfriend! Here are my tits to maul at your leisure."


Chanchu said:


> Chris only thinks his past actions are wrong, anything he does now is good and sincere because he has "changed". He's exactly like that kid that just turned 13; superior and wise by mere virtue of because he said so.


Personally, I think his "I have grown and matured" schtick is just another example of a thing he says to get people off his back. He expects people to take every claim he makes at absolute face value. He tells everyone he's lost weight, or his cock is bigger, or he works out, and he's flabbergasted when they don't believe him.


----------



## Rokko (Aug 28, 2017)

Fapcop said:


> Idk man... I think we might get to see Chris reinvent himself once again within a few years.
> 
> Chris is 20 in his minds eye, but in the real world, he's going to be pushing 40 soon.
> 
> ...



I am now 83 and am laying with two beautiful women in bed right now dressed as nurses like i like it, laughing at all you losers who cant get a date and have to compensate on the innernet.

But seriously, I like your and @LazloChalos posts very much. Very good summary. As an old man close to 40 I can tell you its not easy to say goodbye to youth, and its pretty normal you see "old" fat people thinking they can easily lay any 20 year old women. Also a lot of geezers dont think its creepy at all. They may say it, but secretly they would date 16 year old if they could. You know, its all about lying to yourself!
In the end the biggest turn off regarding a big age gap is that you most probably dont have the same interests and hobbies, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Apocalypso (Aug 28, 2017)

The American Hedgehog said:


> Chris is annoyed at Twitter user TheLady for calling him out on using "dear" in a previous tweet to her.
> 
> View attachment 268790 View attachment 268789



Christine, ya dang dirty darling.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 28, 2017)

Rokko said:


> I am now 83 and am laying with two beautiful women in bed right now dressed as nurses like i like it, laughing at all you losers who cant get a date and have to compensate on the innernet.
> 
> But seriously, I like your and @LazloChalos posts very much. Very good summary. As an old man close to 40 I can tell you its not easy to say goodbye to youth, and its pretty normal you see "old" fat people thinking they can easily lay any 20 year old women. Also a lot of geezers dont think its creepy at all. They may say it, but secretly they would date 16 year old if they could. You know, its all about lying to yourself!
> In the end the biggest turn off regarding a big age gap is that you most probably dont have the same interests and hobbies, at least in my opinion.



The ironic thing is, that it's not hard for someone in their late thirties or early forties to have a girlfriend in their 20ies. 

(Especially if they don't mind a 20 year old with father-issues.)

But like everything that Chris wants in life, that requires work, so the short bus stops there.

The young girls who are attracted to older guys, tend to be attracted to maturity or success.

Not to trannies and online creepers who play with MLP, walk around in public sporting the horn of fail and babble about being "young at heart".


----------



## Monokuma (Aug 28, 2017)

Fapcop said:


> The ironic thing is, that it's not hard for someone in their late thirties or early forties to have a girlfriend in their 20ies.
> 
> (Especially if they don't mind a 20 year old with father-issues.)
> 
> ...



my brother's gf left him for a man who is older than her mum lol, daddy issues ahoy

actually i have a tarded question. for the slow-in-the-mind people, we usually say "they are X but have a mental age of Y". I think most people assumed that Chris' mental age was about 10 years old. Does his mental age also go up with his real age, though? despite still being a nutso spaz he has seemed to have matured (in a really fucking weird way) since his mid 20s


----------



## Gooby (Aug 28, 2017)

Monokuma said:


> Does his mental age also go up with his real age, though


It COULD, but doesn't really have to. Some SITM will be stuck at a certain threshold their brain can never pass, others just have a learning disability they can overcome with serious effort.

At the very least, Chris isn't aging mentally anywhere near an acceptable level. He seems pretty much stuck, he probably will be wherever he is now for the rest of his life, mentally.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 28, 2017)

Monokuma said:


> my brother's gf left him for a man who is older than her mum lol, daddy issues ahoy
> 
> actually i have a tarded question. for the slow-in-the-mind people, we usually say "they are X but have a mental age of Y". I think most people assumed that Chris' mental age was about 10 years old. Does his mental age also go up with his real age, though? despite still being a nutso spaz he has seemed to have matured (in a really fucking weird way) since his mid 20s



Thats a tough one... 

In some ways, Chris never matured past 10-12: His stubbornness for example, the way he rarely seems to learn. His ignorance and apparent uninterest in the wider world. His obsession with toys.*

In other ways though, I'd guesstimate his mental age to be around 20, considering his never ending thirst for china and female companionship. He's also vaguely aware that adults have responsibilities, bills to pay and so on, even if he does his darndest to avoid them. Most telling about his mental age, is the age of people he seeks out: Early twenties.



* Plenty of adults like toys too, mind you. LEGOs are a pretty cool hobby that lots of engineers, etc. engage in. The crucial difference is: * It's not ALL they do.* They also wouldn't blow 3-400$ on toys in a month, if they were relying on a tugboat of 800-1000$.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 29, 2017)

Fapcop said:


> The ironic thing is, that it's not hard for someone in their late thirties or early forties to have a girlfriend in their 20ies.
> 
> (Especially if they don't mind a 20 year old with father-issues.)
> 
> ...


Chris is absolutely the last person you'd be attracted to if you had daddy issues, given his rejection of both masculinity and adulthood. Mind you, a lot of women who go for older men tend to wind up with men who are quite immature, because that's the sort of person who considers a woman in her early 20s to be at their level.



Fapcop said:


> Thats a tough one...
> 
> In some ways, Chris never matured past 10-12: His stubbornness for example, the way he rarely seems to learn. His ignorance and apparent uninterest in the wider world. His obsession with toys.*
> 
> In other ways though, I'd guesstimate his mental age to be around 20, considering his never ending thirst for china and female companionship. He's also vaguely aware that adults have responsibilities, bills to pay and so on, even if he does his darndest to avoid them. Most telling about his mental age, is the age of people he seeks out: Early twenties.


He has a mental age of, I would say, 6-9. Re the china thing, it's important to remember that while Chris has the mind of a child, he still has the body of an adult, with the attendant urges. When you actually look into what he wants from a relationship, though, it's clear that there's nothing adult about it. As has been observed many times, what he wants is a mommy he can occasionally fuck.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 29, 2017)

Tragi-Chan said:


> He has a mental age of, I would say, 6-9. Re the china thing, it's important to remember that while Chris has the mind of a child, he still has the body of an adult, with the attendant urges. When you actually look into what he wants from a relationship, though, it's clear that there's nothing adult about it. As has been observed many times, what he wants is a mommy he can occasionally fuck.



Nailed it on the head, fam. Though I'd give his mental age as closer to 12. That's not because of any maturity of thought beyond that of a 6-9 year old, just that 12 is the average age where puberty starts cycling the 'get some china ASAP' hormones between the big brain and little brain of the average male.    

Not to mention that we all know this 'Pristine Christine' bullshit is exactly that. Chis is as biologically and mentally a male as he was the day his stones dropped.


----------



## Zap Rowsdower (Aug 29, 2017)

Jetman said:


> Remember when Chris pretended to be PaRappa on MySpace to console himself after losing the PaRappa the Rapper contest? Some things never change, even ten years later.



It was actually PaRappa the *Raping* Dog.



The American Hedgehog said:


> The NationalGFDay tagging was something he tried with both. It blew up in his face when he tried it on online people, but when he tagged his IRL friends, they were cool with it and liked his post. I don't know if he'll ever realize it's because people who are already his friends will be more willing to accept him, but orbiting people on Twitter doesn't make him friends with them, especially when they barely even show interest in talking with him.



A big problem is that Chris is used to Facebook and it's ethos of mutuality. If he's Facebook friends with someone, they are in turn Facebook friends with him. He's hasn't really grasped that on Twitter, following someone doesn't mean that they'll follow him back or are "friends" with him.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 29, 2017)

Jetman said:


> Remember when Chris pretended to be PaRappa on MySpace to console himself after losing the PaRappa the Rapper contest? Some things never change, even ten years later.



The best part was that wasn't even meant to console him. He was trying to scam _Sony themselves_ into thinking this fake phishing page on myspace is real and the one on the actual sony website is fake.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 30, 2017)

Zap Rowsdower said:


> It was actually PaRappa the *Raping* Dog.


I guarantee that somewhere in Japan, this game exists.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Aug 30, 2017)

Tragi-Chan said:


> He has a mental age of, I would say, 6-9. Re the china thing, it's important to remember that while Chris has the mind of a child, he still has the body of an adult, with the attendant urges. When you actually look into what he wants from a relationship, though, it's clear that there's nothing adult about it. As has been observed many times, what he wants is a mommy he can occasionally fuck.



Yup:


----------



## GV 998 (Aug 30, 2017)

The American Hedgehog said:


> Chris is annoyed at Twitter user TheLady for calling him out on using "dear" in a previous tweet to her.
> 
> View attachment 268790 View attachment 268789



Tallulah Bankhead was an actress known for her unique mannerisms and flamboyance. Had she not been a celebrity, and just some housewife in the suburbs, she would have been considered weird at best, and a trollop at worst. She was also gorgeous in her heyday, so her unique personality just added to the charm she already had in spades.

Chris, on the other hand, is a fat ugly tranny, who is, I promise you, NOT saying "darling" and "dear" as an attempt to create a "unique voice". He's doing it to create some artificial "intimacy" with women he doesn't even know.  Because he only uses "darling" and "dear" at women he's stalking.


----------



## TheLadyOfTheCosmo (Aug 30, 2017)

Spoiler: Spoilered by HSMOF for size.






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





Chris is still at it, his white knight sock puppet is after my ass again. It's ridiculous, he starts to harass me and then later says: LEAVE ME ALONE

Dumbass, you started talking to me, I should be the one saying that to him.

Also, the screenshots are messed up, but oh well.


----------



## Gooby (Aug 30, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> Chris is still at it, his white knight sock puppet is after my ass again. It's ridiculous, he starts to harass me and then later says: LEAVE ME ALONE
> 
> Dumbass, you started talking to me, I should be the one saying that to him.
> 
> Also, the screenshots are messed up, but oh well.



I don't know, I highly doubt this one is actually Chris. It seems more like a troll account pretending to be him, the grammar and capitalization is too textbook for Chris. He probably wouldn't capitalize "Ever", but WOULD possibly capitalize something like Heart or Pain. The all-caps rage also doesn't fit with Chris wanting his socks to be seen as "reasonable people that are totally not Chris". He also wouldn't make a new account with a handle so obviously similar to his other puppet.


----------



## Tartarus Sauce (Aug 30, 2017)

I might be a little behind but has Chris bothered to explain who this nightstar account is supposed to be? aside from "studying biology at college"?


----------



## Marvin (Aug 30, 2017)

TheLadyOfTheCosmo said:


> View attachment 271329 View attachment 271330 View attachment 271331 View attachment 271332 View attachment 271333 View attachment 271334 View attachment 271335 View attachment 271336 View attachment 271337 View attachment 271338 View attachment 271339 View attachment 271342 View attachment 271344 View attachment 271348 View attachment 271350 View attachment 271329 View attachment 271334 View attachment 271336 View attachment 271337 View attachment 271338 View attachment 271329 View attachment 271331 Chris is still at it, his white knight sock puppet is after my ass again. It's ridiculous, he starts to harass me and then later says: LEAVE ME ALONE
> 
> Dumbass, you started talking to me, I should be the one saying that to him.
> 
> Also, the screenshots are messed up, but oh well.


Chris' sockpuppet twitter account was NightStar2891, no underscore.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 30, 2017)

Marvin said:


> Chris' sockpuppet twitter account was NightStar2891, no underscore.



That's a very dedicated person.


----------



## GV 998 (Aug 30, 2017)

Marvin said:


> Chris' sockpuppet twitter account was NightStar2891, no underscore.


of course. The ween also got the fake study wrong. Wasn't this Nightstar Puppet supposed to be studying some completely made-up form of psychology?


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 30, 2017)

Galvatron said:


> of course. The fool also got the fake study wrong. Wasn't this Nightstar Puppet supposed to be studying some completely made-up form of psychology?



I feel like he is pretending Chris has a second sock.


----------



## Debbiestogether (Aug 30, 2017)

Never post here. Been lurking for years and have been reading this thread. Remember when we found out Night Star was a sockpuppet based on the last two digits of the account's phone number. Saw someone on twitter tried the same thing on this sock puppet du jour. It looks like it checks out. The odds are 1/10,000 the account isn't owned by Chris
OK, back to lurking.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 30, 2017)

Debbiestogether said:


> Never post here. Been lurking for years and have been reading this thread. Remember when we found out Night Star was a sockpuppet based on the last two digits of the account's phone number. Saw someone on twitter tried the same thing on this sock puppet du jour. It looks like it checks out. The odds are 1/10,000 the account isn't owned by Chris
> OK, back to lurking.


Vinyl_star1 is a different account. We were talking about NightStar2891_.

Also the odds are 1/100 naively (last two digits have 10x10 possible combinations), and they're actually much much lower considering you can just buy phone numbers.


----------



## Debbiestogether (Aug 30, 2017)

there's 100 options for each account, 00-99, 1/100 X 1/100= 1/10,000


----------



## Rossticus (Aug 30, 2017)

Marvin said:


> Vinyl_star1 is a different account. We were talking about NightStar2891_.



The user Vinyl_Star1 was originally set up as NightStar2891_. I was viewing the user's tweets as they were happening.

With regards to the attached tweet, Vinyl_Star1 initial reply was "LEAVE ME ALONE" before deleting and replacing with "LEAVE CHRISTINE ALONE".


----------



## Marvin (Aug 30, 2017)

Debbiestogether said:


> there's 100 options for each account, 00-99, 1/100 X 1/100= 1/10,000


We're talking about a single phone number.


Rossticus said:


> The user Vinyl_Star1 was originally set up as NightStar2891_. I was viewing the user's tweets as they were happening.
> 
> With regards to the attached tweet, Vinyl_Star1 first posted replied with "LEAVE ME ALONE" before deleting and replacing with "LEAVE CHRISTINE ALONE".


You can't change your twitter username. You can change the display name, but not the actual account username.


----------



## Debbiestogether (Aug 30, 2017)

Save this before it gets deleted


----------



## CatParty (Aug 30, 2017)

Marvin said:


> You can't change your twitter username.



you can. kengel does it all the time


----------



## Marvin (Aug 30, 2017)

CatParty said:


> you can. kengel does it all the time


Kengle registers new twitter usernames.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 30, 2017)

Marvin said:


> Kengle registers new twitter usernames.



no, it is the same account, but he changes the handles. unless there is a way to transfer all his old followers to a new account back and forth because he's gone from onionnull to kengel1021 back and forth several times


----------



## Rossticus (Aug 30, 2017)

@Marvin
A conversation I had a few hours ago. I spoke to @NightStar2891_ but now the user is listed as @Vinyl_Star1

The "Replying to" part links to the current handle.


----------



## Robotron (Aug 30, 2017)

Debbiestogether said:


> Save this before it gets deleted


If at first you don't succeed, make another alt account.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 30, 2017)

Marvin said:


> We're talking about a single phone number.
> 
> You can't change your twitter username. You can change the display name, but not the actual account username.



On the other hand, the lost password function cannot even find an account named NightStar2891_ so I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 30, 2017)

Debbiestogether said:


> there's 100 options for each account, 00-99, 1/100 X 1/100= 1/10,000


I think you've got your stats wrong.

If you've got a known pair of ending digits that you're trying to match with another, then you're only talking about the other phone number. Your original two digits are already fixed.

So we know Chris' number ends in 48. If someone signed up randomly, assuming a random distribution of numbers, then there are 100 possible 2 digit endings, and only one of them is 48.

Thus, 1/100 chance of someone randomly matching Chris' phone number.

Of course, this is all moot because our initial assumption of a random distribution is nonsense. You can just buy phone numbers. (In foreign countries where they have a bajillion digits in their numbers, the coolest kids in school have numbers with repeating digits or patterns. These numbers are in high demand.)


CatParty said:


> no, it is the same account, but he changes the handles. unless there is a way to transfer all his old followers to a new account back and forth because he's gone from onionnull to kengel1021 back and forth several times





Rossticus said:


> @Marvin
> A conversation I had a few hours ago. I spoke to @NightStar2891_ but now the user is listed as @Vinyl_Star1
> 
> The "Replying to" part links to the current handle.





Subconcious Offense said:


> On the other hand, the lost password function cannot even find an account named NightStar2891_ so I don't know what's going on.


Ohhhhh shit, nevermind, I was wrong: you _can_ change your username. When did twitter start permitting that?

That sounds like a really bad idea, and will probably break a bunch of blocklists.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 30, 2017)

Could it possibly be a troll? I mean, not even Chris is dumb enough to make an alt account and accidentally writing "LEAVE ME ALONE" instead of "LEAVE CHRISTINE ALONE"?

Right?

I mean Chris is dumb, but I've never see him sink to this cartoon-tier dumb yet?

Though heck, he does seem to deteriorate in many ways, it's prob him...


----------



## Robotron (Aug 30, 2017)

Fapcop said:


> Could it possibly be a troll? I mean, not even Chris is dumb enough to make an alt account and accidentally writing "LEAVE ME ALONE" instead of "LEAVE CHRISTINE ALONE"?
> 
> Right?
> 
> ...


Frankly at this point, i'd say anything could be possible.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 30, 2017)

And now the Vinyl_star1 account seems to have disappeared?


----------



## Marvin (Aug 30, 2017)

Fapcop said:


> Could it possibly be a troll? I mean, not even Chris is dumb enough to make an alt account and accidentally writing "LEAVE ME ALONE" instead of "LEAVE CHRISTINE ALONE"?
> 
> Right?
> 
> ...


They fucked up the random capitalization. I'd say it's almost certainly not Chris.

Edit: Actually, for future reference, when trying to match lolcow twitters to numbers/emails: Does twitter actually vet the emails/numbers? Because I've had some services that refuse to let you put down an email/number without sending an email or text to confirm you are in control of it.

Whereas other services really don't give a shit. They'll put the number down and if you don't have control of it, that's your damn fault.

Where's twitter land on that sort of thing? Anyone know?

The implications of this is that, in the future, someone could make a sockpuppet of a lolcow, put the lolcow's number down, and if we used this same method to match them up, it would be a false positive.


----------



## Debbiestogether (Aug 30, 2017)

Marvin said:


> Where's twitter land on that sort of thing? Anyone know?


You do have to verify your email and phone number on twitter.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 30, 2017)

Debbiestogether said:


> Save this before it gets deleted


The capitalisation is all wrong here. This person is making the mistake of thinking that Chris capitalises random words. He actually capitalises the words that he wants to emphasise. He wouldn't say "Christine Was Being kind-hearted and Respective," but he might say "Christine was being Kind-Hearted and Respective."


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 30, 2017)

Galvatron said:


> of course. The fool also got the fake study wrong. Wasn't this Nightstar Puppet supposed to be studying some completely made-up form of psychology?


Yes it was "psychological arts".


Debbiestogether said:


> Save this before it gets deleted




 
I've never heard Chris use the word explicit. That just doesn't sound like him. 


Tragi-Chan said:


> The capitalisation is all wrong here. This person is making the mistake of thinking that Chris capitalises random words. He actually capitalises the words that he wants to emphasise. He wouldn't say "Christine Was Being kind-hearted and Respective," but he might say "Christine was being Kind-Hearted and Respective."


Yes Chris does it for emphasis. Also he doesn't usually shorten words like 'u' instead of 'you. He will just use another tweet.


----------



## Debbiestogether (Aug 30, 2017)

Gunslinger said:


> Yes it was "psychological arts".
> 
> View attachment 271632
> I've never heard Chris use the word explicit. That just doesn't sound like him.


Yeah explicit seems too verbose for Chris
Edit: Never mind Chris does say it in his public announcement video from November 2007: _"Anyway, it has also come to my attention that I have a lot of people who may have picked up on the wrong theories of my person. [inhales sharply] I will not quote any hate sites, but I would like to humbly apologize for appearing to be some kind of sleaze, troll, badass, or whatever adjectives, good or *explicit*, you may feel about me. "_


----------



## LadyMayhem (Aug 30, 2017)

Debbiestogether said:


> You do have to verify your email and phone number on twitter.


That said, you have some control over ending digits for services like Google Voice, which works with Twitter.






You can post 48 or whatever it is in the number field and get numbers including it.

I have been holding off on posting that to avoid giving people ideas, but real trolls know that shit.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 30, 2017)

Fapcop said:


> Could it possibly be a troll? I mean, not even Chris is dumb enough to make an alt account and accidentally writing "LEAVE ME ALONE" instead of "LEAVE CHRISTINE ALONE"?
> 
> Right?
> 
> ...



Chris also never uses internet contractions like 'u' and 'ur'.  Pretty sure this is a weentroll pretending to be OPL.   Also, when reading posts/tweets in my mind I read them to myself in a voice to match the writing. The dialogue used dosen't have the same 'cadence' as Chris' posts when I read them.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Sep 1, 2017)

I didn't have to verify


Marvin said:


> They fucked up the random capitalization. I'd say it's almost certainly not Chris.
> 
> Edit: Actually, for future reference, when trying to match lolcow twitters to numbers/emails: Does twitter actually vet the emails/numbers? Because I've had some services that refuse to let you put down an email/number without sending an email or text to confirm you are in control of it.
> 
> ...



From my experience, you don't have to verify a phone number to set up Twitter accounts. You can do it just by confirming an email. Twitter will keep asking you to add a phone number but they don't require it. That's how you wind up with people with millions of sock accounts using throwaway email addresses.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 1, 2017)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> I didn't have to verify
> 
> 
> From my experience, you don't have to verify a phone number to set up Twitter accounts. You can do it just by confirming an email. Twitter will keep asking you to add a phone number but they don't require it. That's how you wind up with people with millions of sock accounts using throwaway email addresses.


What I mean is that, if you click "reset password", and you have an unverified phone number, it probably won't list it as a reset target.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Sep 1, 2017)

Marvin said:


> What I mean is that, if you click "reset password", and you have an unverified phone number, it probably won't list it as a reset target.



D'oh! I misunderstood.


----------



## Tonberry (Sep 1, 2017)

This is just another w33n trying way too hard to get attention.
Chris is a retard, sure, but he's not completely braindead. He's fully aware of how much of a giveaway his odd writing habits are, that's why he tried so hard to write like a normal person when he was still pretending he and NS were two different people. Hell, he felt so proud of himself for doing so, he even decided to rub that in our faces in his letter.


----------

